# Undertaker returns... *NO OTHER THREADS*



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Didn't see that coming. No promo at all.


----------



## xezopen (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*

i fucking marked... still got chills


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*

so, did HHH say no? im confused...and i think that was the point. that was awesome!


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*

Felt like a kid again.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*



joshman82 said:


> so, did HHH say no? im confused...and i think that was the point. that was awesome!


Yes because he doesn't want to put personal issues in front of business.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*

Yeah Trips said no. Same shit last year just the roles reversed. Which is weird because what's the point for Taker kayfabe wise? He has nothing to prove. Still marked.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah that gave me big chills when I heard his music.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

He looked awkward.


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah Trips said no. Same shit last year just the roles reversed. Which is weird because what's the point for Taker kayfabe wise? He has nothing to prove. Still marked.


hhh is the only one to make undertaker leave mania on a stretcher. taker wants revenge trips doesnt want to let personal issues get in the way theyll play cat and ouse till ater the chamber then he will give the suck it sign and well be set


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah Trips said no. Same shit last year just the roles reversed. Which is weird because what's the point for Taker kayfabe wise? He has nothing to prove. Still marked.


HHH claimed to kill the deadman remember


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

glad he's back...i like the twist where as opposed to last year, triple H left him high and dry..interesting!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i yell really loud no because it means there gonna be a undertaker vs triple h 3 but i did get excited to see taker again he like mystical legand that show up once a year


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So glad it's not HHH/Taker III, that build up last year was the most boring thing ever!
I think they're going to wait til next year to have Taker go 20-0, this year doesn't need a Taker match. 
But if they are going to have a Taker match, I have NO idea who he'll face, which is exciting enough!

B T Double U, that wig looked terrible. Assuming it was a wig.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> So glad it's not HHH/Taker III, that build up last year was the most boring thing ever!
> I think they're going to wait til next year to have Taker go 20-0, this year doesn't need a Taker match.
> But if they are going to have a Taker match, I have NO idea who he'll face, which is exciting enough!
> 
> B T Double U, that wig looked terrible. Assuming it was a wig.


it will be Taker vs HHH 3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm absolutely *gutted* right now. Taker just ruined his milestone 20'th WrestleMania match.

Just NO. Fuck off for just one year and face Cena, Mark. Fuck off.


----------



## Rikishi99 (Sep 21, 2008)

PLEASE GOD not these two again! I never want to see Triple H again, and I'm so tired of the Undertaker wrestling at WM...I only want to see him if he loses!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> He looked awkward.


yeah i thought he look diffrent too there something about his hair that look off maby it just me


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

is it just me or did taker look skinnier and in much better shape.he also looked like he was wearing a hair peace or something which is why he didnt take his hat off.he did shave his head a while back i almost though it was someone dressed as taker when he came out


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*

Undertaker: Wanna come and play again at Wrestlemania?

HHH: A lot has changed in the year that's past since we've last seen eachother, but I've got big boy things to do. I'm sure you'll find someone else to play with you in your backyard.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Human Nature said:


> So glad it's not HHH/Taker III, that build up last year was the most boring thing ever!
> I think they're going to wait til next year to have Taker go 20-0, this year doesn't need a Taker match.
> But if they are going to have a Taker match, I have NO idea who he'll face, which is exciting enough!
> 
> B T Double U, that wig looked terrible. Assuming it was a wig.



i dont want this 3rd match either but i think your foolish if you think tonight means its not going to happen and even more foolish if you think taker wont be at this years mania after actually returning tonight


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

That was a nice wig Taker was wearing. His hair just didn't look right.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> So glad it's not HHH/Taker III, that build up last year was the most boring thing ever!
> I think they're going to wait til next year to have Taker go 20-0, this year doesn't need a Taker match.
> But if they are going to have a Taker match, I have NO idea who he'll face, which is exciting enough!
> 
> B T Double U, that wig looked terrible. Assuming it was a wig.


you kidding? obviously, they're going to have the match


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I think trips is going to put his career on the line if they do wrestle at WM this year, no other logical stipulation to have the match this time around. I still got chills in my spine and I still marked when I heard the bells toll though, seriously, fuck. What a fucking legend.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe Undertaker will take the whole "I want you to end my streak so I can Retire In Peace but I wont just give it up" thing... sorta like the gay guy from Talladega Nights


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

welp... i decided that im not gonna get mania this year.... but taker was still wearing a lovely hairpiece

kayfabe wise.... could taker really not think of someone better for his last match?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Taker vs shaemus 

Taker lets a young stud in the company go way over and let him beat taker.

gg


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

no one wants to see this match please hopefully this is just a big swerve please give us something fresh and exciting


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

My thoughts

1. YESSSSS The Undertaker is back
2. OH no its against HHH again
3. Why was there no promos or anything and why did he come out again and do the same staring thing.
4. Remembered how much I love The Undertaker
5. The Undertaker is going to play a bigger weekly part up until Wrestlemania 
6. WHY WOULD THE UNDERTAKER COME LOOKING FOR AN OPPENENT?
7. In a way they kind of made The Undertaker look like "oh know its this guy again", when HHH just kind of laughed at him and walked away.

8. The Undertaker looked very skinny and carried himself quite awkwardly compared to how he usually does.

9. YEEESSSS hes back


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

There's a bald horse in Texas somewhere freezing its ass off!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

So Taker vs HHH III and Punk vs Jericho, thanks WWE :no:

On a side not did anyone notice Taker's hair, yeah I know its a weird thing to notice, but for a guy who's hair was pretty thin, looked like he was wearing a wig or got hair implants or something.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Undertaker O'rly???

HHH Not quite rly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PunkShoot said:


> Taker vs shaemus
> 
> Taker lets a young stud in the company go way over and let him beat taker.
> 
> gg


God NO. No, no, no, no, no.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Really hope it's not HHH vs Taker III.
I have a feeling HHH is going to end the streak and if that happens then.. I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah Trips said no. Same shit last year just the roles reversed. Which is weird because what's the point for Taker kayfabe wise? He has nothing to prove. Still marked.


His reasoning will be something like "I may have won, but I couldn't walk out under my own power, Blah Blah Blah"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

please be a big swerve please please please


----------



## xezopen (Dec 24, 2011)

taker deserves to get his streak to 20-0..


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah I loved when it went to commercial break and it was over - I don't want to see him beat Triple H again - I don't care for Triple H either - its two guys fighting each other who do nothing for one another - they need to match up with people who they can advance


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Takers been using Rogaine. xD


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Undertaker vs Kane in a wig vs. wig match!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

so im not the only one that think undertaker hair look funny i mean his hair texture was diffrent


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh goodie! Taker vs HHH again! How fucking boring!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So sick and tired of these two. Same ol' shite year after year.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

20-God damn 0

if he ends it, I will forever hate Triple H.
May seem immature but just the way I feel.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Undertaker kinda looked a little bit like Criss Angel for some reason. It's probably just me, though, lol.

Anyways, Undertaker vs. HHH III it is for Wrestlemania 28 by the looks of it. Undertaker coming out and trying to challenge HHH to the match leading up to the Elimination Chamber, only for HHH to turn down the challenge. Then, the RAW after the Elimination Chamber, HHH accepts, but he puts his career on the line. Strangely enough, this is almost identical to Undertaker vs. HBK II at Wrestlemania 26.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Really hope it's not HHH vs Taker III.
> I have a feeling HHH is going to end the streak and if that happens then.. I don't know what I'll do.


you,ll proboly cry in the corner like the rest of us nobody want to see that match including me


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew this was going to happen.
Johnny L was the big clue for me, there was no way WWE where going to get rid of him he draws so much heat.
And as soon as HHH came out and dragged it on I knew Undertaker was going to come out, it wasn't really a job review it was the beging of HHH RTWM.


On a side not where is Kane going to fit in at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

His also using an old theme song instead of the Johnny Cash song he had last year.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Taker's new gimmick is a crossdresser, He's a woman now.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> so im not the only one that think undertaker hair look funny i mean his hair texture was diffrent


First sorry to use your post as the starting point.

Second that picture of a bald taker was FAKE!!

Third his hair was like that because he just wet it as he was coming out and it caked up. He threw the hat on and walked out.

Why would he shave his hair and come back with a wig seriosuly!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i much rather see taker vs kane 3


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

What would have made this return better is if it were the American Bad-ass taker. My gawd...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Could Triple H really win the match?

If you want to make someone the most hated man in the industry this might be a pretty good way.

Have Cena and Trips collude victories over Rock and Taker.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

If HHH has booked himself to end the streak then I will go to the gym everyday for 2 years, go to Greenwich, find him, come from behind him and push him....Then leg it and shout "Thats what you should have done for other wrestlers" as I hijack the nearest car and get out of there


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya Taker vs Triple H for a third time.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

BigPawr said:


> Taker's new gimmick is a crossdresser, He's a woman now.


Had the same crazy thought, Undertakerina.


----------



## Wintex (Aug 24, 2009)

20-0


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty disappointing tbh.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Why the hell is everyone in an uproar against this match!!

Sheamus is in a much better position career wise in a world title match.

Barrett is near a threat to the streak.

Kane and Taker have slow plodding matches all the time.

Trips/Taker has story arc, throw in HBK as ref and you have a intangible link to both mean going back years.

STORY WISE THIS IS SMART BUSINESS. I assure a MOTY contender for sure between these 2.

Personally I can't wait to see this from ringside, it a dream match fro me to see. LOVING IT.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

hhh4scu said:


> Why the hell is everyone in an uproar against this match!!


1 ~ Taker just pissed away his milestone 20'th WM match on a guy he already faced twice, when it should've been Cena.

2 ~ They had a chance to put Punk over as a mega star by having him beat Triple H and he gets stuck with a loser who can't beat Heath Slater.

3 ~ Did I mention we've already seen this match TWICE?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

He looked more skinny and there's something with the hair that was different in a weird way. But he looked great to me hope this isn't last Taker's match I want that for Cena.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Triple H is ending the streak this year.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

robby0024 said:


> Me too!!! That would be awsome! Exspecially since kane is back as a big red monster (with mask) ..that would be incredible!


No that wouldn't it would be boring!! Just because he has a mask doesn't mean the match will be huge.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Had the same crazy thought, Undertakerina.


It was actually Michelle McCool that came out wearing her husband's gear


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because they had a chance to put Punk over as a mega star by having him beat Triple H and he gets stuck with a loser who can't beat Heath Slater.


Someone who is getting the loudest pops in the WWE to go with high merchandise sales does not need a mega star to put him over. 

And what are the odds Triple H would actually put over Punk anyway?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

same old shit same old shit same old shit same old shit same old shit same old shit by the way did i tell u its the same old shit


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't understand Undertaker's motivation for this. He has beaten Triple H, fairly cleanly, at Wrestlemania twice. For those with short memories, he just did it about 9 or 10 months ago. So what is the point? They seem to be kind of friendly and haven't feuded with any true animosity in quite some time, plus Undertaker beat him clean twice.

Trips III is just dumb. What are they supposed to do? Trade signatures and finishers and sledgehammer shots and urn shots for 45 minutes? Watch X7 and 27 and you'll see that there is really nowhere for the match to go. Thrown off scaffolds, thrown through oh, EVERYTHING, hit with every weapon besides a goddamned Kenosha cheese grater, Trips III has really nothing left to offer.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 1 ~ Taker just pissed away his milestone 20'th WM match on a guy he already faced twice, when it should've been Cena.
> 
> 2 ~ They had a chance to put Punk over as a mega star by having him beat Triple H and he gets stuck with a loser who can't beat Heath Slater.
> 
> 3 ~ Did I mention we've already seen this match TWICE?


Oh but everyone rather see Kane/Take which we have seen....UM TWICE ALSO!!

Funny calling Chris Jericho a loser, I promise you they will tear the house down. With Jericho putting over Punk.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I marked like a little girl. I start getting into wrestling after WM last year and haven't seen Taker wrestle live. I am so happy!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 1 ~ Taker just pissed away his milestone 20'th WM match on a guy he already faced twice, when it should've been Cena.
> 
> 2 ~ They had a chance to put Punk over as a mega star by having him beat Triple H and he gets stuck with a loser who can't beat Heath Slater.


Blame that on the fact that Triple H no longer wants to play a heel and hasn't for nearly six years. That is why this is happening. There was no chance Undertaker was going to miss this Wrestlemania and they want the match that he is in to be a big match so this is what happen.


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> Triple H is ending the streak this year.


Sarcasm?


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

taker is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack

fuck all of you that are bitching, i mean if the return of the undertaker doesn't get you excited you should quit watching. there isn't even a guarantee that he's going to face triple h again. ffs if you aren't going to cheer for taker being back then you should really stop watching the product!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Come on guys, let's not count our chickens before they hatch. This could be an interesting angle where for once nobody for one reason or another doesn't want to face him at WM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Someone who is getting the loudest pops in the WWE to go with high merchandise sales does not need a mega star to put him over.
> 
> And what are the odds Triple H would actually put over Punk anyway?


Yes, he does. Punk does not have the one thing every major star in the business has ever had, a big, CLEAN win over a major star. He's just coasting on a promo he cut 7 months ago and the momentum is going down week by week. Feuding with a loser like Jericho is going to destroy everything he's built and plunge him back into the midcard.

What are the odds? 100%. Triple H has no desire to be WWE Champion at this point, he's an office worker and comes back for one match every 6 months. He can't handle a full road schedule, and it's in his best interest to put Punk over at WrestleMania. People can use the Night of Champions debacle all they want to say he won't, but going over him there would've meant nothing. It's a small venue, and it was during a storyline where Triple H was the main focus, which he's not now.



> Blame that on the fact that Triple H no longer wants to play a heel and hasn't for nearly six years. That is why this is happening. There was no chance Undertaker was going to miss this Wrestlemania and they want the match that he is in to be a big match so this is what happen.


Triple H vs Undertaker 3 is NOT a big match. Undertaker vs Cena is a BIG match. Triple H vs Undertaker is utterly lame, predictable to the 1000'th degree given that Triple H has lost to Taker twice and lost even when Undertaker couldn't even STAND last year, and absolutely irrelevant behind The Rock vs John Cena. This was NOT the year for him to come back. This is a mistake he'll regret when he looks back on his career.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I marked like a 5 year old. There is nothing like hearing the gong unexpectedly. I'll always get chills. The Undertaker is fucking back!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NWO Sweet said:


> Sarcasm?


Nope, dead serious lol.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

HHH will end the streak in a buried alive match 










Its funny, Im joking but I wouldnt put it past the chap


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Someone who is getting the loudest pops in the WWE to go with high merchandise sales does not need a mega star to put him over.
> 
> And what are the odds Triple H would actually put over Punk anyway?


Yeah he does, Punk may be a main eventer but he isn't one the "guys" yet. Beating HHH would put him there. No matter how entertaining Punk/Jericho would be, everyone has beaten Jericho so it wouldn't propel him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

just pray to god this is all a swerve


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Praying Sheamus somehow turns in Rumble victory into a match with Undertaker and Triple H vs UT gets scrapped. NO interest in that match either, like many others in here.


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

If they are gong to do this storylines with Taker chasing Triple H. I feel that it means that Undertaker will lose at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE booked themselves into a bad position with Taker and the streak. I mean, they could of tried Jericho/Taker, but it wouldn't of made much sense from a credibility and star power standpoint. If Triple H and HBK were the closest to beating Taker and they couldn't get the job done, why would people believe that Jericho (a lower level star) stands a chance? The only person that's a credible threat at this point is Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, he does. Punk does not have the one thing every major star in the business has ever had, a big, CLEAN win over a major star. He's just coasting on a promo he cut 7 months ago and the momentum is going down week by week. Feuding with a loser like Jericho is going to destroy everything he's built and plunge him back into the midcard.
> 
> What are the odds? 100%. Triple H has no desire to be WWE Champion at this point, he's an office worker and comes back for one match every 6 months. He can't handle a full road schedule, and it's in his best interest to put Punk over at WrestleMania. People can use the Night of Champions debacle all they want to say he won't, but going over him there would've meant nothing. It's a small venue, and it was during a storyline where Triple H was the main focus, which he's not now.
> 
> ...


lets just hope to god this is all a swerve


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He should come back as American Bad Ass and have freedom to cut a more realistic and heartfelt promo about the Big 2-0?

"Oh, Paulie Slapnuts over there wants to lose to me at Wrestlemania AGAIN?! Been there, done that, _twice_, got the T shirt and was wearing it when I was choke slamming and pile driving Steph last night."


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

lol at people actually thinking triple h has a chance to end the streak that wont happen zero chance in hell of that happening


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Can anyone really see Taker sticking around for ANOTHER year though? I'd rather he be remembered for his epic string of matches the last 5ish years and go out on a high note than end up having a woeful, slow, boring match with someone like Cena or Sheamus. Just don't really care for the idea. Plus if he retires this year then he can end it on an even 20-0.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> WWE booked themselves into a bad position with Taker and the streak. I mean, they could of tried Jericho/Taker, but it wouldn't of made much sense from a credibility and star power standpoint. If Triple H and HBK were the closest to beating Taker and they couldn't get the job done, why would people believe that Jericho (a lower level star) stands a chance? The only person that's a credible threat at this point is Cena.


Credibility wise, they could have used the 'Taker is turning human year after year' storyline and saying how Jericho can end it. Maybe star power wise,it may suck but it would be fresh. Better than HHH/Taker again at least.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a feeling Triple H is going to win this time.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

robby0024 said:


> Nah, hell, without the mask it would be huge! Ur right. Maybe u shouldnt watch WWE anymore. Everything is boring too you.


No it wouldn't. Kane/Taker is actually worse than HHH/Taker.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

the phenom is baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack i feel like a giddy teenage girl!!


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

robby0024 said:


> Nah, hell, without the mask it would be huge! Ur right. Maybe u shouldnt watch WWE anymore. Everything is boring too you.


How is everything boring to me LMAO!! All I said is Kane/Taker would be boring to me. Trips/Taker III interest me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sure the match will be great again, but I am a bit disappointed. It's Taker's 20-0 match here, I don't really want to see yet another rematch. 

Regardless of what they do this match will be overshadowed by Rock/Cena, and considering this is such a big number I understand why they'd need a big name like HHH. It could be worse: I'd rather not see Seamus/Taker or Mark Henry/Taker, for example. But still... I think Jericho/Taker would've been a great choice, and they could finally have brought about Jericho's end of the world and false prophet promos.

I know a lot will disagree but I'd honestly rather see Kane/Taker as well. Sure they've fought a lot and sure it probably wouldn't be too good, but right now Kane is actually being built up quite well, and they obviously have some great history. Seeing as they both will probably be retiring soon, it'd be nice to have one finally hoorah. Plus if I recall correctly, Kane even came out on top the last time they feuded, so there's that too.

HHH/Taker will probably be a great match, but it's hard to get too excited for it I guess.

But honestly? I think the best decision would've been to not have this match at all: regardless of who it is they'll be overshadowed by the Rock's match. They could've waited and have had Taker's 20-0 match against a new heel Cena maineventing next year's WM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Credibility wise, they could have used the 'Taker is turning human year after year' storyline and saying how Jericho can end it. Maybe star power wise,it may suck but it would be fresh. Better than HHH/Taker again at least.


That would make sense. 

The only thing we would of got out of Jericho/Taker was probably a good match, but there would of never been a point in the match where people actually thought it Jericho was going to win.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

robby0024 said:


> Wig? huh? Its called "trimming". His hair was shorter, yes.


Yeah, no. It was a wig. Didn't you see the pictures of him months ago with his hair shaved? No man his age can grow hair that long that fast.

I can't even do that and I'm 22.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> No it wouldn't. Kane/Taker is actually worse than HHH/Taker.


Thanks for the support sir lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, he does. Punk does not have the one thing every major star in the business has ever had, a big, CLEAN win over a major star. He's just coasting on a promo he cut 7 months ago and the momentum is going down week by week. Feuding with a loser like Jericho is going to destroy everything he's built and plunge him back into the midcard.
> 
> What are the odds? 100%. Triple H has no desire to be WWE Champion at this point, he's an office worker and comes back for one match every 6 months. He can't handle a full road schedule, and it's in his best interest to put Punk over at WrestleMania. People can use the Night of Champions debacle all they want to say he won't, but going over him there would've meant nothing. It's a small venue, and it was during a storyline where Triple H was the main focus, which he's not now.
> 
> ...


Compared to the rest of the roster Undertaker/Triple H is a big match since Cena is wrestling The Rock. I agree that maybe he should of sat this year out but than again when your hyping this Wrestlemania up as having the biggest main event in the company's history with Cena/Rock you had to know WWE would not waste the chance to put Undertaker on the card. 

Problem with that is since 2007 every match Undertaker has had was an event within itself so you can't put him in the ring with Dolph Ziggler or Wade Barrett and expect the fans to care or find it believable when he was pushed to the limit aganist guys like Batista, Edge, and DX.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry, for all those talking about the hair....You people do realise Taker has been going bald since 1998 right?....And he barely had any hair on top the last time he wrestled it was that thin...Once he takes of that hat, it will be Hogan, like for like...Take my word on it!


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

Matt Reptar said:


> Yeah, no. It was a wig. Didn't you see the pictures of him months ago with his hair shaved? No man his age can grow hair that long that fast.
> 
> I can't even do that and I'm 22.


Sorry man but those pics were confirmed fake. That was his hair.It was just really wet and it caked up while he waited for his cue I suppose.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

with the exception of Rock vs Cena, wrestlemania 28 is looking to be terrible same old shit thats all i can say


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

hhh4scu said:


> Oh but everyone rather see Kane/Take which we have seen....UM TWICE ALSO!!
> 
> Funny calling Chris Jericho a loser, I promise you they will tear the house down. With Jericho putting over Punk.


Jericho putting over Punk =/=HHH putting over Punk.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Why don't we all just sit back and enjoy it for what it was last year? Two Goliath's from another era going at it for 30 minutes just because they can.


----------



## hhh4scu (Jan 9, 2007)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Why don't we all just sit back and enjoy it for what it was last year? Two Goliath's from another era going at it for 30 minutes just because they can.


Agreed sir. This will be the last time we see 2 greats of our time do what they do best. This will truly be an epic.

WRESTLEMANIA 28 IS GOING TO BE HUGE AND ONE OF THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

robby0024 said:


> uh huh ok. Im glad one out of thousands think this. You must work for the WWE. LOL!!


Yeah I mean it's not like the crowd(or the whole IWC) got tired of the damn feud in 2010. Who cares that Kane got the mask? It's always going to be the same shit. Taker/HHH is actually better to put and I hate that idea as well.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

ffs u guys don't even know it will be triple h vs. taker. the way the feud ended, if taker was coming back this year then it HAD to have something to do with triple h. but that doesn't mean it will be a rematch. in fact it looked pretty obvious that trips was saying no to another match. you guys need to quit being so miserable and learn to enjoy shit. if you aren't going to be happy at takers return, then nothing, and i mean NOTHING will get you lot excited. just live in the present and quit being so fucking miserable!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

All you people saying he's wearing a wig. Are you stupid? That stupid picture on the Internet from this past summer of his head being shaved was proven to be a photoshopped fake several times. fpalm


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Why don't we all just sit back and enjoy it for what it was last year? Two Goliath's from another era going at it for 30 minutes just because they can.



Because I will literally see this everytime I close my eyes if HHH ends the streak









And it will also destroy HHH's credibility in my eyes if his ego is that big...He has the gall to talk shite about Bret and Montreal but he ends the streak??....If he does, I dont even wanna think about what this place would be like


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

OK a few points I want to make here:

1. Tyrion Lannister, stop being such a fucking sad asshole. I'm sick of hearing about how CM Punk is going back to the mid-card, how Wade Barrett is never going to be World champion, and how Chris Jericho is a jobber. Just be optimistic for once.

2. Undertaker vs. Triple H was one of the best matches of 2011, so I don't see how the match will be boring at all. Sure, they may do similar things but the ending/stipulation will be different. The Rock faced Stone Cold at 3 seperate Wrestlemanias too, but I don't see anyone complaining about that.

3. Why does Undertaker have to stop at 20-0. You're all acting as if he HAS to retire at 20-0. He can save (hopefully heel) John Cena for Wrestlemania 29. 20 isn't that much of a milestone anyway.

4. Am I the only person that absolutely hates American Bad Ass Undertaker?


----------



## undertakery2j (Mar 13, 2010)

Who cares who puts over who? Why dont we just hope for the highest quality card possible and not worry about the business side of things. HHH/Taker, Punk/Jericho, and Rock/Cena sounds awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We could of ended up with Taker/Kane III, and their 347590292th match, and the same story for the last 14 years. I'd say we were lucky.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

METTY said:


> All you people saying he's wearing a wig. Are you stupid? That stupid picture on the Internet from this past summer of his head being shaved was proven to be a photoshopped fake several times. fpalm


Show me the original picture with hair then. If that was his real hair tonight, then he looked just stupid.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I just remember the "build" to the last match and remember how completely no-sold it was. They had all these wordless little staredowns and the crowd just gave them silence beyond silence, the Anti-Pop. 

I'm not sure what they were expecting with it, but man did it bomb.

American Bad Ass could have at least been freer on the mic and hung around with Triple H's cockiness and nonchalant attitude. Undertaker can talk very well, when you let him. All the hell, damnation, eye rolling REST IN PEACE stuff is a crutch in this feud. It neuters the promos and the build and feels like Same Old Shit.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

METTY said:


> All you people saying he's wearing a wig. Are you stupid? That stupid picture on the Internet from this past summer of his head being shaved was proven to be a photoshopped fake several times. fpalm


He will be bald on top....Sure he had next to no hair on top the last time he wrestled it was that thin....Paul Hayman like man


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

this could be an angle that they can play out. triple H clearly signaled that he doesn't want to face the Undertaker again. that left Undertaker looking off into the distance, wondering his next victim will be. 

this is a reversal of previous years. before people used to challenge Undertaker, but now Taker will challenge them. so maybe hhh is saying no and let someone else have a crack at the deadman


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> We could of ended up with Taker/Kane III, and their 347590292th match, and the same story for the last 14 years. I'd say we were lucky.


Not lucky enough though.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew he would return soon, just didn't know exactly when.

So glad to see him back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

adil_909 said:


> f*fs u guys don't even know it will be triple h vs. taker. the way the feud ended, if taker was coming back this year then it HAD to have something to do with triple h. but that doesn't mean it will be a rematch. in fact it looked pretty obvious that trips was saying no to another match.* you guys need to quit being so miserable and learn to enjoy shit. if you aren't going to be happy at takers return, then nothing, and i mean NOTHING will get you lot excited. just live in the present and quit being so fucking miserable!


i hope your right on this


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> this could be an angle that they can play out. triple H clearly signaled that he doesn't want to face the Undertaker again. that left Undertaker looking off into the distance, wondering his next victim will be.
> 
> this is a reversal of previous years. before people used to challenge Undertaker, but now Taker will challenge them. so maybe hhh is saying no and let someone else have a crack at the deadman


Vince ends the streak!! "I CREATED YOU MARK!!!...AND I CAN DAMN WELL DESTROY YOU!!!...WHAT A CROCK!!!..With that hound dog looking face!!!"

Awh man I would jizz myself if that happened


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

HHH's ego is to big to not be The Undertakers opponent at Wrestlemania.

HHH would hate to miss out on mania his ego would not allow him to miss it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Career vs. Streak?

YES! Hopefully we get another badass video package featuring Placebo's "Running Up The Hill"! Such an amazing promo! Just with, ya know, Haitch instead of Michaels.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought it would be Taker vs Jericho. I still think it could be, even though Jericho seems to be entering the "best wrestler in the world" feud with Punk now. Taker/Jericho would just be perfect and would make sense of the promos Jericho was running before he arrived.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Praying Sheamus somehow turns in Rumble victory into a match with Undertaker and Triple H vs UT gets scrapped. NO interest in that match either, like many others in here.


because that totally makes sense for him to abandon his opportunity at a title match.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think this match with Triple H vs. Undertaker will be Undertaker's last match. I think that they added The Rock vs. John Cena is going to add some steam off of The Undertaker's match. 

I don't see them having his last match being in the same night as Rock vs. Cena, The Undertaker is a 20 year veteran, I can't see this year being it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I thought it would be Taker vs Jericho. I still think it could be, even though Jericho seems to be entering the "best wrestler in the world" feud with Punk now. Taker/Jericho would just be perfect and would make sense of the promos Jericho was running before he arrived.


were 9 weeks away until wm. hopefully everything that happened tonight is one big swerve


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

robby0024 said:


> lol ok. I feel bad for people who didnt watch during the attitude era. They'll never get it.


Thanks for proving why it's so stale in the first place. They have been off-and-on feuding for the last 15 years. People do get it, they are just damn tired of the same thing over and over again. Same with HHH/Taker. It's boring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE can get away with HHH/Taker III because of their demographic. HHH/Taker is still new in the eyes of today's audience. No one in their audience remember HHH/Taker I that well.


----------



## RandyBorton (Jan 7, 2012)

Clearly Triple H is going to end the streak this year. They will do it right. If there is ANYONE who has the elite standing to be the streak ender, it's Triple H. NO ONE else could realistically and persuasively do it. And IMHO, there is no way Taker is gonna make it to 2013. I love him to death, but you can't fight father time.

But if people think that HHH and Taker are not going to pull out all of the stops, and I mean ALL of the stops, they're just blind. Last year they gave each other head shots with the steel chair to the absolute surprise of EVERYONE back stage, including all the corporate bigwigs and Vinnie Mac himself, and they both had to pay fines because of it. Just imagine how nasty they would be willing to get to make sure Taker goes out with a bang? I'm sensing a modern day Attitude Era brawl... I wouldn't even be surprised if one (or both) of these guys got busted open, just for the sheer bloodlust-y savage roars it would evoke from those 80,000 South Floridian troglodytes. 

Get pumped and stop being such negative nancies about EVERYTHING, IWC!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Undertaker/Triple H III is happening because I and II were entertaining. Same with Stone Cold/The Rock.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I don't think this match with Triple H vs. Undertaker will be Undertaker's last match. I think that they added The Rock vs. John Cena is going to add some steam off of The Undertaker's match.
> 
> I don't see them having his last match being in the same night as Rock vs. Cena, The Undertaker is a 20 year veteran, I can't see this year being it.


I have a feeling next year Undertaker/Cena will happen.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I have a feeling next year Undertaker/Cena will happen.


no nxt year will get hhh vs taker 4


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Undertaker/Triple H III is happening because I and II were entertaining. Same with Stone Cold/The Rock.



Very different circumstances man....1999, biggest star needed the belt and it was the one that was going to draw the most money

Same in 2001 

2003...Well im not really sure what the hell 2003 was all about but there ye go


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> no nxt year will get hhh vs taker 4


And it'll keep happening every year until HHH is 20-19....


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Very different circumstances man....1999, biggest star needed the belt and it was the one that was going to draw the most money
> 
> Same in 2001
> 
> 2003...Well im not really sure what the hell 2003 was all about but there ye go


So Triple H/Undertaker III is just like Stone Cold/The Rock III then.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

robby0024 said:


> WWE is stale becuase of Undertaker and Kane? Absolutley not! repeated riviliaries? hmmm... Ill give u half credit. Were tired of the same storylines.. but in rare cases they prove better then lame storylines. of course, everyone would rather see taker vs kane at WM, instead of HHH vs taker again. Kane taker has more history. So in that example, they need to do more of. Revive old characters. Todays gimmicks are all arrogant and the same. Revive CHARACTERS and put them into feuds.


I didn't say WWE is stale because of Undertaker and Kane, I said Undertaker and Kane is stale thanks to WWE. Point blank, they haven't had a good feud since their original one. Reviving this feud would do nothing when it's the same crap all over again.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> And it'll keep happening every year until HHH is 20-19....


Hahaha I would actually love this. Most members of the forum would have killed themselves by then.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> Undertaker/Triple H III is happening because I and II were entertaining. Same with Stone Cold/The Rock.


That's why Rock/Austin wasn't really good the third time. It's tiring.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad to see 'Taker back. I see they may give The Undertaker the old Ric Flair treatment. meaning Triple H refusing to face Undertaker due to him feeling sorry for 'Taker. Lets hope not.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

My reaction:


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

The_Chief said:


> Very different circumstances man....1999, biggest star needed the belt and it was the one that was going to draw the most money
> 
> Same in 2001
> 
> 2003...Well im not really sure what the hell 2003 was all about but there ye go


Not to go off-topic but that third match happened because Austin want to pay back WWE for walking out in June 2002 and requested to work with Rock I believe.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> I have a feeling next year Undertaker/Cena will happen.


If Taker isn't gone, that's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm really hoping they do an angle where HHH won't fight him, but they have someone else come back to face Taker, like a monster heel Brock Lesnar perhaps since he just stopped doing MMA.

HHH vs Taker again would be boring and not special, we saw every possible spot they could've done together last year short of HHH pulling out a gun and shooting Taker in the head, it needs to be a fresh heel opponent this time and someone with history with Undertaker, for what might be his final match and his 20-0 victory


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> So Triple H/Undertaker III is just like Stone Cold/The Rock III then.


Rock Austin has happened a hell of a lot of times and Im including Raw's and other PPV's....Out of all of them, the least entertaining was the 3rd match at Mania...I know Austin was hurt and out of shape and what not...But it was because the other 2 had been so good nothing was gonna top it...The only way this will top the last two is if its a buried alive match and HHH actually buries him with a shovel...Not that it would be entertaining, but the fact it would send this forum crashing to the ground and HHH will forever have let his ego tarnish his credibility  ....Be funny stuff


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> If Taker isn't gone, that's what I'm expecting.


He will not leave when Cena/Rock is the focus of the show. I expect one more match from him at Wrestlemania next year ending the streak at 21-0 against Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> I'm really hoping they do an angle where HHH won't fight him, but they have someone else come back to face Taker, *like a monster heel Brock Lesnar* perhaps since he just stopped doing MMA.


He would be the only other person I'd wanna see Taker fight.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

floyd2386 said:


> Come on guys, let's not count our chickens before they hatch. This could be an interesting angle where for once nobody for one reason or another doesn't want to face him at WM.


Actually this sounds like a great idea. Who would want to be victim number 20. Nobody.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> I'm really hoping they do an angle where HHH won't fight him, but they have someone else come back to face Taker, like a monster heel Brock Lesnar perhaps since he just stopped doing MMA.
> 
> HHH vs Taker again would be boring and not special, we saw every possible spot they could've done together last year short of HHH pulling out a gun and shooting Taker in the head, it needs to be a fresh heel opponent this time and someone with history with Undertaker, for what might be his final match and his 20-0 victory


I would like it but I really doubt it. I think if HHH isn't facing Taker, Jericho might. But then again he did attack Punk on RAW.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

What can I say about Taker's return? Other than 'HOLY SHIT'?

Not much. I must say I didn't see it coming. But dammit, he had to come out JUST as Laurinaitis was about to get fired. He couldn't have waited just a couple seconds?


----------



## theclefe (Jul 20, 2010)

F'n nailed it! Well done WWE.


----------



## Legendary Killer (Mar 24, 2005)

Fargerov said:


> So Triple H/Undertaker III is just like Stone Cold/The Rock III then.


Rock and Stone Cold wasn't consecutive. HHH and HBK storyline wise have too many similarities so that further makes the matches cluster together rather than standing out on their own.

Rock was heel for the third.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Why wouldn't he return one night earlier to try to win a main event title shot. No he'd much rather come back to face a guy he's beaten twice already at Wrestlemania. Logic...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RandyBorton said:


> Clearly Triple H is going to end the streak this year. They will do it right. If there is ANYONE who has the elite standing to be the streak ender, it's Triple H. NO ONE else could realistically and persuasively do it. And IMHO, there is no way Taker is gonna make it to 2013. I love him to death, but you can't fight father time.
> 
> But if people think that HHH and Taker are not going to pull out all of the stops, and I mean ALL of the stops, they're just blind. Last year they gave each other head shots with the steel chair to the absolute surprise of EVERYONE back stage, including all the corporate bigwigs and Vinnie Mac himself, and they both had to pay fines because of it. Just imagine how nasty they would be willing to get to make sure Taker goes out with a bang? I'm sensing a modern day Attitude Era brawl... I wouldn't even be surprised if one (or both) of these guys got busted open, just for the sheer bloodlust-y savage roars it would evoke from those 80,000 South Floridian troglodytes.
> 
> Get pumped and stop being such negative nancies about EVERYTHING, IWC!


Triple H ending the streak would be one of the worse things to happen in professional wrestling. 


CM12Punk said:


> That's why Rock/Austin wasn't really good the third time. It's tiring.


It was good the 3rd time. It was a completely different dynamic from the other two times. Now, the actual match suffered only because their reliance on finishers.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Triple H ending the streak would be one of the worse things to happen in professional wrestling.
> 
> It was good the 3rd time. It was a completely different dynamic from the other two times. Now, the actual match suffered only because their reliance on finishers.


Yeah I was talking about the actual match. It wasn't as good as their previous encounters.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

WARNING.BOT said:


> Can anyone really see Taker sticking around for ANOTHER year though? I'd rather he be remembered for his epic string of matches the last 5ish years and go out on a high note than end up having a woeful, slow, boring match with someone like Cena or Sheamus. Just don't really care for the idea. Plus if he retires this year then he can end it on an even 20-0.


You really think a wrestlemania match against Cena would be slow and boring? Cena is the same guy who has put on some of the best matches of the decade. He put on a decent match with the Great Khali of all people.

Undertaker and Sheamus would put on a good match too I think. I would imagine that it would be something similar to Undertaker/Batista.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Triple H ending the streak would be one of the worse things to happen in professional wrestling.
> 
> It was good the 3rd time. It was a completely different dynamic from the other two times. Now, the actual match suffered only because their reliance on finishers.


What he said!....HHH will never be able to open his mouth about Bret Hart again if he ends it!

And as far as rock/austin goes, they could have set fire to each other while ripping each other with barbed wire and thrown each other of a HIAC and it still wouldnt have matched 2001's match...Standards were just way too high for even them to touch


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> HHH will end the streak in a buried alive match
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's time to play/bury..... Taker? 



Headliner said:


> That would make sense.
> 
> The only thing we would of got out of Jericho/Taker was probably a good match, but there would of never been a point in the match where people actually thought it Jericho was going to win.


You must have faith in booking my dear admin. That's all there is to it. 

To late now though. 



adil_909 said:


> ffs u guys don't even know it will be triple h vs. taker. the way the feud ended, if taker was coming back this year then it HAD to have something to do with triple h. but that doesn't mean it will be a rematch. in fact it looked pretty obvious that trips was saying no to another match. you guys need to quit being so miserable and learn to enjoy shit. if you aren't going to be happy at takers return, then nothing, and i mean NOTHING will get you lot excited. just live in the present and quit being so fucking miserable!


People in IWC lose joy of pro wrestling. We simply know to much and predict everything for it to be fun:side:.

No one here can claim that they predicted Taker's return though. And it was possibly the best timed one either as Laurinaitis was about to get fired. 



The_Chief said:


> Because I will literally see this everytime I close my eyes if HHH ends the streak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called a build up. Remember same happened with HBK vs Taker 2. Taker refused so HBK caused taker his belt which led to carer vs streak. 



psx71 said:


> Career vs. Streak?
> 
> YES! Hopefully we get another badass video package featuring Placebo's "Running Up The Hill"! Such an amazing promo! Just with, ya know, Haitch instead of Michaels.


Best damn promotional video of all time possibly (so far as I have seen). Will never be forgotten and always remembered together with HBK's last match.


----------



## adamant99 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just like the halloween Simpsons episode- Undertakers evil wig flops off and jumps onto Cen's head causing Cena to be an evil soicipath.After he decimates the rock Zack Ryder plucks the wig from Cena's head, spays it with holywater and uses it too hide his bald spot. 2 birds, 1 stone.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I marked the hell out when The Undertaker came back tonight.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Not sure I understand... Taker has beaten Triple H twice at Mania... but the 2nd one was "close", so Taker takes the initiative to seek out Triple H and ask "hey, how bout one more try... I bet you still won't beat me" ???????? what the hell kind of logic is that!? Who thinks like that? Then again, if I watched wrestling for logic, I'd be brain dead by now. Anyways, nice return by Taker without promos or Johnny Cash or all that stuff. Just good Ol' Fashioned "WHERE THE HELL DID THAT COME FROM?!".


----------



## badboydtp90 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Yeah Trips said no. Same shit last year just the roles reversed. Which is weird because what's the point for Taker kayfabe wise? He has nothing to prove. Still marked.


Nothing to prove, except for the fact that HHH said last year he was the one who walked away and called taker out for being mortal which kayfabewise would piss off a supernatural being.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I know its crazy and its like alot of people don't want to see it. But I wouldn't mind Taker vs Kane Part III for their last match at wrestlemania. I CAN'T HANDLE ANOTHER HHH VS TAKER MATCH!


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> WWE can get away with HHH/Taker III because of their demographic. HHH/Taker is still new in the eyes of today's audience. No one in their audience remember HHH/Taker I that well.


This, in WWE's mind this is no different than Undertaker facing HBK twice in a row, even though they wrestled multiple times(Bad Blood 97, Royal Rumble 1998 off the top of my head). A 15 year old would have been 4 years old in 2001.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> I know its crazy and its like alot of people don't want to see it. But I wouldn't mind Taker vs Kane Part III for their last match at wrestlemania. I CAN'T HANDLE ANOTHER HHH VS TAKER MATCH!


Undertaker/Kane would be a train wreck.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Nov 29, 2011)

Stone Cold will be the guest ref if its HHH vs Taker. Remember Stone Cold said if it happens again I'll be there. I can't post the youtube video but just look up Stone Cold Triple H backstage.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Not sure I understand... Taker has beaten Triple H twice at Mania... but the 2nd one was "close", so Taker takes the initiative to seek out Triple H and ask "hey, how bout one more try... I bet you still won't beat me" ???????? what the hell kind of logic is that!? Who thinks like that? Then again, if I watched wrestling for logic, I'd be brain dead by now. Anyways, nice return by Taker without promos or Johnny Cash or all that stuff. Just good Ol' Fashioned "WHERE THE HELL DID THAT COME FROM?!".


You are looking at it in a wrong way. Look at it this way. Last year at Wrestlemania Undertaker was cocky. He thought Triple H would get demolished just like all of his other Wrestlemania opponents. What happened though was a shocker. Triple H beat the shit out of Undertaker. Everything Taker tried to do, Triple H would counter and beat the shit out of Taker some more. He destroyed Undertaker so bad that Undertaker could not even get up. It looked like Undertaker got lucky with his win because he got the holy hell beat out of him, and he was just lucky enough to grab Triple H and lock in his submission as his last offensive move.

Now Undertaker comes back, and he wants to prove to himself and the world that he is still that domminant son of a bitch that he was before. He wants to prove to himself that he can defeat Triple H and prove that it wasnt just luck last time.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns...*



randyorton8 said:


> hhh is the only one to make undertaker leave mania on a stretcher. taker wants revenge trips doesnt want to let personal issues get in the way theyll play cat and ouse till ater the chamber then he will give the suck it sign and well be set


Exactly.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Stone Cold will be the guest ref if its HHH vs Taker. Remember Stone Cold said if it happens again I'll be there. I can't post the youtube video but just look up Stone Cold Triple H backstage.


I swear to fuck.....If Austin counts the 1,2,3 on HHH ending the streak, I will also go to the gym everyday for 2 years, go to Texas, find him, come from behind him and shout "Boooooooooooooo grow some hair!" and leg it


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Meh..


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> You are looking at it in a wrong way. Look at it this way. Last year at Wrestlemania Undertaker was cocky. He thought Triple H would get demolished just like all of his other Wrestlemania opponents. What happened though was a shocker. Triple H beat the shit out of Undertaker. Everything Taker tried to do, Triple H would counter and beat the shit out of Taker some more. He destroyed Undertaker so bad that Undertaker could not even get up. It looked like Undertaker got lucky with his win because he got the holy hell beat out of him, and he was just lucky enough to grab Triple H and lock in his submission as his last offensive move.
> 
> Now Undertaker comes back, and he wants to prove to himself and the world that he is still that domminant son of a bitch that he was before. He wants to prove to himself that he can defeat Triple H and prove that it wasnt just luck last time.


That's exactly what I thought as well. Anything other than that is pointless. But still Taker going at it with The Game at WM 28 pisses me off!


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

It was pretty cool hearing Taker's music hit. After Taker got in the ring though, I REALLY wish HBK's music hit. HBK comes down to the ring, they all stare at each other, look at the Wrestlemania sign, and the show ends. Shit would have shot out of my ass like a rifle, blow right through my pants, right through the couch, and all over the wall.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Triple h is gonna turn heel or atleast tweener.
And also wwe should just have undertaker abduct stephanie mcmahon so HHH can accept the challenge.Hows that for a shocker?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I could not be less interested in seeing The Undertaker Vs. Triple H part III. No matter what the gimmick is. Slap in HBK as the ref? Yeah, still don't care. I just don't want to see that match.

It looks like Wrestlemania is shaping up to be a one-match show for me, unfortunately. I think I'm going to end up saving the cash instead and just watching it on YouTube. Will be the first Wrestlemania that I have not watched live in a long, long time if that is the case.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

YEEES!!!

Im so glad it is happening again. Fuck any other opponent for Taker, unless its Cena ( well that aint happening ) then there is nothing left for Taker. Atleast we got two guys that will absolutly destroy eachother.

Im excited!


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

HHH vs Taker part 3?!?!?

NOOOO, PLEASE ENTER FOLEY make it Triple Threat or something


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Old theme again fucking great Undertaker is back bitch


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

dietjuice said:


> HHH vs Taker part 3?!?!?
> 
> NOOOO, PLEASE ENTER FOLEY make it Triple Threat or something


Fuck Foley. I like him and all, but him in a match at wrestlemania against Taker and Triple H? Hell no. Kane getting involved and making it a triple threat would be pretty sick though, but this rivalry is kind of personal.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

What a boring, pathetic return. He's got the same tired ass gimmick, the same mascara, the same mannerisms. He's boring and once again he will completely drain the life out of the feud with his stupid, infantile character. And don't defend him just because you're nostalgic, just don't. You know it's a stupid gimmick and that it negatively impacts every Goddamn feud he's ever been in.

He needs to fight Foley, because Foley was the only man who ever scared the Undertaker.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I have no idea why anyone wants to watch Foley wrestle these days. The guy looked awful in the Rumble, he barely had to do anything but still looked completely exhausted.
And people wanna see him TRY and have a 10+ match with Taker? Please..


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Realy dont want to see Taker/HHH 3 but it was a markout moment seeing the deadman back.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Commodus said:


> What a boring, pathetic return. He's got the same tired ass gimmick, the same mascara, the same mannerisms. He's boring and once again he will completely drain the life out of the feud with his stupid, infantile character. And don't defend him just because you're nostalgic, just don't. You know it's a stupid gimmick and that it negatively impacts every Goddamn feud he's ever been in.
> 
> He needs to fight Foley, because Foley was the only man who ever scared the Undertaker.


I would rather watch another great match from HHH/Taker, and not Taker and Foley put on a DUD.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Is it just me or did this segment completely bury kayfabe? Undertaker comes out, three minute entrance, pyro, the whole lot. Epic stare down with Trips, and then stares up at the WrestleMania sign. Then Trips gives him a condescending hand on the shoulder as if to say "yeah, I hate to break it to you, but that shit's all fake" and then walks off.

Death of the 'Deadman' gimmick?

EDIT:



floyd2386 said:


> Undertaker: Wanna come and play again at Wrestlemania?
> 
> HHH: A lot has changed in the year that's past since we've last seen eachother, but I've got big boy things to do. I'm sure you'll find someone else to play with you in your backyard.


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Triple H vs. Undertaker AGAIN? No one wants to see that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL @ FOLEY VS TAKER


Foley can't wrestle a clinic anymore. Plus nobody would believe that he could beat Taker.


It's gonna be HHH/Taker I Quit or something, where HHH will finally officially retire.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

Didnt they do this match last year?

And didnt they do the same angle the year before with HBK?

Just lazy lazy lazy

I hope the streak comes to an end, because it isnt really an achievement if youre only wrestling one match a year.

Undertaker, thanks for everything but retire!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

nachoman said:


> Didnt they do this match last year?
> 
> And didnt they do the same angle the year before with HBK?
> 
> ...


Of course because the 18 plus years in which he was wrestling all the time means nothing.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

taker vs hulk hogan WM28

book it.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

It pains me to agree but...



nachoman said:


> Didnt they do this match last year?
> 
> And didnt they do the same angle the year before with HBK?
> 
> ...


This. TBH


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

takers lucky hes not facing kofi at mania... needless to say the streak would be over for taker.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> I have no idea why anyone wants to watch Foley wrestle these days. The guy looked awful in the Rumble, he barely had to do anything but still looked completely exhausted.
> And people wanna see him TRY and have a 10+ match with Taker? Please..


Yep. I saw Foley on the Rumble, marked out, then cringed the next minute or so not because of the cheesy spots he was put in, but in how bad Foley's offense looked. Foley's bumps looked better than his offense and his bumps sucked as hell. If Foley is this terrible in a hidden Rumble spot, I laugh at the people who suggest this guy can participate in a match lasting for more than 30 seconds.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at "Undertaker retire". He's had one of the best matches on the card each year dating back to Mania 23.


----------



## Scott_HKR (Sep 4, 2011)

Taker will deliver at Mania, and no question will win. Probably be similar setup to last year's match - HHH on top and Taker pulling it out of the bag.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

awesome! huge mark-out moment!!!! but i think i would have marked out harder had i had seen it live unfortunately the show had gotten so bad i stopped watching a couple weeks ago. im still so pumped from it. anyway i didn't know how to interpret hhh's reaction, was it to say that he's afraid of taker or was it like "we get it taker, you're the best, there's no need for you to prove anymore" ofcourse that statement would have a hint of fear in it also, man im so excited, taker creates the best stories


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at the Undertaker haters...Yes he's old, and he's going to retire soon, but seriously, some of you guys :lmao.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I am all up for HHH vs Undertaker III , only if HHH turns heel.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

Would like to see Cena lay waste to Kane only for Taker to show up. Have Cena lose it and go absolutely ape shit on both of them and end up putting Taker out of action before WM causing him to miss it. This setting up Taker to return next year to get his revenge where he can face Cena in his 20th match.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Undertaker returning is always cool, but I couldn't help but feel really disappointed and flat with it now being confirmed that its going to be Undertaker vs Triple H again at WrestleMania.

I knew it was coming, I just didn't want to believe it. I hoped the WWE we're a little more creative than that.

Get ready for another pointless build up with no sense, and a predictable match where we already know the outcome.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

Izual_Rebirth said:


> Would like to see Cena lay waste to Kane only for Taker to show up. Have Cena lose it and go absolutely ape shit on both of them and end up putting Taker out of action before WM causing him to miss it. This setting up Taker to return next year to get his revenge where he can face Cena in his 20th match.


I like that.

We are going to see one of the last legends wrestle probably for the final time. Just enjoy it man.

WM is shaping up great.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bunch of ridiculous people in here I swear...

- There isn't going to be a HHH Vs. Taker 3 ....Jesus.. Why do you think HHH walked off? 1. He knows he can't beat Taker, which is why he didn't tell Taker to "SUCK IT" and just patted his shoulder. 

Or 2. He isn't going to let "personal" problems get in the way of his job. The only mystery we have is "who" is going to be Taker's opponent.. but I can guarantee it's not gonna be HHH. : /


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Taker returning is cool but even someone feuding & being buried at Mania by Taker gives them a lot of credibility. I have no more interest in Taker unless he feuds with an upcoming heel & I certainly have no interest in HHH whoever he feuds with.

HHH vs Taker 3 or whatever,I will take it as a break in Between Mania. I did not like their Spot fest considering HBK vs Taker happened at Mania before. Sure it was better than Cena vs Miz & by a huge margin. But it did not serve any purpose & neither was there any decent wrestling in it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Setsu00 said:


> Bunch of ridiculous people in here I swear...
> 
> - There isn't going to be a HHH Vs. Taker 3 ....Jesus.. Why do you think HHH walked off? 1. He knows he can't beat Taker, which is why he didn't tell Taker to "SUCK IT" and just patted his shoulder.
> 
> Or 2. He isn't going to let "personal" problems get in the way of his job. The only mystery we have is "who" is going to be Taker's opponent.. but I can guarantee it's not gonna be HHH. : /


i kinda believe this too


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

not sure if this guy has been brought up but maybe hhh declines and tells taker he just hired someone that is willing to face him...BROCK LESNAR!!! i know its a long shot but it could happen being that brock did quit the ufc. make it happen vince, i dont wanna really see hhh vs taker 3.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like Undertaker is looking for _ONE_....MORE.....*MATCH*










I swear if I don't get repped for this. . .


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

The gong always gives me chills.


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Totally didn't see this happening, was kinda weird seeing Taker *choose* his opponent for Wrestlemania, let alone being turned down.

I felt almost like HHH tapping him on the shoulder was almost like a "I know I can't beat you, I threw everything at you" or a "You really don't want to go through that again, this time I will beat you".

I don't think HHH will be able to resist another Main Event at Wrestlemania with Taker though, who knows.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i didnt watch it live and because my fucking browser always opens the fucking last site that was opened i got in the raw section and so undertaker return thread.... 


but yeah i still marked because he is the fucking Undertaker


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

ha0lehuntah808 said:


> not sure if this guy has been brought up but maybe hhh declines and tells taker he just hired someone that is willing to face him...BROCK LESNAR!!! i know its a long shot but it could happen being that brock did quit the ufc. make it happen vince, i dont wanna really see hhh vs taker 3.


That idea would have me mark the fuck out. Ok my hopes are up again. Repped.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

i marked. takers been the best worker on atleast 4 straight WMs so this will at worst be a good match and punk doesn't have to be stuck with hhh.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> The gong always gives me chills.


Why does everyone call it a GONG!!?!?!??! It's a fucking bell. Bells.... Church bells???? HE WHO THE BELL TOLLS FOR TOLLS FOR ME!?!?!!?!!?!?

HELLO!??!?


Have you guys heard a gong before?
THIS IS A GONG




It annoys me that something so wrong is so widely accepted.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Camille Léone said:


> Why does everyone call it a GONG!!?!?!??! It's a fucking bell. Bells.... Church bells???? HE WHO THE BELL TOLLS FOR TOLLS FOR ME!?!?!!?!!?!?
> 
> HELLO!??!?
> 
> ...


MORTAAAAAAAAAAAL KOMBAAAAAAAAAAT!!!


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

So, it's taker who want's a re-match not HHH ?


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

Think he was wearing a wig?


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

I marked out when he came back, I wasn't excepting that but I don't want to see a 3rd match between those 2


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> takers lucky hes not facing kofi at mania... needless to say the streak would be over for taker.


Hahahaahha marks say the dumbest things but this one takes the cake fpalm.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

He returned? How ?...forget it it's not that interesting after all


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

Setsu00 said:


> Bunch of ridiculous people in here I swear...
> 
> - There isn't going to be a HHH Vs. Taker 3 ....Jesus.. Why do you think HHH walked off? 1. He knows he can't beat Taker, which is why he didn't tell Taker to "SUCK IT" and just patted his shoulder.
> 
> Or 2. He isn't going to let "personal" problems get in the way of his job. The only mystery we have is "who" is going to be Taker's opponent.. but I can guarantee it's not gonna be HHH. : /


I hope ur right


----------



## wayneyb (Jun 26, 2007)

So thats whats happened to Michael Jackson's hairpiece...

Seriously though, I don't care who Taker wrestles at WM as long as the match is great, and he comes out injury free. Cos I bet Taker makes it to WM30 before retiring. It will be too big an event not to be part of.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is lazy to just do Taker Vs. Trips again, especially since you have to wonder how many more Wrestlemanias they are going to have Taker for. However, I'd rather have them working with each other than with younger talents with potential because my fear would be that they would get squashed and/or buried. Also, they've shown they can have a really good match together and Taker being a once a year guy makes the match a tad more special anyway.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It was Goood to see Undertaker back. Not too good to see his hair. But I am not excited for this feud AT ALL. Brock Lesnar wont face Undertaker this year, it doesnt seem possible so dont get your hopes up.

If this stupid feud REALLY REALLY Reaally has to be done for the 3rd time.. then HBK should be included in it in some capacity. Only Shawn Michaels can make this feud watchable... If not then I really dont see the selling point of this match. Wrestling wise their match suck tbf its just a NO DQ mindless trash wrestling and promo-wise, what would they cur a promo about? I dont think any storyline can make this feud worth watching other than Triple H or undertaker retiring this year (which I really dont want to happen, I want to see them stay till next year with lighter schedules helping young talent).

All in all.. I love HHH and Undertaker but really dont give a shit about this feud. Same Old Shit.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

It's always cool to see Taker back.

Looks like with HHH/Taker III it's going to be a role reversal of HBK/Taker II, where Taker refuses to fight HBK, so HBK does everything in his power in him to agree. This time around, HHH refuses to fight, but Taker is going to do everything in his power to get HHH back in that ring for WM. I like the concept.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Taker/HHH 3 but at least they got 3 months to convince me and it's not forced like the WM27 feud. I don't know why people are acting like this is first time someone told them that it's going to be HHH/Taker again, it was booked since the RAW after WM27, you thought that HHH is going to wrestle for the meaningless title with opponent that he already bombed with on PPV? lol. stop making up ridiculous storylines and laughable statements and you will not be so disappointed when you enters reality. WM28 is history, it's going to be the highest grossing pro wrestling of all time with huge media coverage, HHH wants the biggest match after the main event, he obviously can't wrestle Shaq so it's the Streak, everyone wants to be a part of this event in the biggest way possible.

Great as always to see Taker again. I don't like the direction but hopefully he will on RAW every week now.


----------



## APG (Jan 31, 2012)

I would rather see;

After Kane is done turning Cena Heel to face Rock as a Face, have the Dead man face Kane. I think the Brothers Grimm Face off would be a great send off to Taker retiring. 

You would have two ways to go with it 

1/ Taker 20 - 0, Retire at next years Mania 29.

2/ Kane beats Taker and takes over the streak every mania with Taker retiring Mania 29 Hall of Fame.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Damn that was good. Unexpected!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder if they can top last year's match... definitely not in epicness, and I've no idea what stipulation they'd use. Last man standing maybe? Or Iron Man in order for Hunter to be able to say that he's the only person to have ever pinned Taker at Wrestlemania? :lmao


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

Camille Léone said:


> Why does everyone call it a GONG!!?!?!??! It's a fucking bell. Bells.... Church bells???? HE WHO THE BELL TOLLS FOR TOLLS FOR ME!?!?!!?!!?!?
> 
> HELLO!??!?
> 
> ...


Pipe-bomb


----------



## APG (Jan 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Gave some thoughts in the Raw thread:



> _Now then. I've been one of the folks who did not want to see another Trips/Taker match but I have to admit that I'm very intrigued with what went down last night. First of all, I loved the mirror of what happened last year with HHH coming back to interrupt Taker. This time we got Taker interrupting HHH but why? Since it's starting so early I think this is going to be A LOT better than last year and we'll actually get a storyline between the 2 instead of selling the match on their name value alone. I loved HHH patting him on the back, almost as if he was sorry for him and pretty much telling him no to the Mania match while Taker got pissed. I'm interested to see how they're going to go about it from here. Is Taker going to pursue the match? Maybe HHH will only accept it if he gets Taker's career on the line. Maybe that's where they're going, I don't know but as a person who absolutely did not want to see HHH/Taker III, the way that it has started and the fact that it has started to early has me very intrigued._


The fact that Taker has chosen his own opponent this year already throws a spanner in the works. The fact that said opponent outright refused is OH SNAP material. I wasn't for this match at all and have whined a lot about it lol. But I can't deny that I'm very intrigued by this already. And I guess there's just something about seeing 2 utter legends staring each other out in the ring that makes me mark out. I can't help it lol. I'll wait and see where they take this thing before I start shitting on like the rest of you miserable fuckers lol.


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see why so many ppl don't want to see Taker v. HHH 3. There aren't may guys Taker can wrestle that makes any sense. HHH and Kane, that's about it.
I'm stoked for a Taker vs HHH match. Legends


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

BORING ENOUGH OF THIS SEEN IT LAST YEAR DON'T WANT TO SEE IT AGAIN EVER GO AWAY BAD BOOKING. NOT BAD STARS.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> takers lucky hes not facing kofi at mania... needless to say the streak would be over for taker.


i think she should come back and say that shes having the undertackers baby and then kofi gets mad because they used to date (not the undertaker lol!!!) and then a masked man trouble in paradises her belly and she has a miscarrige and everybody is like WHO DID IT???? after the funeral there all eating and michelle is like this is so good! and kofi says ya i cooked it and she says what is it and he says YOUR BABY and then the undertaker says OK NOW YOU WILL REST IN PEACE AT WM!!!! and then kofi beats him at wm! i think this would be good cuz it shows kofi is badass and hes the future of the company.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...he-will-come-back-heel-face.html#post10377752


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

I marked like a kid when I heard the gong. Still get the chills when I hear it. Kind of wish he would wait til next year to face Cena but meh...glad hes back.


----------



## RobertGcoupe (Sep 13, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> He looked awkward.


THANK YOU !! I thought i was the only one that noticed something is off about Taker... Especially his hair, it was different, looked like a wig.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

This is without doubt the most uncreative and boring idea ever conceived in the WWE if they truly are going to have Take vs Triple H 3. It's been done, no one cares, do yourself a fucking favour WWE and do something ORIGINAL, not fucking God vs Undertaker for the 10,000 time. Shocking, just shocking and I never swear.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to see the Undertaker back. I predict Triple H will beat him at Wrestlemania this time and then Taker will retire.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100 (Jul 19, 2011)

My god. I was about to mark for Triple H wishing Big Johnny the best of luck in his future endeavors, then *GONG*. I fucking lost it there.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

didnt expect to hear the gong and got excited then got disappointed immediately because i knew we were 1. getting taker/hhh again 2. not gonna get punk/hhh.


----------



## Rony (Dec 9, 2011)

Living Tribunal said:


> Didn't see that coming. No promo at all.


Taker's come of age , only thing that keeps him driving is The Wrestlemania Streak , once its over , Taker's over , as said by Triple H himself.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Few gripes, like everyone, but oh well, it's the Undertaker, i loved it. #GOAT

Also, no Jonny Cash theme?


----------



## chrisamazing1988 (Jan 31, 2012)

Can someone give me a quick run Down on what happened with taker last night and what shape hes in...

Missed raw after staying up til 4am for the rumble


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

As seen on RAW this week, The Undertaker made his return to WWE. During the ending of the show, 'Taker's music hit just as Triple H was about to fire John Laurinaitis.

While it seemed that Triple H walked out on The Undertaker and the match at WrestleMania 28, the plan is still do do the match with The Streak on the line.

*There are rumors that Shawn Michaels may be the special referee and a Career vs. Streak stipulation may be added but those aren't confirmed.*

http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0130/549169/triple-h/#ixzz1l2TDWZVt


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

chrisamazing1988 said:


> Can someone give me a quick run Down on what happened with taker last night and what shape hes in...
> 
> Missed raw after staying up til 4am for the rumble


 Triple H fired Johnny Ace then Undertaker comes down the ramp, enters the ring, stares at HHH for five minutes and then HHH leaves.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Triple H fired Johnny Ace then Undertaker comes down the ramp, enters the ring, stares at HHH for five minutes and then HHH leaves.


He never actually fired him. The bell cut him off. And of course, if it doesn't happen on camera, then it can't happen backstage. 

Undertaker vs HHH 3 doesn't interest me. The Undertaker vs Sheamus interests me more knowing Sheamus wouldn't have to waste time fighting Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

obviously i will watch the match but i cant get excited for this i aint gonna lie.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Next week there will be a sacrifice


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Does Wrestlemania really need to put on Taker's 20th match this year? They already have Rock and Cena which is bound to sell well for them. They'd be much better having Taker's 20th and final match on next year's Mania to sell that one. Just makes sense from a business PPV. Surely they don't need to stack this one too much more.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I marked like a fucking bitch when I heard the gong.

I have to admit. I was thinking during the show all about when Undertaker would return, then suddenly it happened. After marking out though, I have to say a few things.

1. I knew it would be sudden and there would be no promos. Undertaker has returned too much for that now.

2. I was disappointed to have this gimmick. It's obvious he was retiring. I was hoping deep down it would be on the bike to the Your Gonna Pay theme.

3. HHH vs Taker III? meh


Edit. Did anyone find something weird about his hair? Seemed a bit like a wig. First think I noticed since all the reports pointed to him being bald.
4. I thought he was bald? Hmm


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

^^ I think he was wearing a wig or hairpiece or something. His hair looked frizzy and different.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

It annoyed me. Obviously I paused the TV and turned up the sound to get the whole Taker returning effect, but it just pissed me the fuck off. ANOTHER Taker Vs HHH match and ANOTHER silent promo. I really, REALLY don't want to see a 3rd. The match was awesome, but HHH is no Shawn Michaels, so why the hell is there a 3rd? Where is Austin? Where is Cena or The Rock? Why the hell is the most pretigous thing in wrestling history being forced into a repetitive state?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

King-of-the-World said:


> Does Wrestlemania really need to put on Taker's 20th match this year? They already have Rock and Cena which is bound to sell well for them. They'd be much better having Taker's 20th and final match on next year's Mania to sell that one. Just makes sense from a business PPV. Surely they don't need to stack this one too much more.


Did you see the guy? He's done. You can't rely on him being able to put that match on next year.

I'd rather see him face someone else for what in my eyes might be his last ever match. Either way though, if he is able to - he should have that last match whilst he can and not leave the fans feeling empty.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I marked for the gong, then my enthusiasm died down. I've seen that return too many times to really care. The staredown was good, until Taker focused on the Wrestlemania logo, which had me rolling my eyes [could wrestlers please stop pointing/looking at the Mania sign. It's so cliched at this point, it's awful]. Then things got a little more interesting with Hunter's exit. All in all, nothing overly interesting though. 

I love Taker, I respect everything that he's done and I've enjoyed a large majority of his career, but at this point I think I've had enough. If he had come back with the ABA gimmick, or started a feud with someone else, my thoughts might be completely different. As it stands, it's just too much of the same old.

It looks to be an interesting build though, with Hunter feeling sorry for a broken Taker, and the match itself will be a show-stealer, no doubt.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Sometimes I think it's best for me to stay away from these forums after something good happens, it's all moan moan moan. Taker made me and everyone I've spoken to mark out like a bitch, and now they're giving it a proper build I think Taker/HHH 3 will be brilliant.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I ruined it for myself by checking my youtube as I was watching Raw this morning. As I was scrolling down during the boring parts I saw the videos about Undertaker's return. That being said, it didn't spoil it too much because I was on the edge of my seat waiting for his return as we got into the final segment of the show.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

World Wide said:


> I marked for the gong, then my enthusiasm died down. I've seen that return too many times to really care. The staredown was good, until Taker focused on the Wrestlemania logo, which had me rolling my eyes [could wrestlers please stop pointing/looking at the Mania sign. It's so cliched at this point, it's awful]. Then things got a little more interesting with Hunter's exit. All in all, nothing overly interesting though.
> 
> I love Taker, I respect everything that he's done and I've enjoyed a large majority of his career, but at this point I think I've had enough. If he had come back with the ABA gimmick, or started a feud with someone else, my thoughts might be completely different. As it stands, it's just too much of the same old.
> 
> It looks to be an interesting build though, with Hunter feeling sorry for a broken Taker, and the match itself will be a show-stealer, no doubt.


I agree with this a lot. I marked like a bitch for the gong, then he started walking out. Swear to God for the first time ever I almost fastforwarded his entrance. And we haven't seen him in 10 months or so. I was begging for something new. I was hoping it would be the ABA gimmick. In fact I was expecting it since it is likely he is retiring soon and it would make sense to retire "more human" than what he currently is. Still happy to see him back and all, but the look to the Mania sign and the aurora of HHH-Taker part III killed the buzz. None the less, I can't comprehend how much I marked for the gong.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Why cant taker just skip this fucking mania? I dont get it. 

Why go for a third time? Being veterans, you would expect these two guys to know WTF they are doing but obviously no.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

BEST RAW ENDING IN A LOOOOOOOOOONG TIME! HECK YEAH THE PHENOM IS BACK!!!

Marked out, man!!!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I heard the gong, and just didn't care. Undertaker bores the fuck out of me nowadays, couldn't care less who he faces.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who saw Triple H *not accepting the challenge*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, yes, yes and yes! That was so unexpectable! The best thing that has happened to WWE in 2012 IMO.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

Very surprised people didn't see it coming, as it's the road to Wrestlemania n'all .. i personally don't wanna see HHH vs Taker III ..some people need to understand Taker isn't a full timer any more however, he won't be wrestling every week any more.. WM cameo's are all you will get, in fact i won't be surprised if he retires after WM and goes 20-0.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*I marked out for sure. I'm a huge fan of his and I'd prefer him facing HHH at Mania than any other wrestler on the current roster. (Maybe except Kane).

Also, it's the same every year. Taker returns, people bitch about how he can't wrestle anymore and should just retire. Then he puts on phenomenal matches year after year and goes away for a year. People then make 1000's of threads about when he will return. Then when he returns, people bitch again till Taker shuts them up at WM and puts on another classic.*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Verdict123 said:


> Why cant taker just skip this fucking mania? I dont get it.
> 
> Why go for a third time? Being veterans, you would expect these two guys to know WTF they are doing but obviously no.


Undertaker was never going to skip a Wrestlemania that could be one of the biggest ever with Cena/Rock main eventing. Plus the whole deal with the streak has become such a big deal that you want the Undertaker to be in the ring with big names so you can't put him in the ring with guys like The Miz, Wade Barrett or Dolph Ziggler. Since Cena is wrestling The Rock, and Brock Lesnar just retired from UFC the only other option is to wrestle Triple H.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey even I'm probably gonna be disappointed in him facing HHH a third time but right now, it's all about HIM BEING BACK.   I understand why people are upset about a possible Taker/HHH 3 but I think we might see a twist in that tale 'cos the challenge was not accepted and Taker looked at the WM sign after HHH walked out as if "Who else then?..." This might be wishful thinking though.  

As for those hating on JUST Taker returning, I mean the legend, the PHENOM, GOAT, here you go:- :flip:avit::gun:


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Undertaker was never going to skip a Wrestlemania that could be one of the biggest ever with Cena/Rock main eventing. *Plus the whole deal with the streak has become such a big deal that you want the Undertaker to be in the ring with big names* so you can't put him in the ring with guys like The Miz, Wade Barrett or Dolph Ziggler. Since Cena is wrestling The Rock, and Brock Lesnar just retired from UFC the only other option is to wrestle Triple H.


I perfectly understand that part & and i realize HHH is as big an opponent you can get at that moment. 

What i dont understand is why does he need this particular mania to be his 20-0? heel cena vs taker next year would be perfect for a 20 streak + retirement.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> I perfectly understand that part & and i realize HHH is as big an opponent you can get at that moment.
> 
> What i dont understand is why does he need this particular mania to be his 20-0? heel cena vs taker next year would be perfect for a 20 streak + retirement.


Probably because..........Cena is not going heel.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't get why all of you guys are complaining of Trips vs Taker III. I mean, Shawn Michaels was the same and all the matches that they did put are classics. HHH vs Taker last year was a classic too, I don't get why we can't get another. But then again, I will like other opponent from him, but I will not be complaining around if he faces Triple again.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Hey even I'm probably gonna be disappointed in him facing HHH a third time but right now, it's all about HIM BEING BACK.   I understand why people are upset about a possible Taker/HHH 3 but I think we might see a twist in that tale 'cos the challenge was not accepted and *Taker looked at the WM sign after HHH walked out as if "Who else then?..." *This might be wishful thinking though.
> 
> As for those hating on JUST Taker returning, I mean the legend, the PHENOM, GOAT, here you go:- :flip:avit::gun:


Yeah the way Taker looked at the sign was like i have nobody to wrestle at wrestlemania 
and then again he looked at his shoulder like i will make him accept the challenge .


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

He didn't look too good to me. You can never tell the Deadman character walks so slow anyway. I'm sure he'll be fine for the match.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Underaker is Wigging!! They should have just brought back the American Bass Taker with his Bald head would have looked better. Like This he just looks like a Loser well Kane is Wigging aswell so they are The Brothers of Wiggstruction now i guess!! Still happy hes back Though!! On another note is Big Johnny Fired now or Not Because HHH was interupted before he could finish his Sentence!!!!


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Taker had an eerie look in his eyes. His hair looked sick.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

Also Lol at the people saying Taker has a wig without any solid or concrete evidence.

"I kNoW TakeR HaZ WiG, BuT iN All hONeSty i jUsT WaNt To HeAr mYsELf tALk Know wHaT Ah MeAn"


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

The way HHH patted him (with a calm look on his face) suggested HHH has settled his differences with Taker. But Taker still wants to face HHH. I reckon it will be Taker vs someone representing HHH.

Who? Well, no idea tbh. Lesnar (as mentioned above) would be cool, but I doubt it tbh.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Did he borrow Kane's wig? Looks like it..Don't know how Taker is gonna be able to keep the wig on during a match


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who wanted to see Taker/HHH/HBK at this years Wrestlemania?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm actually all for this match and it can be the third and final show down. I can't see any other outcome than a Undertaker win especially seeing how he is so close to that milestone 20th WM. When he reaches that milestone I believe he will retire because any number after that other than 25th is a let down and I really can't see him going for another 5 years.

I was thinking during The Undertaker's return it would of been better if he pointed to the Wrestlemania sign and some pyro's went off around the sign or the sign went into darkness. Just something I thought could of been done better, being picky .


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> Yeah the way Taker looked at the sign was like i have nobody to wrestle at wrestlemania
> and then again he looked at his shoulder like i will make him accept the challenge .


Yeah, that's true... As I said, wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Verdict123 said:


> I perfectly understand that part & and i realize HHH is as big an opponent you can get at that moment.
> 
> What i dont understand is why does he need this particular mania to be his 20-0? heel cena vs taker next year would be perfect for a 20 streak + retirement.


WWE wants this Wrestlemania to be loaded with big matches and after Rock/Cena what is the 2nd biggest match they can do? Triple H/Undertaker.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

taker will go 20-0 no matter who he faces


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the Undertaker will enter this Wrestlemania as the heel after lots of unprovoked attacks on Triple H. HHH agrees to the rematch and then against all the odds he finally snaps Taker's Wrestlemania streak. It'll be a great lead-in for Cena vs The Rock.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Taker vs HHH III is pointless. But with this weak roster, that's the best we can get this year.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

As far as Triple H is concerned no one is as big as him in the company, this guy likes to stroke his own ego, and I wouldnt be surprised if its Undertaker vs Triple H part 3. I do love Triple H and think hes one of my best, and he will probably always will be but I just wouldnt be surprised for him to make such a dumb move when there are many other people that can get paid to come back that can give us a better and fresh match.

But lets not all jump the gun and wait til next week


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm no advocate of Taker/HHH 3 but

Stone Cold
The Rock
John Cena
Brock Lesnar
Sting
Goldberg
somewhat Hulk Hogan

Other than these guys, you will NOT get a bigger opponent for Taker than HHH, this is a fact. While I don't LOVE the idea, it won't be a train wreck like some of you are saying. Their last match was magnificent, and I think they can put on another classic without a shadow of a doubt...


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Funaki7 said:


> It annoyed me. Obviously I paused the TV and turned up the sound to get the whole Taker returning effect, but it just pissed me the fuck off. ANOTHER Taker Vs HHH match and ANOTHER silent promo. I really, REALLY don't want to see a 3rd. The match was awesome, but HHH is no Shawn Michaels, so why the hell is there a 3rd? Where is Austin? Where is Cena or The Rock? Why the hell is the most pretigous thing in wrestling history being forced into a repetitive state?


1. People already explained why there is a 3rd match in kayfabe. Taker wants revenge for getting the crap beat out of him so badly. He wants to prove that he is still the man, and that he wasnt just lucky last time.

2. Where is Austin? Austin cant really wrestle that well anymore since he is hurt. I love the guy but I dont want to see him end up in a hospital, and plus the match would be bad probably since both men are seriously hurt.

3. Where is Cena or the Rock? Cena and the Rock are having one of the biggest matches in the WWE so they cant fight Undertaker. The only other big enough name is Triple H.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

^^Chris Jericho? 

I don't mind Trips/Taker but I was rooting for a match against Y2J, but I guess he is occupied with Punk. And Sheamus will face Bryan second year in a row too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What I don't get is why does Taker want the rematch with HHH when Taker at first didn't want the rematch with HBK..Too bad my lack of faith in WWE thinks they won't answer this question


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I totally marked out. Didnt see that coming. Good call wwe with this surprise. On another note?, Taker vs Trips again? Well allright. There is no one that can really stand up against Taker this year anyway and They didnt finish their feud last year. 
Remember "I will wait for your return Taker" "I killed the deadman". Now it looked more like it was Taker that wanted to meet Trips. I think as someone else said, he is after revenge. I do think we will once again see a streak vs career match.
Look, Trips have started to do more and more backstage/office work. So a streak vs career match where Trips lose and can once and for all work behind the scene. Then when I think about it, two streak vs matches that Taker wins? If they wanted to shock us, they would really Trips win, but I dont want Trips to be the one winning over Taker. I would want Kane then much more then Trips.

And yeah, he looked skinnier. A more fit Taker would be really awsome, maybe then he will not be as clumsy as he´s been last years.


Last, You notice that he have a different hair texture? Really? The other day I saw a Orton beard and hair thread now people discuss Takers hair texture...You watch too much wrestling.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Undertaker's definitely had some work done on his hair, but there's no problem with that. I wonder if he went to the same clinic as Kane.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

xhc said:


> ^^Chris Jericho?
> 
> I don't mind Trips/Taker but I was rooting for a match against Y2J, but I guess he is occupied with Punk. And Sheamus will face Bryan second year in a row too.


Bigger than HHH? Well, to be honest, there is an argument... But I'd say at the end of the day, Y2J is in a lower tier than those guys I mentioned.





HeatWave said:


> What I don't get is why does Taker want the rematch with HHH when Taker at first didn't want the rematch with HBK..Too bad my lack of faith in WWE thinks they won't answer this question


Well, maybe 'cos HBK didn't leave Taker destroyed and unable to walk out of the ring like HHH did. So for restoring pride? And as someone else said, this segment might have been just be to end the whole feud. After having to leave on a STRETCHER, what would you expect Taker to do when he returns? Act like HHH did nothing out of the ordinary and go after someone else at WM? He came back, issued the challenge, HHH refused, we get the impression that HHH is too scared, everything is even, so now we MAY get something else. Even if not, it won't be as bad as some are saying...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Taker won the match though..He left on a stretcher but he won the match..He has nothing to be upset about..He won the match lol

oh..and he won the match


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

The exact same shit, again, 1 year later? I barely even looked. I've been sick of Undertaker for 10 years.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The Undertaker hasn't been relevant since the 90s.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Taker won the match though..He left on a stretcher but he won the match..He has nothing to be upset about..He won the match lol
> 
> oh..and he won the match


Yea he won, but he looked like he only won because he got lucky. He got killed the entire match and then he won with one last offensive move. Triple H gets up and walks away looking like a winner, while Taker gets carried away looking like he lost.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker hasn't been relevant since the 90s.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think there is a possibility of the streak ending


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jeez, you all will get your answers in the upcoming episodes of Raw. It's not like WrestleMania is tomorrow.

Anyway, if this is happening, I can only sense JR or whoever saying: the Streak is OVER!!!!!!

It would nice if they did it inside--Hell in a Cell.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker hasn't been relevant since the 90s.


LOOOOOOOL, retard indeed. :lmao The Streak has only been built as this all-conquering thing AFTER the 90s were well over. And it has become the biggest thing in Wrestling history.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

His hair looked fake. I think it was a wig. There is no way his hair could have grown all the way out already...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sparta101 said:


> Am I the only one who wanted to see Taker/HHH/HBK at this years Wrestlemania?


if this happens i will be ok with it cuz its something different


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

ThePhenomRises said:


> LOOOOOOOL, retard indeed. :lmao The Streak has only been built as this all-conquering thing AFTER the 90s were well over. And it has become the biggest thing in Wrestling history.


 The streak is nice, but I have a big feeling Triple H will end it this Wrestlemania. What happens then? It will certainly lose its place in history. The Undertaker lost a lot of his allure when he became 'The American Badass'. He's struggled to get it back ever since.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH Mark said:


> The exact same shit, again, 1 year later? I barely even looked. I've been sick of Undertaker for 10 years.


If you really payed attention you'd see it isn't the same "shit" though. HHH's pat on the shoulder (to me) was a kind of a way to say yeh great idea but I don't think so, b/c HHH is trying to prove to "the board" he will not be personally involved in things to get his Raw GM spot back. (kayfabe speaking)

So for the first time in a LONG time (except for the year Taker won the Rumble) Taker will be "chasing" his opponent for WM rather than having people "chase" for a match with him. And I for one an very interested in seeing where they go with this.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

I laughed some people compare Taker/HHH possible Wrestlemania trilogy to Austin/Rock Wrestlemania trilogy. Austin vs Rock defined an era and have MASSIVE history with each other with many legendary moments, it's Rock's best feud ever and Austin's 2nd best feud ever.

What did Taker vs HHH define? 

Can u really say they have MASSIVE history with each other with many legendary moments compared to Taker's feud with Mankind (who never even made it to WM anyway), Kane, HBK, Batista, Edge, and Orton or HHH's feud with Rock, HBK, and Austin (who never made it to WM also)?

Does Taker vs HHH even rank anywhere near both men's top 5 feud ever? Cause Taker's top 5 is Kane, Mankind, HBK, Orton, and Batista while HHH's is Rock, HBK, Austin, Orton, and Angle. 

What? If Taker vs HHH happens three times at Wrestlemania will it suddenly make the feud better and forever bigger than Taker/Mankind or Austin/HHH?

Besides, can anyone here really fathom how they would top their match last year after giving it their all?


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Great to see Undertaker back!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Taker vs HBK 2 was amazing. It might be cool to see HBK and Triple H together in a secret plan to screw Undertaker at Wrestlemania. Triple H makes HBK the referee and makes it a Hell In a Cell match. Undertaker wins again and proves he can't be beat.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I have no idea what motive Taker has, in regards to him wanting to face HHH again. Sure, the WWE made it seem that way last night...but why would HE be the guy chasing Trips? If anything, it should be the other way around.

If this is his last match, no matter who he fights, I hope they make it unique. A bodybag match. I want him to come out wearing his old gear, the gray gloves, bring out the urn, whatever. If he were to win, he leaves the ring with Paul Bearer and the urn. If he loses, he leaves the ring in his own bodybag, or casket (if it's a casket match), or "buried" (in a Buried Alive match).

My opinion...I think Taker's last match should be against Stone Cold. We all have heard that Austin wants one more match, and I think fighting Taker in one of those unique matches would be incredible, to end both of their careers together, on the biggest stage.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If Undertaker wants HHH so badly at Mania , all he has to do is lure him to Smackdown then Teddy Long will be like ' HHH at Wrestlemania you'll be facing DAH UNDATAKA! Hola hola '


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL at Undertakers hair. It's pretty sad that he needs long hair to be the Undertaker so they decide to attach doll hair to his hat or head. He made Hulk Hogan's hair look real.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> If Undertaker wants HHH so badly at Mania , all he has to do is lure him to Smackdown then Teddy Long will be like ' HHH at Wrestlemania you'll be facing DAH UNDATAKA! Hola hola '


:lmao would rep you again if I could. Classic!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Everyone knows Taker will just win again. His 1,000,000 return was completely uneventful. I mean, we all love Taker here but did anyone expect any of us to be excited? NO! He'll just put on another great match at WM without losing because according to some Taker fans, if Taker didn't have the Streak, he wouldn't be a legend which is completely untrue.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> If Undertaker wants HHH so badly at Mania , all he has to do is lure him to Smackdown then Teddy Long will be like ' HHH at Wrestlemania you'll be facing DAH UNDATAKA! Hola hola '


Like the poster above ......LOL. Rep for you sir, brilliant .


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

It Has To Be Taker vs HHH III!! Because John Cena Is Booked Y2J Booked CM Punk Booked. Randy Orton Probably Booked aswell!! Theres Nobody else available with the Starpower to Face the Undertaker at Wresltmania other than Triple H or do U Wanna See The Undertaker vs Hornswoggle


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker hasn't been relevant since the 90s.


Yeah that is why is Wrestlemania match is almost always one of the most anticipated and a money match for the WWE.

Try harder you just failed son.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Taker again........count me out 
Hes not doing it for me anymore and the reaction he got when he came out tells me the fans aren't pressed for him either.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Taker again........count me out
> Hes not doing it for me anymore and the reaction he got when he came out tells me the fans aren't pressed for him either.


The Reaction he got? He got One Of The Biggest Pops Last Night that i have heard in a long time


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

No he didn't get one of the biggest pops of the night that was CM Punk. Ambivalence is how everyone treated the undertaker last night especially if were getting the same shit every year.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The Undertaker needed to say something last night. It was a bit of an anticlimax when he just stared at HHH.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

So Is Big Johnny Fired Now or Not???


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

More staredowns? Like I said, didn't they learn anything from something that happened 9, 10 months ago? Everybody no-sold the staring and the lack of a build. The match delivered and was hot, because of the stage and the spots and all the finishers and who the wrestlers were, but the build itself was dreadful.

If it is just going to be 5 minute Deadman and ITZALLABOUTTHEGAME entrances and 2 guys in their 40s sharing homoerotic staredowns, I'm not going to watch that garbage.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> More staredowns? Like I said, didn't they learn anything from something that happened 9, 10 months ago? Everybody no-sold the staring and the lack of a build. The match delivered and was hot, because of the stage and the spots and all the finishers and who the wrestlers were, but the build itself was dreadful.


 Yeah, staring's fine in a Sergio Leone movie when you have the Ennio Morricone score playing, but it doesn't work in a wrestling ring. Undertaker basically pulled a Jericho.


----------



## NickTheViper (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Undertaker and HHH just had their respective times. Please retire both of em. this isnt going anywhere near good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> No he didn't get one of the biggest pops of the night that was CM Punk. Ambivalence is how everyone treated the undertaker last night especially if were getting the same shit every year.


fpalm Are you actually being serious? Are you deaf? Is your television broken? Do you need new speakers? If Undertaker didn't get the pop of the night last night then everybody else must have got God pops, which they didn't. Punk's pop was laughable compared to people legit marking out for the return of Taker. It's absolutely ridiculous to say what you said. Ridiculous.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Taker's new wig is hysterical.

Not intrigued AT ALL at HHH/Undertaker for a third fucking time. What is intriguing, though? How the fuck is Taker gonna wrestle with that weave on?


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I marked the fuck out big time last night. Wish the crowd could have given him the reception he deserved though, they only gave an initial pop and then a 30-second 'Taker!' chant. Thought he would gave gotten a 'Welcome back!' or something.

Like a couple of others have pointed out, I'm intrigued by the new direction they're getting ready to take with this. Everyone already writing it off as '_another_ Triple H match?!' need to take a second to think about what they accomplished at Wrestlemania 27 when they threw a whole new spin on Undertaker's Streak. Same thing this year, with Undertaker actually having to chase his opponent for the first time in ... forever?

Can't wait to see where this goes. I'm wondering if Undertaker is growing his hair back to the kind of length he had around 2004-2005 and the wig is to cover it until then, _or_ if they're going to do a big angle where he has his head shaved by Triple H or somebody else? I don't think they've done anything like that with him before.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe Undertaker will remove his hat at Wrestlemania and reveal his new Hulk Hogan hairstyle.


----------



## APG (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea the only way Taker/HHH III works is if they are both retiring hall of fame wrestlemania 29.

Still, I rather Taker/Kane


----------



## x-angel (Mar 19, 2011)

Taker/Hornswoggle @ WM28


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

It would be funny to see Hornswoggle end Taker's streak.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Beaker3391 said:


> So Is Big Johnny Fired Now or Not???


I think that's what they call a cliff hanger. The reason to cut HHH off before then was to keep JL in his job a bit longer because HHH can no longer take over the role of Raw GM because he's now got "personal issues" with somebody again.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Was shocked to see Undertaker return last night. He should really retire he looks so old and im sure hes lost more weight


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Maybe Undertaker will remove his hat at Wrestlemania and reveal his new Hulk Hogan hairstyle.


I'd crease.:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I tuned at 3am (UK time). I just knew Undertaker would appear. I was smiling away. So it'll likely be Undertaker vs Triple H III. We all know the Streak match is like a title match, maybe bigger, and the money the Streak gathers in through DVD sales and whatnot. But at the same time I look at Austin/Rock III - Rock won at the 3rd attempt. That's what worries me.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> No he didn't get one of the biggest pops of the night that was CM Punk. Ambivalence is how everyone treated the undertaker last night especially if were getting the same shit every year.



LOL if 0:50, 0:59, 1:23 and 1:31 in this video






is called "Ambivalence", then WOW. :shocked:


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

So Laurenitus was texting Taker? Surely... 

Laurenitus will be on TV for a while


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I really don't want to see Taker HHH again! Taker looked thinner but slightly akward as he walked to the ring and what was up with his hair?


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Taker and HHH would be cool, but I really wanna see Taker vs. Kane. What better way than going 20-0 than beating your own brother?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Straight the fuck outta nowhere!

Honestly? Loved it. I'm glad there weren't any promos, it made it a genuine mark-out moment. When you know the return is coming it lessens the impact and as soon as that gong went off I marked like a little kid hopped up on sugar.

I assume they're going to go the story route of Triple H refusing because he's focusing on being the C.O.O now with Undertaker just totally fucking with his head until Trips finally just agrees to the match. Predictable, but fuck it, I'll take what I can get with Undertaker RTWM stories nowadays.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

Taker almost made me cry and piss my pants at the same time  he also had tears in his eyes..

I fear and hate that there will be Taker vs HHH 3 .. and remember Hunters backstage politics power he will go down in history as the man who ended the streak -.-


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

I wigged out when I saw Taker. lol


----------



## Myrick (May 19, 2008)

I rather see taker / y2j. His hair def looked,fake . Interesting thing about this fued is takers hair . Just glas to see old man back.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

2012 has been off to a great start for the WWE IMO. Jericho returns then after weeks of hype surrounding brodus clay he comes out AS THE FUNKASAURUS and then an unannounced surprise return of the undertaker! Brilliant!


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

chbulls1_23 said:


> Taker and HHH would be cool, but I really wanna see Taker vs. Kane. What better way than going 20-0 than beating your own brother?


 We've seen Taker vs Kane plenty of times.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I will stop watching if HHH ends the streak


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

ashes11 said:


> I will stop watching if HHH ends the streak


I will too but it's not going to happen so we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

If it's HHH vs Taker again then the streak is definitely ending. Undertaker probably wants to retire on a big loss (old school style).


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn, just watched it. I wasn't expecting that at all. This was fucking awesome. 
I wasn't expecting hhh's attitude, he got booed in one second. I didn't want to see HHH/Taker at Mania again, but with a heel HHH, damn, i want it.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

If it tells a different story, then I'm on board. I wanted Taker's 20th Mania to be against someone new, and sure as hell not someone he faced twice before, but I trust him and Hunter to create something special. HBK as guest ref, a heel HHH, something different from last year.

And to those that won't stop saying that Taker should've sat out this year's Mania, you are complete and utter morons. "Sit out" WrestleMania? Ridiculous. The streak angle has become the hottest thing about this PPV, and Taker is not going to stand on the sidelines so he can be "saved" for John Cena next year. What a stupid argument.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

And after another look, I don't think Taker's wearing a hairpiece at all. It kinda looks like he shaved along the sides of his head, which would eliminate SOME hair, but for the most part it's still there.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> If Undertaker wants HHH so badly at Mania , all he has to do is lure him to Smackdown then Teddy Long will be like ' HHH at Wrestlemania you'll be facing DAH UNDATAKA! Hola hola '


Hahahahahaha classaic.


----------



## Wolf Beast (Jan 7, 2004)

1) It looked like a wig to me.

2) I'm indifferent to Taker vs Hunter III.

3) But the build up looks like it'll be spectacular. Can't recall Taker challenging someone to face him at WM in a long time, and Trips reaction to just pat the shoulder and walk off seemed to suggest to me it was a "No thanks. It's over, old man" as if HHH believes Taker is a spent force. In his mind, HHH already thinks he's broken the streak last year in that he walked out and Taker didn't. And maybe now he simply doesn't want to be responsible for ending it officially. How Taker gets him to accept the challenge should be great (I hope) it's just a shame both men are over the hill. Last years match was great first time around, live. But I've watched it since ... And it doesn't hold up at all IMO.

Really enjoyed that closing segment last night though.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Wolf Beast said:


> 1) It looked like a wig to me.
> 
> 2) I'm indifferent to Taker vs Hunter III.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get a Michaels vs Taker rematch feeling from this but now its the other way around.


----------



## ha0lehuntah808 (Mar 29, 2011)

i would mark out if hhh says hes not gonna face him but he just hired someone that will...then BROCK LESNAR enters!!! its a long shot that will happen but it is a possibility now that brock quit the ufc. im sure brock would earn a pretty big payday just to have one match at wm.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> fpalm Are you actually being serious? Are you deaf? Is your television broken? Do you need new speakers? If Undertaker didn't get the pop of the night last night then everybody else must have got God pops, which they didn't. Punk's pop was laughable compared to people legit marking out for the return of Taker. It's absolutely ridiculous to say what you said. Ridiculous.


Save me your WWE fanaticism and focus on what I said. CM punk got a better reaction then Undertaker returning randomly.
No one cared when they had the staredown between Taker and HHH.
Shit was just embarrassing, I almost caught second hand embarrassment it was so bad.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

MrWalsh said:


> Save me your WWE fanaticism and focus on what I said. CM punk got a better reaction then Undertaker returning randomly.
> No one cared when they had the staredown between Taker and HHH.
> Shit was just embarrassing, I almost caught second hand embarrassment it was so bad.


 Yes, it was a real cringeworthy moment when the Undertaker just stared at Triple H. In Britain they would say that segment 'died on its arse'.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That crafty son of a gun. He doesn't want to lose his Streak, so he's gonna challenge the guy he's already beaten at Mania twice. I'm onto you, Taker.

In all seriousness though, I...didn't want Taker/HHH 3. I'm still a little weary on the subject, but the way the challenge has been laid down is definitely interesting. Judging by Trips constantly talking about personal issues and how he's discarded his own, it seems like he said no because he's trying to fully embrace his role as a figurehead in the WWE. His small smile and pat on the shoulder seemed like he was saying "sorry man, I'm over that." But Taker's probably a bit salty about Trips saying he essentially beat Taker last year.

In any case, if the match IS happening, I'll leave it to the buildup to influence my feelings on whether I want to see it or not.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> Save me your WWE fanaticism and focus on what I said. CM punk got a better reaction then Undertaker returning randomly.
> No one cared when they had the staredown between Taker and HHH.
> Shit was just embarrassing, I almost caught second hand embarrassment it was so bad.


It's got nothing to do with fanaticism and everything to do with your ears. CM Punk did not get a better reaction than Taker. In fact, he didn't get a better reaction than HHH when he came out or Cena when he came out. Orton's pop gave him a run for his money too. Seriously, go get your damn ears checked if you think Punk outpopped Taker last night because you're just flat out wrong.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Save me your WWE fanaticism and focus on what I said. CM punk got a better reaction then Undertaker returning randomly.
> No one cared when they had the staredown between Taker and HHH.
> Shit was just embarrassing, I almost caught second hand embarrassment it was so bad.





Gaius_Baltar said:


> Yes, it was a real cringeworthy moment when the Undertaker just stared at Triple H. In Britain they would say that segment 'died on its arse'.


You two care to look at the video I posted in response a couple of pages ago? In fact, add 4:16 and 5:20 to that post of mine. :|


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> If it's HHH vs Taker again then the streak is definitely ending. Undertaker probably wants to retire on a big loss (old school style).


No it isn't.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Taker returning without any build up was brilliant, the pop from the crowd was decent as was the whole segment
Personally I'd prefer Taker to be facing someone else but with him coming back this early hopefully there will be a good build up to the match. His hair did look a bit like a wig to me, just hope he is in a good enough physical state to give us a great match at Wrestlemania


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> Sometimes I think it's best for me to stay away from these forums after something good happens, it's all moan moan moan. Taker made me and everyone I've spoken to mark out like a bitch, and now they're giving it a proper build I think Taker/HHH 3 will be brilliant.


Could not have said it better myself.



MrWalsh said:


> Save me your WWE fanaticism and focus on what I said. CM punk got a better reaction then Undertaker returning randomly.
> No one cared when they had the staredown between Taker and HHH.
> Shit was just embarrassing, I almost caught second hand embarrassment it was so bad.


Da fuck? Taker got pop of the night, by far. :banplz:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I marked


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

I was excited when I heard the music; I couldn't believe it. The problem was when he got in the ring and just stood there. Anticlimax.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe.. just maybe there will be no Streak match this year. Maybe HHH wont accept his challenge for WM 28. Because he is definitely wearing a wig.. If the Undertaker was going to actually participate in a match, he wouldn't be wearing that fake hair on his head for the look. He would have shown up in whatever condition his hairstyle is in, he is just trying not to give away his current look because it doesnt suit his gimmick and/or Taker and WWE dont want the audience to see his bald head for whatever reason. They want to keep the long haired look, why else would he be wearing a fuckin wig.

If Undertaker competes, how can he compete with a wig? Kane can because he has a mask strapped around his head which helps. It seems the wig has a bigger meaning to it lol. There wont be any Streak match this year, allowing taker a year off (grow his hair back) and return next year doing his 20th and final streak match against Lesnar or Cena.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The Undertaker won't compete with a wig so he'll either don the Hulk Hogan look or shave his head like Austin. Of course, he might have had a hair transplant.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Could not have said it better myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Da fuck? Taker got pop of the night, by far. :banplz:


Go watch Raw again 
The chants CM Punk got>>>>>>>>anything from the Taker segment. 
People are bored of him. Hes been gone almost a year and even Jericho is still getting better reactions then him now that hes back.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Go watch Raw again
> The chants CM Punk got>>>>>>>>anything from the Taker segment.
> People are bored of him. Hes been gone almost a year and even Jericho is still getting better reactions then him now that hes back.


Lol I'm a Punk mark myself, but Taker did get the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

MrWalsh said:


> Go watch Raw again
> The chants CM Punk got>>>>>>>>anything from the Taker segment.
> People are bored of him. Hes been gone almost a year and even Jericho is still getting better reactions then him now that hes back.


 Yeah, there was a much bigger pop for Jericho's return.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> Go watch Raw again
> The chants CM Punk got>>>>>>>>anything from the Taker segment.
> People are bored of him. Hes been gone almost a year and even Jericho is still getting better reactions then him now that hes back.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Clearly delusional. You were stretching it already with Punk but Jericho? The fuck outta here with that BS and I'm not even a Taker mark lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker won't compete with a wig so he'll either don the Hulk Hogan look or shave his head like Austin. Of course, he might have had a hair transplant.


Its not like taker woke up in the morning and decided, "Hey, I should go on Raw and challenge Hunter". It was preplanned, they decided to have him go out there with a wig on purpose. Which means, they dont want us to see his hair and they want us to think Taker never shaved his head off etc. etc. BUT he cant compete and wrestle with a wig on his head, he would look retarded. So.. Triple H denies, Taker says "there is no one worthy enough to be challenge for the streak. The Streak is over. R.I.P" etc. etc.

Another reason why Taker chose to challenge Triple H. Undertaker has never offered anyone a streak match at WM.. He did it this year because there is only one man in his mind, who can be a challenge and that Triple H.

I'm not predicting this, but it seems possible. Rock is main-eventing this year, WWE has the star power. They dont really need a streak match this year. They can say streak's dead and it will never happen again and next year have someone like Cena or Lesnar challenge taker for a Streak match which makes him come out of retirement and all.. it would all look and feel cool and fresh.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> Its not like taker woke up in the morning and decided, "Hey, I should go on Raw and challenge Hunter". It was preplanned, they decided to have him go out there with a wig. Which means, they dont want us to see his hair and they want us to think Taker never shaved his head off etc. etc. BUT he cant compete and wrestle with a wig on his head, he would look retarded. So.. Triple H denies, Taker says "there is no one worthy enough to be challenge for the streak. The Streak is over. R.I.P" etc. etc.
> 
> Another reason why Taker chose to challenge Triple H. Undertaker has never offered anyone a streak match at WM.. He did it this year because there is only one man in his mind, who can be a challenge and that Triple H.
> 
> I'm not predicting this, but it seems possible. Rock is main-eventing this year, WWE has the star power. They dont really need a streak match this year. They can say streak's dead and it will never happen again and next year have someone like Cena or Lesnar challenge taker for a Streak match which makes him come out of retirement and all.. it would all look and feel cool and fresh.


One question, who said it's a wig? Whose to say that photo of him bald was either photoshop or not even him at all?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Its not like taker woke up in the morning and decided, "Hey, I should go on Raw and challenge Hunter". It was preplanned, they decided to have him go out there with a wig on purpose. Which means, they dont want us to see his hair and they want us to think Taker never shaved his head off etc. etc. BUT he cant compete and wrestle with a wig on his head, he would look retarded. So.. Triple H denies, Taker says "there is no one worthy enough to be challenge for the streak. The Streak is over. R.I.P" etc. etc.
> 
> Another reason why Taker chose to challenge Triple H. Undertaker has never offered anyone a streak match at WM.. He did it this year because there is only one man in his mind, who can be a challenge and that Triple H.
> 
> I'm not predicting this, but it seems possible. Rock is main-eventing this year, WWE has the star power. They dont really need a streak match this year. They can say streak's dead and it will never happen again and next year have someone like Cena or Lesnar challenge taker for a Streak match which makes him come out of retirement and all.. it would all look and feel cool and fresh.


 I'm pretty sure the Undertaker has lost his hair for good though. He's suffering from natural male pattern baldness (the receding hairline has been evident for years now). Either he wrestles with hair loss like Austin/Hogan or has a hair transplant (a wig would fall off).


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

I think Undertaker/Triple H 3 at WM28 sounds good. And honestly, given the fact that Sheamus will be getting a title shot at WM28, Y2J will be going after a title at WM28, Cena will be busy with the Rock at WM28, and more than likely Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler will both be in a MITB ladder match at WM 28, Triple H is the only viable opponent for Undertaker this year. Now, for future Wrestle Manias, if Taker is still around and decides to only show up in time to choose a WM opponent, we can very well see him wrestle people like Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler, Sheamus, Y2J, and Cena. But an Undertaker/Cena match at Wrestle Mania, I think WWE knows how much money that would draw in, and would save that match for Undertaker's final Wrestle Mania, and would also make that match the final match of that specific Wrestle Mania, if they ever book that match. The way I see it, if WWE is going to do Cena/Rock in the main event of this year's Wrestle Mania, and is going to give us Undertaker/Triple H not only for the 3rd time, but also for a second year in a row, WWE has to eventually give us Undertaker/Cena at a future Wrestle Mania, and it's not like they really have a choice. It would be the perfect retirement match for Undertaker, and would be the perfect match for Cena to get ready to wind down his career a few years after the match- he's already been in the WWE for almost 10 years already.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> One question, who said it's a wig? *Whose to say* that photo of him bald was either photoshop or not even him at all?


No one.. wasnt that obvious?.. Do you need Meltzer telling you he was wearing a wig or not?

Before:

















Now:


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a wig (toupee) 100%. No way is that hair natural unless it's a hair transplant, but since he was seen completely bald in July we can rule that one out.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

@ MrWalsh and Gaius_Baltar,
Stop embarrassing yourselves. You two keep agreeing with each other and think we will be fooled into thinking it is a popular opinion or something? I wouldn't be surprised if that's the case given the intelligence you have displayed so far...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> What i dont understand is why does he need this particular mania to be his 20-0? heel cena vs taker next year would be perfect for a 20 streak + retirement.


I was really hopeful that this would happen, but it sadly did not. 

I'm thrilled the Undertaker is back. Fuck the haters. I think the hate is more for Undertaker/Triple H round 3 more than Taker returning.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Go watch Raw again
> The chants CM Punk got>>>>>>>>anything from the Taker segment.
> People are bored of him. Hes been gone almost a year and even Jericho is still getting better reactions then him now that hes back.


Wow, this is real life here? Taker got the pop/reaction/ovation of the night, undoubtedly. Punk got a weak pop like 90% of the time and a dead crowd during his match(again like 90% of his matches). And even Jericho(I'm a huge fan BTW)got a weaker pop even in his return. typical delusional indy fan or just trolling.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

BTW I'm reserving judgement about whether it was a wig or not till Smackdown(he'll probably appear in it).  I mean, I really can't make out if it was just wet hair that caked up like some have said or if its a wig. Leaning towards the former, actually...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I dont think he will be on Smackdown anymore. Plus Taker never had so curly and shiny(not wet) hair like women. It was clearly a wig, a hairpiece or something like that.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The Undertaker won't be on Smackdown; he'll be saved for Raw. If that wasn't a wig then Taker has the fastest growing hair in America. 

July:


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I dont think he will be on Smackdown anymore. Plus Taker never had so curly and shiny(not wet) hair like women. It was clearly a wig, a hairpiece or something like that.


If that's the case, how will he perform? :sad: As for Smackdown, how so? I think the WWE will have at least a FEW matches in mind for him before WM, you think they'll take place on Raw?


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker won't be on Smackdown; he'll be saved for Raw. If that wasn't a wig then Taker has the fastest growing hair in America.
> 
> July:


Well, he's been on Smackdown whenever available. But there's every chance he'll be on Raw this time...

As for the pic, that is the one everyone is saying is fake. I don't know for sure but it looks extremely bright and poster-like to me, not a casual fan clicking a photo, meaning it's more than likely fake...


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker is a smart man,he always make people Talk about somthing new just like last year with Lesnar
now it's the hair lol,no way in hell he is going to wrestle at Wrestlemania with a wig.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Great to see 'Taker to return, genuine surprise moment for me. Didn't expect to see him until after the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

ThePhenomRises said:


> If that's the case, how will he perform? :sad: As for Smackdown, how so? I think the WWE will have at least a FEW matches in mind for him before WM, you think they'll take place on Raw?


Thats what I was talking about in my 1st post on page 36. 

IF he does wrestle at WM 28.. still I dont think he will be doing too many matches apart from a few tag team matches prior to WM. And maybe show up at smackdown surprisingly to cut a promo or two. Simply because Raw is the main show and Taker is no longer a regular superstar from the roster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ThePhenomRises said:


> If that's the case, how will he perform? :sad: As for Smackdown, how so? *I think the WWE will have at least a FEW matches in mind for him before* WM, you think they'll take place on Raw?


I don't know about him having any matches before WM. I don't think they can risk having Taker in matches before WM unless they are complete squashes.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Thats what I was talking about in my 1st post on page 36.
> 
> IF he does wrestle at WM 28.. still I dont think he will be doing too many matches apart from a few tag team matches prior to WM. And maybe show up at smackdown surprisingly to cut a promo or two. Simply because Raw is the main show and Taker is no longer a regular superstar from the roster.


OK... But in that case, why have him return now at all? If they don't want him back for this Mania, they wouldn't actually bring him back and make him look at the WM 28 sign... Although, there is the possibility as someone said, of someone like Cena taking him out and Taker returning for WM 29 to take revenge...




A-C-P said:


> I don't know about him having any matches before WM. I don't think they can risk having Taker in matches before WM unless they are complete squashes.


3 months left till Mania... How can they just let that much time pass with promos alone? Of course, they won't have him compete in big or grueling matches. Still, it makes sense for whatever matches he MAY have to be on Raw...

But even if it is a squash or tag team match, he can't compete with a wig...


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker won't be on Smackdown; he'll be saved for Raw. If that wasn't a wig then Taker has the fastest growing hair in America.
> 
> July:


Its probably just extensions, just like how Kane got them when he put his mask back on.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Undertaker vs Hornswoggle @WM28 with a Returning Eugene as Special Guest Ref and HHH vs 2 Broomsticks in Falls Count Anywhere Handicap Match!!!


----------



## TexTiger (Aug 18, 2008)

One thing I have wondered is if Taker was supposed to be at the RR in the Rumble match, and was supposed to be the target for Jericho's "end of the world" speech. For some reason, he wasn't cleared to go for the match, so they put Show in there at 30 instead.

I still think it's possible that Jericho could go after The Streak, even though he attacked Punk. There's still 3 months til Mania, and a lot can happen, so I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Jericho/Punk is "set" yet.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

what are the chances that this match wont happen and its all a swerve?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> what are the chances that this match wont happen and its all a swerve?


the chances are pretty high.. IMO.




ThePhenomRises said:


> OK... But in that case, why have him return now at all? If they don't want him back for this Mania, they wouldn't actually bring him back and make him look at the WM 28 sign... Although, there is the possibility as someone said, of someone like Cena taking him out and Taker returning for WM 29 to take revenge...


Because they have to explain why there wont be any streak match this year and why Taker is not competing at WM 28. Reason being, no one is left worthy enough to challenge the streak.

Like I said, I am not calling it or predicting it or whatever, I dont want people telling "Eat crow!" if he does wrestle Triple H at wm28. Its just a guess and it seems possible.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

TexTiger said:


> One thing I have wondered is if Taker was supposed to be at the RR in the Rumble match, and was supposed to be the target for Jericho's "end of the world" speech. For some reason, he wasn't cleared to go for the match, so they put Show in there at 30 instead.
> 
> I still think it's possible that Jericho could go after The Streak, even though he attacked Punk. There's still 3 months til Mania, and a lot can happen, so I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Jericho/Punk is "set" yet.


I think you could be right, I dont see why Jericho would say 'End of the world as you know it' if there wasn't something in it.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> No one.. wasnt that obvious?.. Do you need Meltzer telling you he was wearing a wig or not?
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I still don't see it as a wig. Hair extension, maybe but wig? I don't know.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TexTiger said:


> One thing I have wondered is if Taker was supposed to be at the RR in the Rumble match, and was supposed to be the target for Jericho's "end of the world" speech. For some reason, he wasn't cleared to go for the match, so they put Show in there at 30 instead.
> 
> I still think it's possible that Jericho could go after The Streak, even though he attacked Punk. There's still 3 months til Mania, and a lot can happen, so I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Jericho/Punk is "set" yet.


i agree 100%. things can always change. This can be a big swerve this whole taker vs hhh thing. and we all shouldnt jump to conclusion just yet. maybe jerichos attack on punk was just him letting punk know im in the chamber and im coming for the belt


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

what i would like is this: HHH agrees to the match; but as COO of the company he is going to put obstacles in Undertaker's way, it would be cool if undertaker had to fight two matches on the night of wrestlemania a handicap match and then HHH... this would set up the heel HHH and obviously undertaker would still win both but this would at least make the story dramatic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It was great hearing the gong go off but my moment was ruined because the YouTube series I followed didn't have the final part, so I searched again and was spoiled with a bunch of "Undertaker returns" videos that took away the excitement. Still great to have the Dead Man back, although I would have liked American Bad Ass more.


----------



## youssefahmedaly (Feb 21, 2011)

Why would WWE have him wear a wig and have him humiliated over the internet due to wearing a wig when he could have just returned with short hair or even bald and people would have still accepted him the same way they accepted him when he turned into the American Badass, when he shaved his hair as Big Evil and when he returned as the Deadman in 2004 with short hair that was slightly longer than his Big Evil short hair?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

TexTiger said:


> One thing I have wondered is if Taker was supposed to be at the RR in the Rumble match, and was supposed to be the target for Jericho's "end of the world" speech. For some reason, he wasn't cleared to go for the match, so they put Show in there at 30 instead.
> 
> I still think it's possible that Jericho could go after The Streak, even though he attacked Punk. There's still 3 months til Mania, and a lot can happen, so I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Jericho/Punk is "set" yet.



Jesus Chrst why are some of you still latching on for a Jericho/Taker match...its Jericho/Punk,let it go...


----------



## youssefahmedaly (Feb 21, 2011)

Check this pic out, it was taken back in 2009 (3 years ago), yeah his hair was longer but it looks curly and a bit like it did last night except that its longer, I'm 50/50 on this wig thing.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

undertaker should wear a mask with a better looking wig at wrestlemania


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

*What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Other than Trips career on the line. I enjoyed last year's match, but it wasn't really much of a "wrestling" match. It was more just a series of high-impact finishers with long rests between them. I'd like to see an actual wrestling match, but I don't know if these two are up to it at this stage of the game. I do not want to see another no-holds-barred, no countout match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

If they had have wrested last year it would have made no sense. First of all, it was a NO DQ match and most importantly, Shawn Michaels tried to beat Taker by wrestling him and failed twice. Why would HHH, a guy renowned for his ruthlessness and intelligence, try and do something his best friend tried and flunked at twice? From the second the match started they just started throwing bombs which fit the story they were trying to tell. I'm with you on upping the stakes though. Something's got to be added to increase the drama this time.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

The streak must end. I don't care how it happens, but happen it must.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

1. HBK = special guest referee
2. HBK screws Taker
3. Streak ends

Unless that happens I have no interest in the match.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I really hope they work Kane into the storyline. Masked Kane vs Undertaker in a battle for Hell. Maybe repackage Ryder as a grim reaper esque character. Grim Ryder. Black hoodie attire , black hair the works. Could take up the "higher power" idea that Vince used. I thought that was marvelous. But triple H, eh. One of them buries people in fantasy, the other in real life. He needs to retire.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



Gaius_Baltar said:


> The streak must end. I don't care how it happens, but happen it must.


Having Triple H do it would just add to the list of things Trips has done that would kind of irk me... He's done a lot, won a ton, beaten everyone whatever... 

If someone ends it, it should not be HHH... If it's going to be HHH vs Taker, just let Taker win and retire.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I know it will never happen but a Taker/HHH/HBK match is just a perfect way to end this story. They can do the story that Taker wants a challenge from both of them because they're obviously not good enough to beat him, then HBK agrees to come back for one night.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

They can start with begging Shawn Michaels to be involved and make this feud interesting.


----------



## Eddie Night (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



RKeithO said:


> 1. HBK = special guest referee
> 2. HBK screws Taker
> 3. Streak ends
> 
> Unless that happens I have no interest in the match.



So, in that case, if the match was build in a manner where HBK was the guest ref, and the idea of him fucking over taker was developed within the storyline, would u still buy the match for the possibility that HBK and HHH might collectively end the streak?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Jesus Chrst why are some of you still latching on for a Jericho/Taker match...its Jericho/Punk,let it go...


never say never. were 9 weeks away from wm 28 things can always change.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

The only way to one-up last year is a No Holds Barred match with buckets of blood and Triple H's career on the line against Undertaker's Streak. Otherwise, it's simply a sequel. And it fits symmetrically with the HBK/Undertaker Wrestlemania matches, with the Streak vs. Career bout being in the offing the year after each guy nearly finished off the Streak. 

Personally, I don't want it, but they've written themselves into a corner. On the other hand, it seems rather clear that Triple H probably wants to retire from wrestling. Based on his last couple of matches, he doesn't seem to have much passion or love for it anymore (don't get me wrong, his performances were okay, but nevertheless indicative of a man seeing the twilight phase of his in-ring run turn ever-darker) and would probably be happier backstage and interacting on a mic on occasion as a special ingredient for noteworthy occurrences.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Throw The Rock and John Cena in and make it a fatal four way? Bring back Shawn Michaels and Steve Austin and make it a 6 man Hell in a Cell? Seriously though there isn't really anything they can do to make me interested in seeing them wrestle one on one again, I've just seen it too many times to be excited about it


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Not much you can do with something that's been done so much. Its like dressing up shit


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Well its obvious this will be the last go round for H so maybe a career threatening buried alive match or something, shit iunno. I enjoyed watching the two old guys hook it up last year and while I don't want Taker/H III maybe if the proper dressing came with it to make it more special than the other two No DQ matches I'd be more excited.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Hbk as special referee, plus streak vs. Career.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



EuropaEndlos said:


> Having Triple H do it would just add to the list of things Trips has done that would kind of irk me... He's done a lot, won a ton, beaten everyone whatever...
> 
> If someone ends it, it should not be HHH... If it's going to be HHH vs Taker, just let Taker win and retire.


No. There are lots of guys Trips never beat.


----------



## mr bigglesworth (Sep 16, 2011)

God please no taker vs HHH 3. It was a terrible match last year. If I want to watch a load of finishers and lying around I'll lie in bed typing 'wrestling finishers' into youtube.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The Undertaker won't be on Smackdown; he'll be saved for Raw. If that wasn't a wig then Taker has the fastest growing hair in America.
> 
> July:


I'm still skeptical to whether or not that picture was real or fake.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

lol its cheesy but what if michaels tries to screw undertaker and his hand cant hit the mat at three like he does a quick count but then they both look at his hand and its frozen above the ring... i'd laugh


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

To be honest I don't want to see the match.

Although I didn't want to see it last year but then Triple H and Taker proved me wrong by putting on a hell of a show. 

But that's done and dusted, there's still an incentive for Taker to return and challenge Triple H again as he claims he killed the streak because he forced Taker to not ever compete again (or so it seems). But I honestly don't think that incentive alone is enough to push this storyline forward.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Hell 
In
A
Cell!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Vince screwing Bret is what created the heartless character Mr McMahon, right? I think HHH should enforce his power to screw the hell out of Taker, and mark the beginning of a ruthless HHH heel boss like character.

Let's face it, Trips ain't going anywhere, and Taker is on his last leg, unless he truly wants to put over Cena, next year.


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Have Steph naked at ringside. Problem solved.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Yawn, i didn't give a fuck about Taker/HHH II so i most certainly don't give a fuck about Taker/HHH III. If Taker was so adamant about wrestling this year instead of waiting until next year to face Cena in possibly his last match then i think the roles should have been reversed in the two main raw matches. Jericho/Taker and Punk/HHH seemed more logical to me before Raw because of Jericho's new "end of the world" gimmick and HHH's envolvement with Laurinaitis. Ce'st la vie i guess.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Hell in a Cell is really the only thing they can do. It's also to the only logical way to follow up on the narrative of the first match (HHH almost killing Taker). Like Shawn as special guest ref does nothing to advance their story; not to mention the fact that guest ref matches almost always suck due to the focus being on what the ref will do and not the match itself. No, the only logical thing to do when you had one guy stretchered out is to up the ante by having it in the "deadliest structure" in the WWE. It would also go a long way to showing how HIAC, when used as not a throw-away gimmick PPV but a legit storytelling device, can be completely awesome.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

HHH doesn't have to face Undertaker himself. He can quite easily abuse his COO powers and set it up for someone else to face him and work it so whoever it is beats him at WM. I think that's the way they are going to go with this.

HHH + corporate friends vs Taker.

Only thing is I don't know who would be teaming up with HHH. There aren't too many guys who are at that sort of level where they could be seen as a legitmate challenge to Taker. Even with HHH abusing his powers.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Why the fuck do people care so much about Undertakers hair? lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

have someone else face Taker besides HHH and HBK


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

By not turning the match into a finishers fest.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

As someone mentioned HIAC would be the best stipulation match to have and I would love to see it. I mean Triple H and The Undertaker must be the two greatest superstar performers in the Cell and have the most apperances between them. Give them some freedom with the blood and have a great match/end to the feud.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Well if you guys remember the segment between taker,hbk,and HHH on the last raw before wm last year 

Undertaker said "If i ever felt that someone should put me down I want that person to be you (HHH) thats the respect I have for you." 
My point of this is that if HHH does indeed end the streak its because Taker wanted HHH to be the one to end the streak.So don't start crying and whining like little babies if hhh ends the streak


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Not much they can do that is realistic with the standards of todays WWE. For me the following:

*HBK as ref
*Hell in a call match - but a cell match with brutality and blood not this PG crap.
*Chairs, Tables, Sledgehammers - the lot.
*Some actual wrestling along with some big spots.
*A climactic finish.

I wouldn't mind the streak ending to put someone over but definitely not HHH.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

:lmao You people honestly think just because you don't want HHH to end taker's streak that wwe is going to listen to you guys :lmao 

If HHH ends the streak i can assure you its because Taker wanted him to end it. I said it on the Undertaker return forum that last year during the HHH/HBK/Taker segment on the last raw before WM that 
Undertaker told HHH " If i ever felt that someone should put me down I'd want that person to be you thats the respect i have for you'


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Hiac is the only thing. I hated hbk taker 2 and hhh taker 2 and unless it is hiac am set to hate hhh taker 3.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

i love triple h and went crazy when taker came out but come on takers career is about over he saves up all year to perform at wm for what to face hhh a third time after facing shawb michaels twice i mean cmon im sorry career vs streak isnt big enough triple h wrestled like 3x time in the last year. and anyway the streak is the last thing sacred in kayfabe this man deserves to retire at 20-0 the end to be honest taker should have waited to next year and faced cena or this year should have been y2j


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

NOT have individual 30 min entrances
NOT have cliched big spot 35 minute match
NOT do anything to ruin the rest of the card like they did last year (i.e. bumping bryan/sheamus, corre vs shows team going less than 2 minutes)


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

1TheRockHHH said:


> Well if you guys remember the segment between taker,hbk,and HHH on the last raw before wm last year
> 
> Undertaker said "If i ever felt that someone should put me down I want that person to be you (HHH) thats the respect I have for you."
> My point of this is that if HHH does indeed end the streak its because Taker wanted HHH to be the one to end the streak.So don't start crying and whining like little babies if hhh ends the streak


Then Taker would be stupid, because it would do nothing for HHH if he breaks the streak.


----------



## b5586203 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

end it quick


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Shawn Michaels will be special referee for the match, which will be in Hell In A Cell, and the former D-X partners will try every trick in the book to end Undertaker's streak.

It will fail, and Taker will end his career 20-0 at Wrestlemania.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

1.Shawn michael vs HHH vs The Undertaker
2.Shawn Michael screw Undertaker,end the streak
3.HHH lost and then retire forever.

that will be interesting.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

There would be no reason to make HHH end the streak. He wouldn't benefit from it as his own career is almost over.

If he wants to end the streak and bow out then it needs to be one of the younger guys coming through. Someone like Barrett. It would propel them into being a star and let's face it right now WWE needs stars.

Personally I think the streak needs to remain in tact. Without it Taker loses the aurora he has and will seem instantly old. The minute it is gone Takers career is over. And why do people have to leave on a loss? People deserve better when they have put so much into the company.

I would love to see Taker and Kane bow out together. Go on one more rampage as the brothers of destruction. Just randomly getting in peoples matches and causing havok. And the only way to take them down is if the whole roster unites and burries them. Having him lose to HHH would just be a slap in the face to everyone he has beaten.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

HHH heel turn.


----------



## truethat23 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I really don't want to see Triple H vs The Undertaker again.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Have it be HHH as COO vs. Taker like McMahon was vs. Austin. HHH backs 1 guy, say Drew or Swagger or Morrison, has Taker face the other two first, he barely pulls out the win, the last guy either wins clean(cause Taker's tired) or HHH screws him. Elevates young, talented guy, establishes HHH as new authority figure to be fucked with.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Not have it happen in the first place. They've already had it happen twice, and I didn't find either that good of a match, especially last year. But I guess having it again is more important then having them feud with the younger guys.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

1.) Hell In A Cell
2.)HBK Guest Ref
3.)Streak vs Career

Didn't want to see this last year,dont want to see it this year.If they add those three stips to the match then I will be intrested.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



Gaius_Baltar said:


> The streak must end. I don't care how it happens, but happen it must.


insightful post 

care to give us your opinion as to why you think it should die, rather than just say "LOLOLOL THIS SHIT NEEDS TO DIE"


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

HHH is not going to end the streak. Calm the fuck down! 

HHH has numerous times said, taker is the "Greatest superstar of all time." IN off-the record 2003, HHH said when he had problems backstage with the guys because he had just married stephanie, taker is the one who always stood up for him.

The tap-out at WM 27 shows how much he respects undertaker. At this point, i am convinced that HHH wont do it even if taker himself wanted him to end the streak.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Silly for Taker to come back and face HHH again. He should've laid low and waited to have his final match with Cena next year.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

That is if cena is indeed turning heel.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Triple H and John Laurinaitis as heels versus Undertaker and Vince McMahon as faces with Shawn Michaels as the referee. (Not a tag team match)


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Verdict123 said:


> That is if cena is indeed turning heel.


Which at this point seems unlikely but unless they can bring in Brock Lesnar next year heel or not I think Cena/Undertaker happens.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I'm sorry to say, but I'm afraid Hell in a Cell isn't particularly practical in a football stadium, especially an outdoor one where they'll have those steel supporters for the necessary "roof" in case a storm hits.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Which at this point seems unlikely but unless they can bring in Brock Lesnar next year heel or not I think Cena/Undertaker happens.


I dont think Brock would be willing to lose against Taker though. If he is returning for one match, he would want to win.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



Peapod said:


> Not much they can do that is realistic with the standards of todays WWE. For me the following:
> 
> *HBK as ref
> *Hell in a call match - but a cell match with brutality and blood not this PG crap.
> ...


This right here is the way to go. I can't see how they would do this any other way.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

To not have the match at all.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

make the match quicker?


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

HHH to end the streak in a buried alive match.....How Ironic


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

HHH will either face him himself or pick someone to face him and then try to cheat Taker. By having interference etc.

Maybe have HBK as ref and make it seem like HHH thinks HBK will help him but HBK is torn and is inbetween the two because of the respect he has for Taker. We then have a heel HHH trying to get rid of Taker so he can be the last one standing. This fails though and Taker gies 20-0. HHH comes out the next night and apologises, announces his retirement. 

THEN.. 

WM29 Cena turns full heel by ending the streak with help from HHH to usher in the new era.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Someone dies

And if not dies..retires


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

finishers from start to finish. 

After the 30 minute mark, they use and kick out of everyone elses' finishers.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I wouldn't mind seeing them do Last Man Standing. Triple H always performs well in that match.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



English Dragon said:


> HHH will either face him himself or pick someone to face him and then try to cheat Taker. By having interference etc.
> 
> Maybe have HBK as ref and make it seem like HHH thinks HBK will help him but HBK is torn and is inbetween the two because of the respect he has for Taker. We then have a heel HHH trying to get rid of Taker so he can be the last one standing. This fails though and Taker gies 20-0. HHH comes out the next night and apologises, announces his retirement.
> 
> ...


Remember how obsessed HBK was about ending the streak? I can see him going all out trying to screw Taker.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



Striketeam said:


> Remember how obsessed HBK was about ending the streak? I can see him going all out trying to screw Taker.


Yeah but that was for HIM. I feel they'd make it either like I said or have it like HBK doesnt want HHH to do what he couldn't and have that play out in the match.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Here's how the match should go! Triple H enters first holding a sledgehammer. When Undertaker enters he gets his by the sledgehammer and then a pedigree. Referee gets a two count before the stadium goes black. When the lights go back on Undertaker is standing with Paul Bearer holding the urn, Triple H is also standing. Hunter yells fuck this and leaves.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

So what most of you guys are saying is that you would actually enjoy a program for wrestlemania between 
taker/barrett? taker/miz? taker/cody rhodes? taker/brodus clay? taker/McIntirye? Get the Fuck Out Of Here!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Verdict123 said:


> I dont think Brock would be willing to lose against Taker though. If he is returning for one match, he would want to win.


this is off topic, but your signature is very off putting. It's like a midget Jericho hybrid thing creature.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

1TheRockHHH said:


> So what most of you guys are saying is that you would actually enjoy a program for wrestlemania between
> taker/barrett? taker/miz? taker/cody rhodes? taker/brodus clay? taker/McIntirye? Get the Fuck Out Of Here!


No we're just tired of HHH/Taker. Is it that hard to figure it out?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

HBK would probably screw over HHH if he was the special guest referee over The Undertaker. It would kill him to know that HHH could do what he couldn't.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Career vs. Streak?
> 
> YES! Hopefully we get another badass video package featuring Placebo's "Running Up The Hill"! Such an amazing promo! Just with, ya know, Haitch instead of Michaels.


Thank you for that. Best video package WWE has ever done IMO.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I don't get it.

Do people in here really want to see ANOTHER Undertaker versus Hunter Hearst Helmsley-match at WrestleMania? If it happens, then it would be Hunter Hearst Helmsley's THIRD try. Both Kane, Shawn Michaels and Hunter Hearst Helmsley have had TWO tries each. Enough is enough. Let somebody else get a try.

I don't want Sheamus, Rocky Maivia, John Cena or anyone of those huge names to have a try. I don't know who I would like to see, but for sure noone of those mentiones. I mean, then it would be the same over and over again. It will be just like Sheamus almost winning a battle royal being the last-but-one man in the ring. Then he competes in another battle royal, The Royal Rumble, and winning it. He has won too much. He also won King of the Ring. Enough is enough. It is time for a change. That is all I am saying.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



thaang said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Do people in here really want to see ANOTHER Undertaker versus Hunter Hearst Helmsley-match at WrestleMania? If it happens, then it would be Hunter Hearst Helmsley's THIRD try. Both Kane, Shawn Michaels and Hunter Hearst Helmsley have had TWO tries each. Enough is enough. Let somebody else get a try.


Actually, nobody wants to see the match ever again. But since it's inevitable the match would happen again, people are trying to find ways to enjoy a match undeserving of happening three times at Wrestlemania.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Probably asked before, but what are they gonna do about Undertakers hair? If he wrestles at WM in 2 months, he'll have to take his hat off,and can't wrestle with a wig(unless he wears a mask like kane is)

Though at least takers wig is somewhat better than imposter kanes wig.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I marked liked a bitch. Didn't expect that at all. Well done to WWE for actually shocking me!


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

So in WWE's mind, Taker vs HHH feud is as big and every inch as good as Stone Cold vs The Rock it deserves to be done three times at Wrestlemania....oh dear, I wonder what kind of credibility The Streak gain by defeating someone who slept his way to the top three times at Wrestlemania? Is that like winning the Royal Rumble thrice? Is that like defeating Austin & Rock at the same night?

Mankind vs Taker never even made it to WM despite their massive history with each other. I cannot even recall 5 legendary moments Taker & HHH had together and it's going to have its third spot at Wrestlemania....tsk, tsk, tsk. 

Going 20-0 by defeating 17 men and only 17 men, 5 of those are unworthy. Very credible indeed.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



The Pied Piper said:


> Actually, nobody wants to see the match ever again. But since it's inevitable the match would happen again, people are trying to find ways to enjoy a match undeserving of happening three times at Wrestlemania.


This.


----------



## dante1st (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



Gaius_Baltar said:


> The streak must end. I don't care how it happens, but happen it must.


Why waste the rub on someone who doesn't need it. If the streak is going to end, it makes zero sense to have it end to Triple H, it should be to someone who could use that to propel his career. Wade Barrett.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Taker is back and it's going to be awesome. His match (which will be against HHH) will be awesome and Taker will win. Now just take in the road to wrestlemania, enjoy, and quit bitchin.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Finally got to watch RAW tonight, marked the shit out, I almost crapped my pants when I heard that gong!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Taker looked Diminished on Raw, like he lost alot of weight.

But picking sides on this wig stuff, yeah its deff a wig. It looked like someone threw that on him 2 hours before and called it a day.

Fucking wish Biker Taker would have returned.


----------



## Thedoc9 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Totally agree - the first HHH/Undertaker WM match was actually better than last year's. 

If you want to make this one better, you need a better story than "HHH tries AGAIN" (just like his buddy did, further showing the lack of ideas). 

Why not go old school, since you're already doing so with Kane (the flaming pit that almost swalowed Zach Ryder)? Have Undertaker claim to finally have his "ace in the hole"' and mislead the audience to think it's Paul Bearer.... But in fact, taker has "turned" Steph to the Dark Side, and she will be in Taker's corner, dressed in black fetish wear, holding the glowing urn during the match...

That'd be comic book corny, but it could be fun...

Doc


----------



## Vidz (Jan 30, 2012)

*Reasons for HHH-Taker 2?*

Storyline wise right now, after witnessing The Undertaker's return it honestly makes no sense for the rematch to occur. Back in 2010 they at least incorporated HBK initiating the rematch by first asking and then costing Undertaker the World Heavyweight Championship at Elimination Chamber. They made it make sense for a rematch to happen and by allowing The Undertaker to have Michaels put his career on the line for the rematch.

But now look at how it appears to be coming about with Undertaker and Hunter. Rather than it be HHH asking for a rematch they've had Taker try and initiate a rematch. Now what sense does this honestly make? Undertaker has already defeated him once, and since then HHH hasn't exactly spoken about it like HBK would etc. I feel they've really dropped the ball on how it was done, and how will they honestly put in HHH putting his career on the line with they way they've set it up? What, Taker comes in pretty much initiating a WM match but then follows up with "Oh yeah, but you've gotta put your career on the line."

I just can't get into it, the haven't set up the match correctly in my opinion and simply messed it up thus far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Reasons for HHH-Taker 2?*

I guess we'll find out sooner than later. It's a nice change. Didn't really want Triple H begging for a rematch like Shawn did.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Reasons for HHH-Taker 2?*

You mean Taker-Triple H 3.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Something that will work is ego on a pole match, hoping it's a swerve.


----------



## Vidz (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Reasons for HHH-Taker 2?*



Camille Léone said:


> You mean Taker-Triple H 3.


Going by consecutive years, can't say I actually remember them ever mentioning their Mania 17 match, but can't say my memory is the greatest from their feud last year.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



thaang said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Do people in here really want to see ANOTHER Undertaker versus Hunter Hearst Helmsley-match at WrestleMania? If it happens, then it would be Hunter Hearst Helmsley's THIRD try. Both Kane, Shawn Michaels and Hunter Hearst Helmsley have had TWO tries each. Enough is enough. Let somebody else get a try.
> 
> I don't want Sheamus, Rocky Maivia, John Cena or anyone of those huge names to have a try. I don't know who I would like to see, but for sure noone of those mentiones. I mean, then it would be the same over and over again. It will be just like Sheamus almost winning a battle royal being the last-but-one man in the ring. Then he competes in another battle royal, The Royal Rumble, and winning it. He has won too much. He also won King of the Ring. *Enough is enough. It is time for a change.* That is all I am saying.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8HnGLHDdXg&feature=related



This guy would give taker a good mania match RIP.

But if hhh is the opponent i would like to see a buried alive match. It would be fitting if taker losses plus the loz to be had with this board reaction to it.:talk:hhh2:buriedburied


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

How about making it a Last Man Standing match. This can play off how Triple H implied a few weeks ago that he took Taker to the point where he couldnt get back up. This time though, they need to do more than just finishers and big spots. They need to really go all out. Fight all over the arena, use more weapons. Let Triple H bleed. 

Shawn Michaels can be Special Guest ref. For the end, both H and Taker are laid out. Ref starts the count. (note: before the match, and during build up, they make note that a double count out would result in the streak being broken, thus giving a bigger threat for Taker). Triple H and Taker both try to beat the count before Triple H falls at 9. Undertaker makes it to his feet right at 10 and is declared the winner.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



MarkyMark88 said:


> Shawn Michaels can be Special Guest ref. For the end, both H and Taker are laid out. Ref starts the count. (note: before the match, and during build up, they make note that a double count out would result in the streak being broken, thus giving a bigger threat for Taker). Triple H and Taker both try to beat the count before Triple H falls at 9. Undertaker makes it to his feet right at 10 and is declared the winner.


If we go by the history of matches with special referee (especially Shawn Michaels) it always turned out to be a bad decision cause the matches were remembered for "Shawn screwing this guy" instead of the classic quality of the match itself, just look at Undertaker vs Bret Hart at Summerslam 1997 & The Rock vs Triple H at Judgment Day 2000. So any special ref in any kind of match it's a no no.

I think if this lanky feud wants to be done three times at Wrestlemania, no matter what and how both Taker & HHH have to receive 5 star rating from Metlzer. It's painfully obvious this is WWE's move (and I think HHH's move also) to either emulate/copy or even top Taker/HBK WM saga and Rock/Austin WM trilogy, as such this feud will be compared to the other two in the future. So that they can actually safe their face from being viewed as the 'lesser feud', they HAVE to put on a 5 star performance so they actually have something to brag about.

I also wonder whether or not some people will consider Taker vs HHH as both men's greatest feuds in their career. After all, it is the only feud in both men's career to be done three times at Wrestlemania.


----------



## BTEILNLAE (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

remember when taker told triple h that "when it's time for me to go, i'll be the one to come/tell you" something like that...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

I think the way they will try is that Taker will try to make HHH pissed. At the end of the promo HHH patted him on the back in a sorta"Not now" kinda way. And the whole promo up to that was HHH not letting personal things get in the way of him being GM. And a HHH/Taker match wouldn't exactly be him not letting things get in the way.


----------



## Vidz (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



The Pied Piper said:


> If we go by the history of matches with special referee (especially Shawn Michaels) it always turned out to be a bad decision cause the matches were remembered for "Shawn screwing this guy" instead of the classic quality of the match itself, just look at Undertaker vs Bret Hart at Summerslam 1997 & The Rock vs Triple H at Judgment Day 2000. So any special ref in any kind of match it's a no no.


I do quite enjoy the fact that in the match that he reffed with HHH in it, HHH won and the one he reffed with Taker in it, Taker lost.



The Pied Piper said:


> I also wonder whether or not some people will consider Taker vs HHH as both men's greatest feuds in their career. After all, it is the only feud in both men's career to be done three times at Wrestlemania.


I really don't think so, none of the feuds have lasted long enough, their Wrestlemania 17 match only had a month of building and after Mania it was BoD vs. The Power Trip. 

Their XXVII match also only had a month of build up between them.

This Mania match has the most buildup, with still only two months, their feuds have never really lasted long enough to be put up as their best. Although the matches themselves are some top quality matches.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Just throw this bitch in it and it's interesting for me.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

It wouldn't make sense for Career vs Streak I dont think, since undertaker challenged triple h. Maybe triple h will say if he can't be him this time he will call it quits.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

how about HHH vs Undertaker for wife swapping match

Winners sleeps with losers wife next week on raw.

I May Sound Sarcastic,but it will be Entertaining.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

its an undertaker match so it's going to be interesting/good. i wouldn't mind them adding career vs streak so hhh can retire tho.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

dxbender said:


> Probably asked before, but what are they gonna do about Undertakers hair? If he wrestles at WM in 2 months, he'll have to take his hat off,and can't wrestle with a wig(unless he wears a mask like kane is)
> 
> Though at least takers wig is somewhat better than imposter kanes wig.




Maybe they will change his name to "Underfakehair?"


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Isnt HBK part of the fan axxess??? Could be coincidence but i imagine they will make him special guest referee.

HHH puts his career on the line as HBK did and the feud will be booked around the idea HBK will screw over Taker to end the streak and keep HHH in the game. Pun intended.

Ultimately HBK will call it straight down the middle and HHH will retire from in ring action and focus on his management career.

Other than that. An iron man match would be cool, but for Taker to be pinned and effectively lose a fall at Mania would spoil the streak so i think a flat out wrestling match is gonna be the most likely. This is the problem with having gimmick ppvs. How awesome would HHH vs Taker HIAC at Mania have been. Both guys being the master of the cell, and a great send off for one of them. But because of the HIAC PPV it wouldnt happen unless they dropped HIAC ppv for this years ppv schedule.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Two options: 
-Taker wins and retains the streak. Neither of them benefits from this. It's to be expected.
-HHH wins and breaks the streak. This would majorly boost him. But does he really need that at this point in his career? No.

And thus the match would be pointless.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

Mordecai to get involved and show Undertaker it's better on the light side....:no:


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

How about they just put on an incredible match that helps sell the PPV? Yeah..I think thats what they're going for.

Anyone else against Taker on that roster and you know 100% that Taker walks out unbeaten, with Trips you are not sure.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

kilon said:


> Two options:
> -Taker wins and retains the streak. Neither of them benefits from this. It's to be expected.
> *-HHH wins and breaks the streak. This would majorly boost him. But does he really need that at this point in his career?* No.
> 
> And thus the match would be pointless.


Yes if he is going mega corporate heel but he wont do it. He just respects taker too much.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Maybe they will change his name to "Underfakehair?"







I tried to rep you again but couldn't. Almost spat my drink all over the screen. Bravo sir, bravo.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

kilon said:


> Two options:
> -*Taker wins and retains the streak. Neither of them benefits from this. It's to be expected.*
> -HHH wins and breaks the streak. This would majorly boost him. But does he really need that at this point in his career? No.
> 
> And thus the match would be pointless.


No benefit credibility-wise by beating HHH again, maybe. But it keeps the Streak alive for another year = $$$ for WM 29.


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

HBK15 said:


> Finally got to watch RAW tonight, marked the shit out, I almost crapped my pants when I heard that gong!


Too bad it's a BELL and NOT a gong... :side:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Taker would have to seek out Triple H on his return, considering the way he left at the last Wrestlemania. However, I think the entire segment about Johnny Ace’s performance review was so Triple H could state (several times) that GMs and COOs etc cannot allow personal issues to interfere in their jobs.

Thus, this is how they avoid booking Taker v HHH once again, with another opponent chosen for Taker by Triple H himself. But who would Trips choose, and who _could _he choose to get Taker interested…

Cue HBK’s music…

(Oh, and the streak ends.)


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't see HBK coming back. In my opinion Undertaker will attack Triple H every week until The Game accepts Taker's challenge. Only this time the game changes at Wrestlemania when Triple H, against all the odds, gets the three count. Third time lucky.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

The outrage from haters on this forum is commical. Why is anyone surprised that we're getting Taker/HHH again this year? Hunter confirmed it the night after the last Mania.

Undertaker is an old man, for him to have a different opponent he would have to come back in plenty of time and start a brand new feud with one of the younger people you people keep naming (Barrett, Rhodes etc). It just isn't happening. He hasn't got much left to give, so he's using his last few matches to tell an intreguing story that has spanned back since his first match with Michaels.

It's 2 of the greatest from the best area of wrestling going head-to-head in a feud that is a rare example of storytelling in today's WWE. Just sit back and enjoy it instead of crying that Wade fucking Barrett isn't ending the streak.

Some of the ideas I've read on here have been awful. I'm a fan of Wade, but if my interest in him going against Taker would be 0. And the same goes for the casuals. Taker/HHH is a big name match that helps sell a PPV that looks to have an outstanding card with Rock/Cena, MITB and Jericho/Punk.

And even if all of these matches get 5 stars and Mania turns out to be the best ever, we will still get 500 threads about someone getting buried because they lost, 500 threads saying this match sucked, and 500 threads claiming they would have booked it better.

This forum is become a very annoying place for me to read while I'm supposed to be working.

(No, the irony of my moaning about people moaning isn't lost on me.)

HHH vs Undertaker will be a great addition to Mania. They've given it plenty of time to have a proper build, and I for one look forward to just watching it play out rather than trying to second-guess everything and propose alternate feuds/endings that would suck massive wang.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> The outrage from haters on this forum is commical. Why is anyone surprised that we're getting Taker/HHH again this year? Hunter confirmed it the night after the last Mania.
> 
> Undertaker is an old man, for him to have a different opponent he would have to come back in plenty of time and start a brand new feud with one of the younger people you people keep naming (Barrett, Rhodes etc). It just isn't happening. He hasn't got much left to give, so he's using his last few matches to tell an intreguing story that has spanned back since his first match with Michaels.
> 
> ...


There's no point of a third match between these two. Jericho/Taker would be much better.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

At least give it a proper buildup this time, instead of a series of staring contests like last year. That was horrid.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope HHH refuses and he tells him that he signed a superstar to face him at wm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> I hope HHH refuses and he tells him that he signed a superstar to face him at wm


that be awesome


----------



## kyemoloney-browne (Dec 14, 2011)

Anark said:


> Taker would have to seek out Triple H on his return, considering the way he left at the last Wrestlemania. However, I think the entire segment about Johnny Ace’s performance review was so Triple H could state (several times) that GMs and COOs etc cannot allow personal issues to interfere in their jobs.
> 
> Thus, this is how they avoid booking Taker v HHH once again, with another opponent chosen for Taker by Triple H himself. But who would Trips choose, and who _could _he choose to get Taker interested…
> 
> ...


what about kevin nash? triple h getting more revenge


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Nitromalta said:


> I hope HHH refuses and he tells him that he signed a superstar to face him at wm


Ha ha ha! Enter Ryback. 

The amount of bitching THAT would cause, I now almost want it to happen.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Taker isn't facing hunter at mania.

That was just there way of getting the whole "i'll be here when you get back" thing outta the way.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> There's no point of a third match between these two. Jericho/Taker would be much better.


I'm reserving judgement until after Mania. Personally I agree, but that doesn't mean I'm against the HHH match either. Like I said in my original post, I'm just going to sit back and watch the story they're telling play out before everyone shits all over it.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

since it'd be stupid to make a thread, is taker really wearing a wig? is it confirmed?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

For the whole thing not happen


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*

*Well, there's no way it WON'T happen, so...I would say, the lst thing to make it interesting would be an Buried Alive Match, of course Taker winning marking the 20:0 . After, on RAW the next night, in some way or Promo he can announce his retirement. That would be the best, IMO*


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Takers return was mad epic! So unexpected and shocking! I loved how he looked up at the Wrestlemania sign after trips had left, it was a look that basically meant it is the only thing he cares about now in wwe. Brilliant return, I just really hope the streak never ends!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



kinsey144 said:


> Have Steph naked at ringside. Problem solved.


Rep this man!






All joking aside, I understand the negativity surrounding this match completely. 'Why 3 times?', 'Needs to be someone else', 'Hated last year's match', etc. I get it. As I've said myself, I simply wanted someone else to be Taker's 20th Mania opponent because of the freshness factor. Personally, I loved both his and Hunter's past two Mania encounters.

That being said, and having since Monday night to think about it, I'm actually getting quite excited about Taker/HHH 3. Why?

Because I trust them. I have a ton of faith in Taker and Hunter's ability to pull off something different and still as exciting, or more so, than last year. So where could things go story-wise?

I definitely think we'll be seeing HBK brought in as the special guest ref. That alone creates all sorts of questions and mystery over what impact he may or may not have in the match finish. Having Shawn as an element of the match just adds to the growing list of things different from this match last year:

- HHH is now a WWE office guy, so what that means for the match remains to be seen
- This time it's Taker challenging HHH, presumably because Hunter managed to stay on his feet after WM 27 and he took Taker to the absolute limit more than anyone else he's faced at Mania

As for what kind of match they might have, I think we'll honestly just be seeing a straight-up wrestling match. Going with a No Holds Barred match last year sort of shot them both in the foot because they went to the extreme first instead of saving it for any rematch - like the formula for Taker/HBK 2 followed - but I understood why because it hid Taker's vulnerability since he was returning early from shoulder surgery and frankly, HHH had definite ring rust after a year off.

This time around, I don't see the need for a bunch of gimmicks and weapons, although I'm sure we'll see a chair or the announce table come into play.

Two concepts that some have brought up are interesting - the match either being a Hell in a Cell or Last Man Standing bout. I think HIAC poses a technical problem though, since WWE is sure to erect some kind of huge set in the middle of the stadium because it only has a partial roof. Perhaps it can be built INTO the set?

A Last Man Standing match is interesting because of the fact that Hunter WAS the 'last man standing' after their war last year. But in my opinion, one of the major incentives in going after the Streak is the need to PIN Taker at WrestleMania in the middle of the ring, so I see a LMS match as very unlikely.

Whatever happens, I've been converted. I'm interested to see where the story goes and what the end result will be.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened to the "What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?" thread, it just directed my post here, so that's why it may look confusing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What can Taker/Trips do at WM to make it interesting?*



kinsey144 said:


> Have Steph naked at ringside. Problem solved.


That would work, hell HHH could insert "The Broomstick" as his replacement to face Taker and it would still be interesting if this was added to the match.

"The broomstick" cou;ld even end "The Streak" and I still wouldn't care if this was part of the match.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/4102420/The-Undertake-rises-on-WWE-Raw.html


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker will be on RAW next week



> Several readers have sent in word that local advertisements in the Minneapolis area are promoting The Undertaker to appear on Raw on February 20th.
> 
> Additionally, during the Smackdown taping last night, a video package aired in front of the live crowd announcing that 'Taker will be appearing on Raw next week.


----------



## Trisharoxz (Jan 29, 2012)

YEEESSS!!! Oh brings me back to when i was younger and I saw him on tv.


----------



## SangreAzteca199 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's great


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

I would much rather see Undertaker return as Big Evil than see him doing the Dead Man gimmick while wearing a wig.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

When The Undertaker returned, I marked the fuck out like a little boy. I am glad that my Wrestling God is back and now it is time to see him kick ass again. I don't get why HHH said no to The Undertakers Challenge for Wrestlemania 28. Does HHH fear The Undertaker now? Does HHH regret talking shit on how he destroyed The Undertaker? What does The Undertaker have in store for The Game?


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

I can’t for the life of me think how they’re going to work the bald head into this.


----------



## youssefahmedaly (Feb 21, 2011)

Undertaker's next appearance is advertised to be on the 20th of February, I guess the wig is just there until his hair grows back. Yes he might have shaved bald but that was back in July 2011, by time WM comes he'll have hair as long as that when he returned to the deadman gimmick back in 2004.

Or maybe, he's still bald and it'll be part of the storyline.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Loved it - got me back into Raw [and the WWE], for that one night only.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

youssefahmedaly said:


> Undertaker's next appearance is advertised to be on the 20th of February, I guess the wig is just there until his hair grows back. Yes he might have shaved bald but that was back in July 2011, by time WM comes he'll have hair as long as that when he returned to the deadman gimmick back in 2004.
> 
> Or maybe, he's still bald and it'll be part of the storyline.


 Pay close attention to the hair around his ears, that's his real hair. It's close to the scalp. Even if his hair on top is longer, there's no way he got any kind of growth in six months from completely shaved. I have no idea how they're going to do this.

I imagine WWE retain certain rights over the appearance of their characters (a wrestler cannot simply go out and get a tattoo on their face etc). Perhaps, Taker is above this, but both parties really messed up here.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I cracked it guys. Without Paul Bearer and the urn, nobody has been able to end the streak as they don't know how to destroy his power source. Now it is revealed over the coming weeks that his wig is the chalice through which his otherworldly powers enter his immortal body.

Triple H to don the wig during their match and pedigree Undertaker for the win.


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

For a man of 46, 47 when this years Wrestlemania comes along. I thought he was alot older for some reason. 

Anyway he certaintly isn`t an OAP. He should be doing more shows throughtout the year rather than just when it comes to Wrestlemania.

I personally think the Undertaker is ruining Wrestlemania, i don`t want him to be main eventing Wrestlemania for ever? Or maybe he should?I don`t know, I`am confussed.

I think Cody Rhodes should defeat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania 31. In 2015.

All good things come to an end, and I`am sure the Undertaker would love to psss the torch to a young upcoming wrestler like Rhodes.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

So which is true? That they said on the Smackdown taping that he will be on the next Raw? Or that his next appearance is on 20th February in Minneapolis? I don't think the advertising in Minneapolis means that his VERY NEXT appearance is there...


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

ThePhenomRises said:


> So which is true? That they said on the Smackdown taping that he will be on the next Raw? Or that his next appearance is on 20th February in Minneapolis? I don't think the advertising in Minneapolis means that his VERY NEXT appearance is there...


Probably the first one, and they are using the latter one as 'local hype' just to get ticket sales up.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't know if this was posted...

*The Undertaker Wigs Out On RAW*



> - The Undertaker was reportedly wearing a wig on this past Monday’s RAW Supershow. As everyone knows by now, 'Taker returned to confront Triple H to end the show. We reported several months ago that 'Taker shaved his head and it hasn’t grown back all the way yet. You can click here to see photos of The Undertaker's wig from RAW. Judge for yourself.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I've figured out why Taker returned now. He's jealous that at 42 years old, Triple H has a better hairline than half the guys on the roster younger than him lol. As a man losing his hair, Taker was infuriated and just had to come out and do something about it. BOOM! Wrestlemania 28, HHH vs. Taker, hair vs. hair match.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> I've figured out why Taker returned now. He's jealous that at 42 years old, Triple H has a better hairline than half the guys on the roster younger than him lol. As a man losing his hair, Taker was infuriated and just had to come out and do something about it. BOOM! Wrestlemania 28, HHH vs. Taker, hair vs. hair match.


 Or hair vs. hairpiece match judging by his wig on Monday.


----------



## SyrusMX (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm from MN, Taker's being advertised.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Wagg said:


> Don't know if this was posted...
> 
> *The Undertaker Wigs Out On RAW*


Confirms what we already know. Have no clue how he will wrestle. Returning as Big Evil would have made more sense


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe it's a really good wig that won't fall off. Andre Agassi used to play tennis in a wig; he actually blames his 1990 French Open defeat on the fear of his wig falling off.


----------



## soria (Feb 3, 2012)

I think he had a wig


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Ironically, Takers son is wearing a wig on social media display pic.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

when Taker beats HHH again and if Cena officially turns heel should they do another year long setup of Cena vs Taker at mania. I know the year long thing with Rock and Cena has been up and down but seeing as thats one of the last mega matches available now i think it would work even better since Taker is actually a wwe employee.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

SoupMan Prime said:


> when Taker bets HHH again and if Cena officially turns heel should they do another year long setup of Cena vs Taker at mania.


I like this idea. On the Raw after WM28 Cena should destroy Undertaker. Then have Taker return at Royal Rumble 2013 or Survivor Series 2012.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Didn't expect him to come back till late-February. I marked. If he came back every year for the next 20, I would still always mark.


----------



## Bambii (Sep 26, 2011)

HHH VS Taker , last man standing. Have promos of hbk , making the audience think he will screw someone. HHH and Taker destroy each other. Taker has HHH beat. Then out of nowhere hbk scm , Taker. And stands tall. And then says how its time to finish to both of them.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

At this point a Punk/Cena rematch is more likely than Cena/Taker next year.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

A last man standing match is a good idea.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok would someone tell me why The Undertaker wants to face Triple H? he's beat him 2 freaking times already, when Shawn wanted a 2nd match with him Taker turned him down because he had already beat him so why the hell does he wanna face Triple again? it makes no fucking sense. Another thing how are they gonna keep that wig from falling off in the match?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely going to the Feb 20th show. If any of you see someone in the stands going absolutely nuts it'll probably be me.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok would someone tell me why The Undertaker wants to face Triple H? he's beat him 2 freaking times already, when Shawn wanted a 2nd match with him Taker turned him down because he had already beat him so why the hell does he wanna face Triple again? it makes no fucking sense. Another thing how are they gonna keep that wig from falling off in the match?


I think it's extensions or a bad dye job, not a wig. Also, HHH barely lost last year and Taker didn't walk out the ring, so Taker wants to prove to HHH who said he beat the shit out of Taker that he can beat him and remain standing or whatever. In my opinion, I wouldn't be surprised if this is a retirement match for HHH, cause the WWE network is coming out, maybe they're gonna have Vince head that and have HHH take even more charge of operations at WWE shows and events and whatnot.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

People still nags about a wig? as Miz would have said: really? really? really?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bambii said:


> HHH VS Taker , last man standing. Have promos of hbk , making the audience think he will screw someone. HHH and Taker destroy each other. Taker has HHH beat. Then out of nowhere hbk scm , Taker. And stands tall. And then says how its time to finish to both of them.


one of the only way to make this re-re-match less monotonous/boring/predictable. any bit less is still a plus.

also add a suck-it after the scm to Taker...


----------



## danol (Jan 27, 2012)

you got it


----------



## danol (Jan 27, 2012)

hhh should have d upper hand.pls hhh kill d undertaker


----------



## danol (Jan 27, 2012)

well.sheamus has bin a supa wrestler. he will break the jinx in wrestlemania


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

My reaction when the gong hit and Taker came out - Yes! Fuck Yes! Taker is back whooo!

5 Minutes later when it dawned on me that they are gonna go with Taker v HHH III - Ah bollocks!!

I am in the majority. I really dont want to see this match again. You wanna know why? Because I have a horrible feeling that HHH is going to end the streak.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

I can gurantee everyone will be creaming over this feud or match just like they did last year when people were whining and then praising it after they saw it was a hell of a match


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

greaz taker! said:


> I can gurantee everyone will be creaming over this feud or match just like they did last year when people were whining and then praising it after they saw it was a hell of a match


errrr i thought the match was OK, and the feud was even worse. Sorry, not everyone "loved" it...it was actually fucking awful


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> errrr i thought the match was OK, and the feud was even worse. Sorry, not everyone "loved" it...it was actually fucking awful


come on it wasn't THAT bad and you know it


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> come on it wasn't THAT bad and you know it


The match or the feud? Because the feud till the last week was bollocks.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> The match or the feud? Because the feud till the last week was bollocks.


the feud was utter shit until the last segment they had on Raw before the wrestlemania where hbk was there and the match itself was really good


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> I can gurantee everyone will be creaming over this feud or match just like they did last year when people were whining and then praising it after they saw it was a hell of a match


uhm what? what match did u watch? It was effing terrible in all possible ways. Slow paced, some jabbing, they lied down most of the times, some finishers, some more jabbing, some more lyin down. Im watching wwe for entertainment, not some fake slugger party, then I could just go watch ufc or boxing. I hate matches like that really, then it just get silly with the fakeness with so many hits that doesnt hit and so on.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> uhm what? what match did u watch? *It was effing terrible in all possible ways.* Slow paced, some jabbing, they lied down most of the times, some finishers, some more jabbing, some more lyin down. Im watching wwe for entertainment, not some fake slugger party, then I could just go watch ufc or boxing. I hate matches like that really, then it just get silly with the fakeness with so many hits that doesnt hit and so on.


Come on, that's a big over-exaggeration... It was one of the best matches of the year and the "lying down" was fine for the bumps they took, at their age, speaking of which there were better bumps than we ever see with the kiddie programming we get. It was THE most entertaining match of the night and saved WrestleMania 27. And I get people hate HHH and some even hate Taker, but it doesn't change that.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I'm so bored of the Undertaker. I'm actually starting to wonder if WWE's favouritism of HHH will mean more than the streak. Third time's a charm and all that, they might have HHH finally beat him just before the 20 mark.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

superfudge said:


> I'm so bored of the Undertaker. I'm actually starting to wonder if WWE's favouritism of HHH will mean more than the streak. Third time's a charm and all that, they might have HHH finally beat him just before the 20 mark.


 This is my prediction too. People are bored of the same old Undertaker victory at Wrestlemania. Imagine the buzz in the arena after Triple H pins Taker for the three count.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Deadman gimmick still? Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Please just retire after 20-0.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Should have Taker win the title at Elimination Chamber and Sheamus face him for the title and the streak at 'Mania.

If HHH is the one that ends the streak I will stop watching WWE forever.


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar WM28 Make it happen WWE.


----------



## Wade Caesar (Jan 15, 2011)

undertaker vs triple h @wrestlemania = another boring match ... 

undertaker vs kane @wrestlemania = it's not bad match

undertaker vs wade barret @wrestlemania = good match
(the return of nexus + new nexus + corre = The Empire)

undertaker vs unknown @wrestlemania = BEST MATCH !!!


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

HHH vs Taker was not boring at WM 27. Never did I see anyone tank that many chair shots. Everyone at my place thought it was over for taker. Taker and Kane can only be good if it's bloody and has a lot of special effects.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> This is my prediction too. *People are bored of the same old Undertaker victory at Wrestlemania.* Imagine the buzz in the arena after Triple H pins Taker for the three count.


That humongous pop he got Monday proves otherwise. The fact that there's a thread, of considerable size mind you, about his return proves otherwise.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> This is my prediction too. People are bored of the same old Undertaker victory at Wrestlemania. Imagine the buzz in the arena after Triple H pins Taker for the three count.


HHH would get booed.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> This is my prediction too. People are bored of the same old Undertaker victory at Wrestlemania. Imagine the buzz in the arena after Triple H pins Taker for the three count.


And watch some of the big population fans would stop watching.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

WallofShame said:


> HHH would get booed.


No. He wont.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

blackterminator said:


> And watch some of the big population fans would stop watching.


HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Period.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

> WWELiveTour.com is advertising Shawn Michaels for the February 13, 2012 Raw SuperShow at Valley View Casino in San Diego, California.


Always cool to see HBK and he'll obviously be involved with Taker/HHH somehow


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

azhkz said:


> No. He wont.





azhkz said:


> HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Period.


Lolwut? Of course he's going to get booed if he ends the streak.


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

How do you guys somehow know whether he would be booed or cheered? And how do you know who has more fans? Are you guys magicians? Why can't I be one?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

azhkz said:


> HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Period.


You can´t be fucking serious now. Undertaker: One of the biggest of all time in pro wrestling history. He have been in the company since 1990(not counting wcw). He is a legend. he have over 20 years of fans.

Gawd, Marks needs to stop being so marky and just fucking see how it is sometimes.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*RIP HHH*.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> You can´t be fucking serious now. Undertaker: One of the biggest of all time in pro wrestling history. He have been in the company since 1990(not counting wcw). He is a legend. he have over 20 years of fans.
> 
> Gawd, Marks needs to stop being so marky and just fucking see how it is sometimes.


 I would put Triple H and The Undertaker on the same level in terms of fans, but Triple H ahead in achievements.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Just me who pretty much knew Taker was gonna come out to the ring during that promo? No chance they were gonna end Raw with that crappy HHH Johnny ace promo.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Hmm, this whole wig situation is something im worried about. He's probably very close to the "Hogan" hairstyle now, but even if he was, he could have worn the hat with his normal hair down with some extensions or something thrown in? But the wig makes me thing he's recently got it shaved / all took off. 2 months isn't long enough to get it anywhere near shoulder length. 

I honestly think Taker should forget WM this year. I don't him taking his hat off and nothing being there. I'd cry. :gun:


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> Lolwut? Of course he's going to get booed if he ends the streak.


I repeat NO, HE WONT, except maybe for the 5-10% of the WWE fans who make up the IWC which are irrelevant anyway.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Bubzeh said:


> Hmm, this whole wig situation is something im worried about. He's probably very close to the "Hogan" hairstyle now, but even if he was, he could have worn the hat with his normal hair down with some extensions or something thrown in? But the wig makes me thing he's recently got it shaved / all took off. 2 months isn't long enough to get it anywhere near shoulder length.
> 
> I honestly think Taker should forget WM this year. I don't him taking his hat off and nothing being there. I'd cry. :gun:


 You care too much about hair. A bald Undertaker would still work, although it'd be funny to see him look like a gothic Hulk Hogan.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> You can´t be fucking serious now. Undertaker: One of the biggest of all time in pro wrestling history. He have been in the company since 1990(not counting wcw). He is a legend. he have over 20 years of fans.


Yes, I am f'kin serious, HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Ofcourse Takers have fans from over 20 years SO WHAT, HHH has fans from over 15+ years. HHH's achievement in the ring outweighs Taker plus HHH's character has been more dynamic than Takers.


----------



## StonePunk3:16 (Aug 21, 2011)

HHH has not got more fans than Taker.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

HHH obviously has more kayfabe accomplishments, but that doesn't make him greater than Taker, lol. It's the fact that The Streak(and Undertaker matches in general) have been a limelight on its own and as big if not bigger than title matches, that has taken away from Taker's no. of titles. It would have meant scrapping one big draw to have had them be title matches as well(and they have been on some occasions). Anyway, if no. of titles meant anything, Cena would be a legend(and he is not).

In terms of FAN numbers, HHH has many no doubt. I still agree with those that say Taker edges him though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know if it was posted:


> - WWELiveTour.com is advertising Shawn Michaels for the February 13, 2012 Raw SuperShow at Valley View Casino in San Diego, California.
> 
> It will mark as his first appearance on the program since the June 27, 2011 show.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

I get the feeling HBK is going to screw over Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

azhkz said:


> Yes, I am f'kin serious, HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Ofcourse Takers have fans from over 20 years SO WHAT, HHH has fans from over 15+ years. HHH's achievement in the ring outweighs Taker plus HHH's character has been more dynamic than Takers.


Ok, do me a favor. Go out on the streets and ask every person "name one wrestler?"..well the answer will mostly be The Rock. but more will for sure answer Undertaker then Triple H. Undertaker is more of an icon then Trips will ever be. Alot of people outside wrestling knows who Undertaker is. If you ask none wrestling fans if they know who Triple H is they will answer "no" or "oh that guy" or something like that.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> I get the feeling HBK is going to screw over Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


Nah, HBK would for sure screw Trips. HBK wanted to end that streak so badly. You think that he will let Trips end it?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> Ok, do me a favor. Go out on the streets and ask every person "name one wrestler?"..well the answer will mostly be The Rock. but more will for sure answer Undertaker then Triple H. Undertaker is more of an icon then Trips will ever be. Alot of people outside wrestling knows who Undertaker is. If you ask none wrestling fans if they know who Triple H is they will answer "no" or "oh that guy" or something like that.


 Right now most people would say John Cena. Ten years ago it was The Rock or Stone Cold.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

azhkz said:


> Yes, I am f'kin serious, HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Ofcourse Takers have fans from over 20 years SO WHAT, HHH has fans from over 15+ years. HHH's achievement in the ring outweighs Taker plus HHH's character has been more dynamic than Takers.


:lmao

The only thing right in that post (somewhat) is that HHH has more (kayfabe) achievements in the ring. HHH's character is just as dynamic as Taker's... of course Taker does also had the whole ABA/Big Evil character for a while which was more dynamic than his current character. 

As far as having more fans, you can't really say who has more because you don't know how many fans each of them have. But people outside of wrestling know who Undertaker is, while HHH is virtually unknown outside of the ring. Taker is a household name (albeit not on the level of Rock/Austin/Hogan), where HHH isn't... though if you wanna count DX, I guess you could say he is.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Right now most people would say John Cena. Ten years ago it was The Rock or Stone Cold.


Yeah I wrote John Cena first  but then, The Rock is more of a "movie star" now then Cena. I also think some will answer Miz for his appereances on different shows.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

HHH and Taker go at it for 20+ mins, owning each other and then HBK pops up, both men stumble up to their feet, crowd pop like lunatics- Taker lifts HHH to a 2nd or 3rd Tombstone and HBK looks as if he's about to land a superkick. Taker looks at him and HBK just lets it happen.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

azhkz said:


> I repeat NO, HE WONT, except maybe for the 5-10% of the WWE fans who make up the IWC which are irrelevant anyway.


Anyone would get booed if they end the streak. Oh you are apart of the IWC so you're irrelevant too.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

azhkz said:


> Yes, I am f'kin serious, HHH has more fans than Undertaker. Ofcourse Takers have fans from over 20 years SO WHAT, HHH has fans from over 15+ years. HHH's achievement in the ring outweighs Taker plus HHH's character has been more dynamic than Takers.


a lot of people i know who dont watch wrestling do know who the undertaker is hell even those who think wrestling is gay and stupid know who the undertaker is while triple h is unknown to them

from a neutral side i would say taker has more fans but i dont know any numbers so yeah...


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Taker is without a doubt more well-known and recognizable. AMONG wrestling fans though, as I said, Taker still edges it but HHH still has many FANS or marks. I think that is what these guys are saying.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Taker is bigger than trips and has probably a bigger fan base, but it does not mean hhh don't have any fans, he has a lot of fans out there too.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The only way The Undertaker is bigger than Triple H is in height.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> The only way The Undertaker is bigger than Triple H is in height.


Do you own a Dairy Farm? 'Cos the amount of bulls**t you come up with is astounding!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Do you own a Dairy Farm? 'Cos the amount of bulls**t you come up with is astounding!


:lmao (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Taker is without a doubt more well-known and recognizable. AMONG wrestling fans though, as I said, Taker still edges it but HHH still has many FANS or marks. I think that is what these guys are saying.


Precisely. If HHH doesn't have a bigger fanbase than Taker, that doesn't mean HHH doesn't have a big fanbase... cause he does. A couple are making it seem like Taker a very small fanbase and it's an insult for HHH to be put that low. That's not what's being said at all.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Do you own a Dairy Farm? 'Cos the amount of bulls**t you come up with is astounding!


 Undertaker might be older, but that doesn't make him bigger.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Undertaker might be older, but that doesn't make him bigger.


lol, this is true. It's the many other factors that makes him bigger.


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

We have to agree to disagree over here.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I have a horrible feeling that HHH is going to end the streak.


And that's why they're going with the re-match, because in all honesty there's only HHH at present that people still have a doubt as to whether Taker will win.

They'll put a good match, it'll have a decent build and if they add the "Michaels special ref, will be screw Taker or Hunter" element then it's a great addition to the Mania card.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> And that's why they're going with the re-match, because in all honesty there's only HHH at present that people still have a doubt as to whether Taker will win.
> 
> They'll put a good match, it'll have a decent build and if they add the "Michaels special ref, will be screw Taker or Hunter" element then it's a great addition to the Mania card.


what about superman cena having an i quit match with taker at mania?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> And that's why they're going with the re-match, because in all honesty there's only HHH at present that people still have a doubt as to whether Taker will win.
> 
> They'll put a good match, it'll have a decent build and if they add the "Michaels special ref, will be screw Taker or Hunter" element then it's a great addition to the Mania card.


Yeah this. If Taker would face someone else in the roster now, it would be so predictable that Taker will win. As with the posts right now, some people guess that trips will end it, others that Taker will win. I think its more fun that way. That it is Trips vs Taker for a third time at Mania is another question, but as it looks today, there is just Kane and Trips since Cena is busy with The Rock.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Triple h, whenever asked the question "Who do you think is the greatest of all time in the WWE", has always had the same answer THE UNDERTAKER. 

At this point, i am convinced even if taker offered him to end it, HHH wont do it. He would probably be willing to tap out ten more times. 


People need to understand, this Match Taker Vs HHH has always happened for one reason only, *TO ADD EXTRA BUYS TO WRESTLEMANIA PPV.* 

Its the same reason the match happened in 2001.
The same reason it happened in 2011.
The same reason its happening in 2012. 

Just a Money Match. 

Stop hating, Enjoy the show!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

If the WWE do go with Trips/Taker three then they need to add a stipulation to the match. They did no holds barred last year and to me there is only two options that could top that.

1. Last man standing - They could run with the fact that even though Taker won the match last year Triple H was infact the last man standing and this year that will be the stipulation.

2. Hell In A Cell - I don't know if the WWE would do this at Mania anymore but having two of the greatest competitors that have ever competed in the HIAC go one on one at Mania would be an excellent end to the feud.

I would go for the HIAC but it is all to do with the WWE and if they are willing to use the HIAC outside of the specific PPV.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing where they go with Taker tonight, hopefully it'll establish either who he'll be against or some other possibilities.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WWE asking if last year was 19-0 or 18-1 lol? Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

^ Expecially interesting is the line "the phenom may have won" after the title "who really won?" ... lol lame.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> WWE asking if last year was 19-0 or 18-1 lol? Interesting to say the least.





Joshi said:


> ^ Expecially interesting is the line "the phenom may have won" after the title "who really won?" ... lol lame.


Exactly...

Well, that pretty much confirms it will be Taker/HHH 3?... They wouldn't have focused on it if Taker wasn't getting the chance to "disprove" that HHH "really" won or something...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ThePhenomRises said:


> Exactly...
> 
> Well, that pretty much confirms it will be Taker/HHH 3?... They wouldn't have focused on it if Taker wasn't getting the chance to "disprove" that HHH "really" won or something...


Could be a big swerve u never know


----------



## Derry White (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...parently_Filmed_for_WrestleMania_28_Feud.html

Photo of Taker being filmed watching last years match as a promo for this years mania


----------



## Snakecharmer (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe Johnny Ace was texting the Undertaker the whole time.


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

This is a random thought but how awkward would it be if Undertaker's wig fell off?


----------



## TOXiiC (Dec 23, 2011)

.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> WWE asking if last year was 19-0 or 18-1 lol? Interesting to say the least.


OT: Hunter's belly saddens me.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm loving the potential of this feud. 

Would not be surprised to see Triple H walk out the winner, and the most hated man in the industry. Especially after he screws the Rock too.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Very interested to see this feud if Taker vs Triple H has some type of gimmick. A normal wrestling match between these two doesn't interest me in the slightest. With Taker coming back it looks like this feud will have a different take rather than someone just challenging Taker over his record. I think it is creative and something I'm looking forward to if it involves a gimmick as already stated.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hell
In
A
Cell!

Book it someone already! Fucking numbnuts!


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Hell
> In
> A
> Cell!
> ...


With all the stuff about Taker not even able to get back to his feet, this just screems Last Man Standing Match.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The Undertaker was a bit of a disappointment this week. I expected him to attack Triple H from behind and ignite the feud, but instead we get the predictable doomsday promo.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as they tried to hype it up, I'm still not looking forward to this match. Really don't wanna see this happen for the third time.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Triple H is hilariously better on the mic than the rest of the roster, he'll sell this feud by himself solely by his micwork. Delivery wise I think he's the very best ever or atleast top 5.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

sliplink said:


> With all the stuff about Taker not even able to get back to his feet, this just screems Last Man Standing Match.


Not digging the Last Man Standing idea. Taker's streak pretty much requires the 123 element of beating him. 

Triple H v Taker Shawn Michaels guest ref sounds great to me.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

> Triple H is hilariously better on the mic than the rest of the roster, he'll sell this feud by himself solely by his micwork. Delivery wise I think he's the very best ever or atleast top 5.


well tbf 
he has had more than a decade to improve on the mic and worked with the best of the best 
most of the talent doesnt even get any mic time 
sure 75% of them are bad but i am sure most of those can improve


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

next week undertaker is gonna cut a promo about why triple h should accept the challenge , then the following week triple h is gonna cut a promo , then undertaker , then triple h , then undertaker , then triple h , etc ..

it's really sad that we have to see this feud again without nothing that spices it up from last year


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

The only difference this year is that Triple H will win at Wrestlemania.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*This is not Over*


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> next week undertaker is gonna cut a promo about why triple h should accept the challenge , then the following week triple h is gonna cut a promo , then undertaker , then triple h , then undertaker , then triple h , etc ..
> 
> it's really sad that we have to see this feud again without nothing that spices it up from last year


I agree..i'm really not interested to see that match again.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> I agree..i'm really not interested to see that match again.


exactly , the magic is gone , last year was enough , it was special and epic , so why tarnish it with another match ?

there's a saying that goes "less is more" 


what's really bothering me is they are going with the same bland storyline : Triple h refuses , Taker tries to convince him for weeks , until Triple h finally agrees two weeks before mania 

same that happened with shawn michaels 

these guys are great but my god , mix it up a bit , have them wrestle other guys ..


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

robertdeniro said:


> *This is not Over*


What a brilliant promo vid! I have every faith in this storyline.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> exactly , the magic is gone , last year was enough , it was special and epic , so why tarnish it with another match ?
> 
> there's a saying that goes "less is more"
> 
> ...


You are right,what bothers me the most is that HHH could be the winner this time 
This storyline reminds me of Taker/Flair 10 years ago,Taker will make HHH accept the challenge by attacking him or his family.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought of Ace Ventura when that Undertaker promo came on? All I could think of was "Laces Out" and "Die Dan Die".

Call me crazy(starts at 2:48):


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

This is just laziness on WWE's part. Instead of coming up with someone new for Taker, they just recycled last years match. Noting new to see here.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Didnt want to make a new thread and get it closed. So hopefully the Streak passes 20 and there still might be a chance.

Interview with Sting.

*Which wrestler he'd like to face that he hasn't yet*: "I'd have to say the top one... Undertaker. I think wrestling fans have wanted to see Sting vs. Undertaker for years. I think between his gimmick and mine, it could be pretty cool. We could do some pretty cool stuff."

*If he has any regrets over not joining WWE*: "Yes and no. Who wouldn't want to say that they've done at least one WrestleMania? I'm not going to lie to you, I wish I had done one of those. I've had great conversations with him [Vince McMahon] over the years and been real close on three or four different occasions. There was always a need met or desire of mine met with WCW or with TNA, so I stayed."

*When was the last time he almost joined WWE:* "Last year... we were very, very close."


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

This is so stupid

They're still ignoring their first WrestleMania match!!!!! It's 2-0!!!!!

& When did Undertaker become such as desperate bitch????


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Straight Pride said:


> This is so stupid
> 
> They're still ignoring their first WrestleMania match!!!!! It's 2-0!!!!!
> 
> & When did Undertaker become such as desperate bitch????


he isnt desperate he just wants to make clear that he is stronger than trips because of the ending of last years Mania


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Straight Pride said:


> This is so stupid
> 
> They're still ignoring their first WrestleMania match!!!!! It's 2-0!!!!!
> 
> & When did Undertaker become such as desperate bitch????


As #1Peep4ever, it is pretty clear now that Taker has taken not being able to walk out on his own as an issue. It's a fine enough reason imo, better than many we've seen in the WWE for others wanting matches. And as for the WM 17 match, WWE's target audience wasn't even born at the time. Sure, Taker and HHH have older fans than Cena or Ryder but it doesn't matter to the WWE...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I like the idea of Taker being obsessed with the fact that he didnt walk out at Wrestlemania 27 and wanting vengeance against HHH because of this. On the plus side, it looks like HHH v Taker 3 is going to get much more build up than last year.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

it makes sense, taker doesn't want the last image of his wrestlemania streak being him being carried out

he feels that by being carried out he didn't properly win so he wants vengeance. He has something to prove to the fans and most importantly himself.


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

At this point it's HHH > Undertaker (kayfabe-wise). The fact that HHH is declining the offer, even stating that he feels 'sorrow', says that HHH is 100% sure that he'll end the streak. That's something different. The last years, Undertaker has always been the one that was on top of his opponent. It refreshing, but I don't really like were it is going. I also have the feeling that building up HHH and letting Taker seem weaker, that's all to make a Taker win at mania even bigger. When the streak ends, I want it to be a suprise.


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

Am i the only one starting to like this feud? i mean it has taker in the underdog role it should be very entertaining


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That video package "This is not over" was fucking sick. That video package alone, above all else has me sold on this Taker/HHH match.

The big thing about all this is for once, Taker is the underdog. What HHH did to Taker last year shocked everyone, shocked Taker, even shocked HHH (all kayfabe of course). HHH did everything but kill Undertaker there. He did all that because the scary thing is, he could. Each year since WM25 we've seen Taker get weaker and weaker. Last year he had gotten so weak that HHH could destroy him, and Taker could only barely survive. Taker has had a full year to recuperate from his matches with Michaels, his storyline with Kane (where he lost most of his power... despite Bearer coming back because Bearer left him shortly after), and his battle with HHH last year. 

But in the last year it seems they're playing to the fact what HHH did to Taker... Taker has become obsessed with. He's become obsessed with HHH for the whole year, watching the beating he received over and over again. He isn't coming after titles, he isn't doing this to give someone a streak match like the last few years... he's coming at HHH purely for vengeance. He wants revenge and wants to show last year what HHH did to him was only a once in a lifetime thing. He's coming to reclaim his yard. That's what this match means to Taker. He can't live with the fact HHH did that to him, and will risk anything to show that can't and won't happen again.

Then you have HHH. I like the approach they're taking with him. He claims he "knows what needs to be done" to put an end to the streak and Taker once and for all. He doesn't want to accept the match because he doesn't want to be the guy that ends the streak. What they're doing though is putting the belief in people's minds that HHH can indeed end the streak... even I'm thinking it myself. I hope Vince, Taker, and HHH all have more sense than that as there's still a big money match left with Cena even after this WM that will be tainted if Taker's streak is broken before that. Still though, I'm convinced kayfabe wise HHH can end the streak. Last year HHH was basically one sledgehammer shot away from putting Taker down once and for all. If they don't plan on having Taker stick around past Mania, I can see them doing something very similar to last year. Having HHH throw everything at Taker, pedigrees and even a tombstone. HHH will smarten up and not fall into Hell's Gates this time around and will deliver that one fateful shot to the skull of Undertaker...

... and whether that's the end of the streak or not, we'll have to wait till Mania to find out. But like I said if there's any sense left in Vince, he won't let his son-in-law uneedingly end the streak of his most loyal employee under any circumstance. I don't want to sound like a HHH-hater, but if HHH did end up ending the streak... you know what, let's not cross that bridge unless we have to come to it.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

What happens if he can't walk out again after this match? Do we have a 4th HHH Taker match? 


Presuming of course that it wasn't a work.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

How can anyone buy Taker as the underdog is fucking hilarious/ridiculous to me.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Not walking out on his own? What a lame reason. Not saying that's not the actual reason, but if it is that's extremely weak. He's the most dominant wrestler in WWE history, despite having put over several Superstars in the past, and the thought of Taker being an underdog is laughable. The only real reason is that they have no faith in the younger talent so they're just gonna keep booking decade old feuds. Boring.


----------



## wondernie (Jul 20, 2010)

If only Giant Gonzalez had finished the job back in WM-IX, he got carried out on a stretcher then too..... Too bad he's dead, I would have liked seeing him get involved in this feud


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Gonzalez is dead? Did not know that.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

wondernie said:


> If only Giant Gonzalez had finished the job back in WM-IX, he got carried out on a stretcher then too..... Too bad he's dead, I would have liked seeing him get involved in this feud


Well, only because Gonzalez drugged Taker...






BTW I'd forgotten how huge Giant Gonzalez was...:shocked: Taker looks like any other average sized wrestler in that vid.


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

I got it. Brilliant. HHH is going to bring back Flair and Hogan. It will be Flair and Hogan vs Taker at WM28 in a handicap match.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I generally believe HHH is ending the streak.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kane had the chance to end the streak way back at WM14 but he released the pin at 2, I bet he regrets it now :kane


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Kane had the chance to end the streak way back at WM14 *but he released the pin at 2*, I bet he regrets it now :kane


Proof?


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Gunna reserve judgment till it plays out fully but it's looking pretty boring so far.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> Proof?


About 1:48


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

What a let down of a promo from Taker on Raw. He could have easily come out and confronted him rather than do this WWE studios bullshit video package.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> About 1:48


LOL its still real to you dammit.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

fpalm ^


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

What does this mean ?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Nov 29, 2011)

I really hope Austin is the special guest ref.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Nah.. HBK should be the special guest Referee.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Nov 29, 2011)

He should have been the ref the first time around. I just hate that Taker and HHH are facing off for the third time at Wrestlemania. If he wins I feel it won't be as significant because he would have beaten him 3 times. The WWE currently doesn't have anyone worthy of facing Taker which is why I'm guessing we are seeing them face off 1 more time. Cena vs Taker should have happened at least once.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess Austin just meant "I'd pay to see that again" or something along that line...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Obis said:


> HHH will smarten up and not fall into Hell's Gates this time around and will deliver that one fateful shot to the skull of Undertaker...


I actually think they'll throw back to this in the match. HHH will keep trying to escape the Hell's Gate because it's the only thing that had him beat last year. He'll keep escaping and escaping until Taker finally gets him in it. They'll do the repeat of the struggle only this time I bet HHH actually hits him with the hammer. After that, I don't know what happens. I imagine HHH will go for the pin and OMFG END DA STREAK!!!!! Either that or he's too exhausted to make the pin for 10-20 seconds, he then makes the cover and Taker kicks out. I don't know. Needless to say, given the amount of throwbacks they did to previous matches within the story (HHH/Taker @X7 and both Taker/HBK matches), I see them playing heavily on the Hell's Gate and the finish to the match last year. But the very fact that this thing has only been going 2 weeks and some people are buying into HHH ending the Streak says a lot lol. You foolish people! No, I'm kidding lol. The fact that we have another 7 weeks means this thing should get a lot deeper.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

No way does The Streak end before getting to 20 at least. After that all bets are off. All of these matches Undertaker is having with HBK and Triple H seem to be headed towards the end (retirement) of the Undertaker. After 20-0 I can see this story culminating with The Streak ultimately ending. The question is when will that occur? Better question - who will break it? Who knows, it could happen in the next year but I'd say WrestleMania 30.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Am I the only one who thought of Ace Ventura when that Undertaker promo came on? All I could think of was "Laces Out" and "Die Dan Die".
> 
> Call me crazy(starts at 2:48):


LOL :lmao 

this movie brings back so many memories  .. FINKLE IS EIGNHORN !! :lmao


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Meanwhile, in the batcave in Death Valley, Undertaker is giving his druids a pep talk for next weeks Raw, to convince HHH to fight him at Mania

Taker: "Creatures of the night, I have summoned you here as we have to take yet another soul from the WWE
Druid no1: "Ah here....Im not carrying that fucking symbol again, it weighs a ton"
Taker: "Another word like that and I'll make you famous bitch...Erm...I mean..SILENCE!!..We have to walk through the fires of hell one more time. We have to take his rotten soul and show him he his helpless against my ministry!"
Michelle: "Mark what the hell is going on here??...Druids?!....Mark, this has gone too far....YOU ARE NOT THE PRINCE OF DARKNESS!!...KANE IS NOT YOUR BROTHER!!...THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TAKING SOMEONE'S SOUL!!!"
Taker: "Mistress of the night, come forward and help shape my destiny. Help me burn his wretched body to the ground and sacrifice him before the lord........of darkness!...............And call me the undertaker!!"
Michelle: "Jesus Christ Mark...I give up, i want no part in this......We all know he's going to bury you!"
Taker: "Ahhhhh.......This was so much easier with Paul


Meanwhile in Greenwich, footage has been leaked of HHH secretly training for his fight with Taker at Mania


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Meanwhile, in the batcave in Death Valley, Undertaker is giving his druids a pep talk for next weeks Raw, to convince HHH to fight him at Mania
> 
> Taker: "Creatures of the night, I have summoned you here as we have to take yet another soul from the WWE
> Druid no1: "Ah here....Im not carrying that fucking symbol again, it weighs a ton"
> ...




:lmao

hilarious


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Meanwhile, in the batcave in Death Valley, Undertaker is giving his druids a pep talk for next weeks Raw, to convince HHH to fight him at Mania
> 
> Taker: "Creatures of the night, I have summoned you here as we have to take yet another soul from the WWE
> Druid no1: "Ah here....Im not carrying that fucking symbol again, it weighs a ton"
> ...


How DARE you?!!:cuss::no::evil::frustrate::angry::gun::bh:


Seriously though, that's funny.:lmao


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it's a bad decision. I have plenty of respect to the Undertaker, but he couldn't carry himself in last years Wrestlemania, and he's only getting older. I think that this should be his last Wrestlemania. I gotta feeling we are going to see HHH vs Taker despite of everything again on WM...


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

The streak should never end. It is one of the undertakers MAIN legacy in wwe, having it end would take away a huge portion of his legacy In my opinion. Let him retire Undefeated and it can go down as part of his legacy. I mean he does not have that many title wins, he deserves to go out undefeated for all his loyalty and brilliance to wwe. This storyline has me intrigued but you can tell it will only get deeper next week when HBK gets involved!


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

greaz taker! said:


> The streak should never end. It is one of the undertakers MAIN legacy in wwe, having it end would take away a huge portion of his legacy In my opinion. Let him retire Undefeated and it can go down as part of his legacy. I mean he does not have that many title wins, he deserves to go out undefeated for all his loyalty and brilliance to wwe. This storyline has me intrigued but you can tell it will only get deeper next week when HBK gets involved!


 The WWE does not exist to serve The Undertaker's needs. No one is bigger than the company. Business comes first.


----------



## StonePunk3:16 (Aug 21, 2011)

Undertake is a huge reason why WWE is still in business.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

StonePunk3:16 said:


> Undertake is a huge reason why WWE is still in business.


 Not true. Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart (before they left), HBK, Stone Cold, The Rock and John Cena were/are more important to the WWE than The Undertaker.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> Not true. Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart (before they left), HBK, Stone Cold, The Rock and John Cena were/are more important to the WWE than The Undertaker.


Brett Hart? Cena? HBK? really?


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

greaz taker! said:


> Brett Hart? Cena? HBK? really?


After Hulk left HBK and Bret Hart were very important. John Cena has been extremely important since 2003 (Stone Cold and The Rock gone).


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

The fact the selfish and ego-maniac HHH chosed to have his (most likely) last match against the Undertaker says a lot about his relevance in the wwe ^^


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

Joshi said:


> The fact the selfish and ego-maniac HHH chosed to have his (most likely) last match against the Undertaker says a lot about his relevance in the wwe ^^


 What would a selfish ego-maniac really want? He'd want to be remembered for ending The Undertaker's streak.


----------



## StonePunk3:16 (Aug 21, 2011)

In 97 only HBK and SCSA were hotter than Undertaker. When WCW were beating the hell out of WWE back then, WWE needed his leadership in the locker room, his expertise in the ring and his all round ability to wrestle anyone. 

He puts the WWE first before his own personal opinions regarding the WWE talent at the time and did what Vince asked of him, always. 

Without his leadership SCSA would have had to deal with the clique all by himself, which would no doubt have ruined him and led WWE to its death. 

So yes Undertaker is a huge reason why WWE is still in business.

Also yes he does deserve to have the streak as his legacy. The streak has become THE main focus for Wrestlemania and is a money match no matter what now. He puts business first.

Undertaker has made it known that he would like someone to break the streak - he has wanted Angle and Orton to break it.

But because he has earnt throughout the years the respect of the Mcmahon family it hasn't been broken.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> What would a selfish ego-maniac really want? He'd want to be remembered for ending The Undertaker's streak.


And this means the streak and the Undertaker are really important right? ^^
Anyway I was originally against HHH vs Taker part 3, but I actually like the direction it is going now and what you just said it's one of the main reasons, I actually think there is a little (very little in my opinion but still...) chance that Taker will lose this time, more excited than last year, I will cheer for Taker thought ^^


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

StonePunk3:16 said:


> But because he has earnt throughout the years the respect of the Mcmahon family it hasn't been broken.


And this is the way it should be. For all his years of loyalty to the WWE, for commanding the respect he does Taker should have something that will set him apart from everyone else and make him unique.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL Gaius_Baltar, you should be blocked from posting about Taker. How can you hate ANYONE so much, let alone The Undertaker? Just leave topics like these alone if it itches where you can't reach. Taker was THE reason WWE drew in the 90s till Austin became top guy and was a huge factor afterwards as well. You can deny it all you want...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

greaz taker! said:


> Brett Hart? Cena? HBK? really?


I'd argue HBK.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mmmmmm I have mixed views on the probable WM28 match.

On one hand...I dont really want it. I didnt think much to the feud last year (in fact it was fairly terrible until HBK got involved for one week and made the feud) and I didnt rate the match as highly as a lot of others. It was pretty dissapointing on a whole imo. I've seen in many times before, I dont really want to see it again really.

One the other hand. I understand that if this is either guys last match then there isn't really much of an option. You cant have Trips or Undertaker go out against someone like Barrett, or Sheamus, or Ziggler etc. They are pretty much the last two massive attitude era stars in the WWE. Cena is the only other superstar big enough and he's obviously occupied. So this match is pretty much the only option.

I've got an open mind though. It cant be as tedious as last years build and with one week it's already better. In fact this week did intrigue me. I like the 'Undertaker wants vengeance' angle as its a bit different. Its not just about someone ending a streak. If they get HBK in on this then it'll be even better. Give him the special referee role and it'll make it that much better, guarunteed. So far so good though.

The only thing I dont like though is them hyping it as a major 'epic' as all I can do (even if I'm not supposed to) is compare it to HBK/Undertaker, and in comparrison it pales in a big way. HBK/Undertaker had something special and that's why it worked to have two in a row, they also had two incredible matches, something I dont think HHH/Undertaker is capeable of, at least not at that level. Even if the build is good, and the match is good. I'm always going to sigh when they try and hype it as the biggest rematch of all time, the biggest feud of all time etc because I just dont buy it.


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Meanwhile, in the batcave in Death Valley, Undertaker is giving his druids a pep talk for next weeks Raw, to convince HHH to fight him at Mania
> 
> Taker: "Creatures of the night, I have summoned you here as we have to take yet another soul from the WWE
> Druid no1: "Ah here....Im not carrying that fucking symbol again, it weighs a ton"
> ...


wow, that's some funny shit



greaz taker! said:


> Brett Hart? Cena? HBK? really?


Undertaker was never as popular as those guys while they were on the roster together


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

NJ88 said:


> The only thing I dont like though is them hyping it as a major 'epic' as all I can do (even if I'm not supposed to) is compare it to HBK/Undertaker, and in comparrison it pales in a big way. HBK/Undertaker had something special and that's why it worked to have two in a row, they also had two incredible matches, something I dont think HHH/Undertaker is capeable of, at least not at that level. Even if the build is good, and the match is good. I'm always going to sigh when they try and hype it as the biggest rematch of all time, the biggest feud of all time etc because I just dont buy it.


I doubt anything will ever top those two matches for me so I wouldn't worry about that. At first I was really against Undertaker facing the same man for the third time at WrestleMania but if they can add another epic chapter to this story that started back in 2009 I'll be a happy fan. I thought their match last year was a classic and I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and say they can possibly match or exceed what they did last year.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Taker > Bret and HBK 
by 1997 he was the hottest thing in WWF and Austin was the next top guy.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone remember the build up between Taker and Ric Flair 10 years ago ?
Flair said No to Taker then Taker attacked his son and his best friend just to change Flair's mind lol






DAMN 0:45


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Straight Pride said:


> Undertaker was never as popular as those guys while they were on the roster together


Kidding, right?... Neither HBK nor Hitman drew worth half of what Taker did! He was THE guy till Austin's rise. In-Ring, you have a case for HBK and Hart but come on, *popularity*?




robertdeniro said:


> Does anyone remember the build up between Taker and Ric Flair 10 years ago ?
> Flair said No to Taker then Taker attacked his son and his best friend just to change Flair's mind lol
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. :lol


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Taker/Flair was a great personal feud. You don't get this type of feuds in the last few years because of the boring and repetitive concept of the show with no investment in skits or segments(It's not like the current roster in talented enough to do it anyway lol)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I honestly don't understand why people still get all hyped up when Taker returns. It's the same shit each and every single time. 

You know he is going to come around this time each year and you know he will hardly set foot in the ring. I like Taker but this shit is old news and isn't exciting.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Catalanotto said:


> I honestly don't understand why people still get all hyped up when Taker returns. It's the same shit each and every single time.
> 
> You know he is going to come around this time each year and you know he will hardly set foot in the ring. I like Taker but this shit is old news and isn't exciting.


If it means anything he puts on entertaining matches at Wrestlemania


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The_Chief said:


> Meanwhile, in the batcave in Death Valley, Undertaker is giving his druids a pep talk for next weeks Raw, to convince HHH to fight him at Mania
> 
> Taker: "Creatures of the night, I have summoned you here as we have to take yet another soul from the WWE
> Druid no1: "Ah here....Im not carrying that fucking symbol again, it weighs a ton"
> ...


LMFAO :lmao


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> I honestly don't understand why people still get all hyped up when Taker returns. It's the same shit each and every single time.
> 
> You know he is going to come around this time each year and you know he will hardly set foot in the ring. I like Taker but this shit is old news and isn't exciting.





The Hardcore Show said:


> If it means anything he puts on entertaining matches at Wrestlemania


Plus, he's been pretty much doing much much more than that till WM 26. He got injured in late 2010 and they rushed him back for a WM 27 match with HHH... ONCE. And now, he's healed the injuries completely and has come back. This is not a yearly thing as some people like to ramble on and on about.:|


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

robertdeniro said:


> Does anyone remember the build up between Taker and Ric Flair 10 years ago ?
> Flair said No to Taker then Taker attacked his son and his best friend just to change Flair's mind lol
> 
> 
> ...


daaamnnn, that video reminds me of how good of a bad ass taker was during that time....he was such a beast, he def. had great mic skills...specially as the hell. Everyone is down to see that taker again, imagine the markage.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Taker/Flair was a great personal feud. You don't get this type of feuds in the last few years because of the boring and repetitive concept of the show with no investment in skits or segments(It's not like the current roster in talented enough to do it anyway lol)


I'm glad Taker vs Flair is getting the love now although it's 10 years too late. I always find the feud to be both men's most underrated feud ever. As far as Taker's feud in 2002, I think it's better than the overrated Taker vs Lesnar, and wrestling quality wise the match was better than Hogan vs Rock (Meltzer gave both ***1/2, BTW). Even Flair mentioned it was that match that gave him the confidence to continue wrestling at the age of 52. 

Although I think almost no one here wants to see Taker vs HHH at WM 28 again, the only thing to give the feud a credibility is by making it VERY personal during the build up, like HHH/Orton at WM 25 or like Taker/Flair, but of course the quality of the match will have to be around 5 star rating so they got something to back up this feud's credential.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

I wrote a blog about Undertaker's apparent wig and a potential solution of how they may get around it, if anyone is interested in reading it..

http://nosmarkchicks.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-will-wwe-get-around-undertakers.html


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Clique said:


> I doubt anything will ever top those two matches for me so I wouldn't worry about that. At first I was really against Undertaker facing the same man for the third time at WrestleMania but if they can add another epic chapter to this story that started back in 2009 I'll be a happy fan. I thought their match last year was a classic and I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and say they can possibly match or exceed what they did last year.


Agree. I doubt anything will top HBK/Undertakers Mania matches and feuds.

The problem I have though is that I know I will (although I dont know if anyone else does) always compare these matches and feuds to Undertaker/HBK and trying to is ridiculous. It feels like they are trying to recapture the magic of the Undertakers feud with HBK but in my eyes they failed miserably last year and they will fail this year because it's just not compareable. Triple H isnt the superstar HBK was (imo) and they dont have the chemistry that HBK/Undertaker did.

So I have a problem with them hyping it as this EPIC feud, and these epic matches. Because the feud last year was average at best, and the match wasnt a classic in my eyes by any means. They are trying their best to make it seem like THIS match and feud is the biggest Undertaker has had, when it just isnt the case. Although I guess hyping it any other way would be stupid.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> Agree. I doubt anything will top HBK/Undertakers Mania matches and feuds.
> 
> The problem I have though is that I know I will (although I dont know if anyone else does) always compare these matches and feuds to Undertaker/HBK and trying to is ridiculous. It feels like they are trying to recapture the magic of the Undertakers feud with HBK but in my eyes they failed miserably last year and they will fail this year because it's just not compareable. Triple H isnt the superstar HBK was (imo) and they dont have the chemistry that HBK/Undertaker did.
> 
> So I have a problem with them hyping it as this EPIC feud, and these epic matches. Because the feud last year was average at best, and the match wasnt a classic in my eyes by any means. They are trying their best to make it seem like THIS match and feud is the biggest Undertaker has had, when it just isnt the case. Although I guess hyping it any other way would be stupid.


I wholeheartedly agree with all this.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

WashingtonD said:


> I wrote a blog about Undertaker's apparent wig and a potential solution of how they may get around it, if anyone is interested in reading it..
> 
> http://nosmarkchicks.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-will-wwe-get-around-undertakers.html


you wrote a blog about his wig? I guess someone will raise you with doing an documentary now about his wig...I mean, can you go more far with something? -chuck norris jokes doesnt count-


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

How would you feel if The Undertaker wrestled bald at Wrestlemania?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

As Long as Takers streak remains intact (and rightfully so) then I will be happy


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> How would you feel if The Undertaker wrestled bald at Wrestlemania


It would be awesome. He can pull off that look and I wouldn't mind seeing him change his look up a bit.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> How would you feel if The Undertaker wrestled bald at Wrestlemania?


I wouldnt care that much if he was bald or not. Sometimes I wonder about you guys.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

FredForeskinn said:


> I wouldnt care that much if he was bald or not. Sometimes I wonder about you guys.


LOL


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> I wouldnt care that much if he was bald or not. Sometimes I wonder about you guys.


 On another thread someone said all of Taker's credibility would be gone if he's bald and this magazine cover seems to show he is:










Credit goes to Starbuck.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Its another day in Death Valley as Undertaker sits in the batcave, admiring his cover photo of WWE magazine

Taker: "Yes....The next step is complete, I must look forward to the future now....How to utilize the firehead power Kane gifted to me!!....My immortality will be in a strong position after I burn HHH with my new brand of firepower....Hells gate awaits you boy HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"

Michelle: "Mark....Come to bed, its nearly half 2 in the mor...Is....Is that magazine cover of you??

Taker: "Yes unholy mistress...It is my new power Kane gifted to me!...Firehead!!!"

Michelle: "Who?!....Glen?"

Taker "What the...No...KANE!!!!....Anyways, the spawn of my evil loins will allow you to carry our future ministry in your temple with this new power!"

Michelle: "You mean our children are going to be bald?"

Taker: "I HAVE HAIR!!!! I WAS ON RAW!!...WITH....HAIR!!!!!!"

Michelle: "Then why were you waxing your head last night?...and why do you always wear that stupid bowler hat??"

Taker: "..............You are not allowed in the cave again!!"


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Its another day in Death Valley as Undertaker sits in the batcave, admiring his cover photo of WWE magazine
> 
> Taker: "Yes....The next step is complete, I must look forward to the future now....How to utilize the firehead power Kane gifted to me!!....My immortality will be in a strong position after I burn HHH with my new brand of firepower....Hells gate awaits you boy HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"
> 
> ...


:lol

First half of it was meh... 2nd was great.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Jan 31, 2012)

If you want to know what Taker might look like at Mania:


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Its another day in Death Valley as Undertaker sits in the batcave, admiring his cover photo of WWE magazine
> 
> Taker: "Yes....The next step is complete, I must look forward to the future now....How to utilize the firehead power Kane gifted to me!!....My immortality will be in a strong position after I burn HHH with my new brand of firepower....Hells gate awaits you boy HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"
> 
> ...



keep it up man 
hilarious shit there


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

The_Chief said:


> Its another day in Death Valley as Undertaker sits in the batcave, admiring his cover photo of WWE magazine
> 
> Taker: "Yes....The next step is complete, I must look forward to the future now....How to utilize the firehead power Kane gifted to me!!....My immortality will be in a strong position after I burn HHH with my new brand of firepower....Hells gate awaits you boy HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"
> 
> ...


LOL :lol


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Anybody else think they're building towards a Last Man Standing stip for Wrestlemania? Makes perfect sense to do it.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I would love Undertaker to use this theme one last time at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

Ministry Taker was just awesome! Watching that has me pumped for the potential greatness of his Mania entrance this year. The whole bald thing can work well in the Trips/Taker story if they play it right.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not a WWE production theme, but it's pretty fecking sweet.


----------



## DBDragon51 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was waiting for this! It would have been so epic if he returned during royal rumble:evil:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

BURNING HAMMER said:


> Anybody else think they're building towards a Last Man Standing stip for Wrestlemania? Makes perfect sense to do it.


I say either Last Man Standing or Hell in a Cell. I prefer the latter but both make sense. This feud and match is about escalation and they're going to have to up everything this year from last. I'm speaking specifically about the brutality and THE END.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

^
Yeah, agree with both of you. Although imo Last Man Standing would be something very much tied in with the storyline. Hell in a Cell would be epic, but it would be just like any other addition, no different than a Casket match or Buried Alive or First Blood match or others. Unlike Last Man Standing match, which has implications about Taker not being able to stand up last year, etc etc as people have mentioned...


----------



## youssefahmedaly (Feb 21, 2011)

ThePhenomRises said:


> ^
> Yeah, agree with both of you. Although imo Last Man Standing would be something very much tied in with the storyline. Hell in a Cell would be epic, but it would be just like any other addition, no different than a Casket match or Buried Alive or First Blood match or others. Unlike Last Man Standing match, which has implications about Taker not being able to stand up last year, etc etc as people have mentioned...


Both a casket match and buried alive match also require an opponent "not being able to stand up" to win the match, as you must incapacitate your opponent before burying them.

I don't mind any of the above stipulations, just hope we get a much better match than last year which was epic by the way.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

At this rate, with all the love this feud is getting, IWC will probably call it the best WWE feud in years after Wrestlemania 28 ended.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The Pied Piper said:


> At this rate, with all the love this feud is getting, IWC will probably call it the best WWE feud in years after Wrestlemania 28 ended.


I know I won't. Undertaker's had better feuds and matches with other guys over the years imo. Same with Trips. It's just the Taker/HHH feud from the Raw before WM27 to now has had some really good storytelling and I expect them to put on another epic match like last year.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

youssefahmedaly said:


> Both a casket match and buried alive match also require an opponent "not being able to stand up" to win the match, as you must incapacitate your opponent before burying them.
> 
> I don't mind any of the above stipulations, just hope we get a much better match than last year which was epic by the way.


Woah, good point! Didn't think of that.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

The Pied Piper said:


> At this rate, with all the love this feud is getting, IWC will probably call it the best WWE feud in years after Wrestlemania 28 ended.


You have it all wrong. They love it til Wrestlemania 28 then afterwards they bash it. Just like when their darlings win a championship you know.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Clique said:


> I know I won't. Undertaker's had better feuds and matches with other guys over the years imo. Same with Trips. It's just the Taker/HHH feud from the Raw before WM27 to now has had some really good storytelling and I expect them to put on another epic match like last year.





FredForeskinn said:


> You have it all wrong. They love it til Wrestlemania 28 then afterwards they bash it. Just like when their darlings win a championship you know.


So basically Taker vs HHH is like Savage vs Steamboat in modern era? A mediocre feud with a great match?


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing that made the previous Taker-matches at 'mania so cool were the unexpected kick-outs. If it's a Last Man Standing-match than you don't have that...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

hell in a cell + last man standing = profit!

book it!


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

BillyKidman said:


> The thing that made the previous Taker-matches at 'mania so cool were the unexpected kick-outs. If it's a Last Man Standing-match than you don't have that...


Yet another good point. You can tell from the first second of someone stirring whether or not the match is going to end...

*Confusion*


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> hell in a cell + last man standing = profit!
> 
> book it!


thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Hell In A Cell would be epic only if they're allowed to bust each other open


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

If they have a Hell in a Cell at Wrestlemania, the mania buyrate would be insane.


----------



## The_Chief (Dec 31, 2011)

Another day in Death Valley and The Undertaker is getting ready for Raw

Taker: "Urn, check!...Hat, Check!...Pack of Cheesy puffs, Check!

Michelle: "Mark, your car is waiting"

Undertaker: "Its a hearse!!!...I got rid of Paul, the one person who my black soul cared for..Imagine what I'll do to you...My ministry will make you the ultimate sacrifice!!"

Michelle: "LOL"


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

after last year's WM...did taker ever even show up in WWE again? or was 2 weeks ago his 1st appearance on tv since?


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

XLNC04 said:


> after last year's WM...did taker ever even show up in WWE again? or was 2 weeks ago his 1st appearance on tv since?


No. 2 weeks ago was his 1st appearance since WM 27. He was rushed back from injury for WM 27 in the first place, so WWE must have given him that much time to heal injuries and be back in good shape.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

personally id be happy if i never saw another HIAC match,
it was a special time those first few cell matches. and im glad vince never let anyone goto the level foley/taker did again. 
but yea as a result of todays product the cell just really doesnt play a role in the match to me.
i could see them making some sort of new or hybrid stipulation match though to make WM and that match all more of a big deal,


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thing that puzzles me is this..taker has little time left in the WWE. Why end a legacy with a bald look and not keep those identifiable hair-locks, what he's been known for all his wrestling career? Bad move IMO :O(


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Thing that puzzles me is this..taker has little time left in the WWE. Why end a legacy with a bald look and not keep those identifiable hair-locks, what he's been known for all his wrestling career? Bad move IMO :O(


That's a wig. He has no hair.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Thing that puzzles me is this..taker has little time left in the WWE. Why end a legacy with a bald look and not keep those identifiable hair-locks, what he's been known for all his wrestling career? Bad move IMO :O(


I think him cutting his hair has to do with one of these 2 things:

A. I feel like after HHH saying when he sees Taker now he doesent get that same feeling as before, basically not being afraid of the deadman gimmick. So Taker whenever he comes back live will challenge HHH man to man no gimmicks thus making HHH unable to refuse a match with him at wrestlemania.

or

B. AMERICAN BAD ASS IS BACK!! :gun:


----------



## azhkz (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH is GOLD on the mic.


----------



## TigerFan46 (Feb 15, 2011)

The American Badass was a good gimmick. But if Undertaker really is on his way out, he needs to go out as The Deadman. That's what he's most known for, and that's the persona that carries the mystique. But I will accept a return of the AB before I accept a skinhead Deadman. That's too far. If he comes out to the gong with a bald head, that's going to be a bit of a deal breaker. I mean I know his hair was getting thin, but can you really go from what he had last year to bald in less than a year? Did he shave it off just because he wanted to or was this the plan all along?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Big Evil?*

Does anyone else get the feeling that since they showed Taker cutting his hair, that he's gonna come back as Big Evil to go toe to toe with HHH? Maybe Kayfabe-wise he feels he needs more of an edge and be more 'Badass' to take HHH out? I don't know, but I can't see him being the Deadman with a haircut, and I don't see why they would emphasize him cutting his hair.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Big Evil?*

Nope. Taker wont change his gimmick this late in his career. He needs to retire as "The Deadman."


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Well he's sure changing his look, which doesn't translate well to The Phenom, but is exactly like Big Evil. I just don't get what that was all about otherwise, I mean I know he probably had a haircut already so they tied that into the promo.........But it would have to signify something IMO.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Taker's video packages have been great so far.


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Well he's sure changing his look, which doesn't translate well to The Phenom, but is exactly like Big Evil. I just don't get what that was all about otherwise, I mean I know he probably had a haircut already so they tied that into the promo.........But it would have to signify something IMO.


A gimmick change is simply impossible at this point for the undertaker. Its just not going to happen.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Well he's sure changing his look, which doesn't translate well to The Phenom, but is exactly like Big Evil. I just don't get what that was all about otherwise, I mean I know he probably had a haircut already so they tied that into the promo.........But it would have to signify something IMO.


It's called being bat shit crazy see this example


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

taset50 said:


> Taker's video packages have been great so far.


I agree. The whole 'This is not over', the news clippings and Taker obsessing over HHH for a year because he put him on a stretcher......That sold it for me and it makes perfect sense because it felt like a hollow victory for Taker. Before that first package, I was against another match. But now it's evident that Taker has to win decisively and be the last man standing(Hmmm maybe a LMS match) in order to feel vindicated.


----------



## ministryofhate (Jan 31, 2012)

taset50 said:


> A gimmick change is simply impossible at this point for the undertaker. Its just not going to happen.


Not necessary. HHH made a comment about the various gimmicks...and how he didn't want to be the one to end the era.

Perhaps he becomes Mark Calaway? This would at least allow him to retire in the ring and address his fans without the awkwardness of the deadman gimmick.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

taset50 said:


> A gimmick change is simply impossible at this point for the undertaker. Its just not going to happen.


I don't think it's gonna be a full on gimmick change, but it's defininently leading to his more bad ass persona IMO. And nothing is impossible either, if creative and Taker were for it then it'll be done, end of. I just think he may say he had to reach deep inside of himself and bring out something from his past. It's also funny that ABA is the version of Taker that actually decisively defeated HHH at WM, not The Phenom. I don't think any of us knows where it's leading, but I wouldn't count anything out either.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

This third outing between the two has to be a full fledged HIAC, not PG era HIAC.


----------



## ministryofhate (Jan 31, 2012)

We must keep in mind that if he were to return to the ABA gimmick, he cannot be called the ABA. Perhaps the American Bad Meanie or American Bad Dude??


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

ministryofhate said:


> We must keep in mind that if he were to return to the ABA gimmick, he cannot be called the ABA. Perhaps the American Bad Meanie or American Bad Dude??




I've heard "ass" countless times since November of 2010.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ministryofhate said:


> Not necessary. HHH made a comment about the various gimmicks...and how he didn't want to be the one to end the era.
> 
> Perhaps he becomes Mark Calaway? This would at least allow him to retire in the ring and address his fans without the awkwardness of the deadman gimmick.


This.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

on raw tonight in his video u saw him clipping his hair. maybe it mean't he was coming back as a different style? (american badass style possibly)who knows. lmk what anyone else thinks


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

I think he's just losing his hair because he's old... and WWE needed to give a reason for him being bald when he shows up at Mania.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

I made thread about this earlier and it got moved to The Undertaker Returns section......Basically I said he might come back as Big Evil.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

I don't know, it is too close to cal right now. I would have to see more segments to find this out.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

A completely bald Undertaker would be interesting. Playing the angle that he's driven himself mad to pulling his hair out. There's no doubt this will be a last man standing match.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

From Demise Valley, Weighing in at 305 pounds, he is the American Negative Individual, the UNNNNNDERRRRRRRRRTAKERRRRRR


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

Still, the thought of Taker completely bald, with his usual attire just seems very goofy looking.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

American Baldass


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

I thought it was just him going crazy. American Bad Ass will suck especially if the streak ends, the deadman is the more powerful character, it shouldn't matter but it does.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

Fuck the Deadman and fuck the American Badass.... Triple H vs. Mean Mark!!!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

TEXAS RED!


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

I think so. They didn't show show any of the american badass footage in HHH's video package last week. The only reason to ignore it was if they wanted that surprise factor. 

It would make enough sense if they chose to go this route. Before WM 17 there was that promo where the Undertaker told HHH that one day he might own the yard. Seems that that day may have come.


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

He's coming back as the American Bald-Ass


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

What if he looked like the Grim Reaper?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*



RyanPelley said:


> Still, the thought of Taker completely bald, with his usual attire just seems very goofy looking.


We are gonna see the debut of Luke Gallows upgraded version.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

We don't even know if the video showed him cutting his hair months ago or just now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*



The Pied Piper said:


> We don't even know if the video showed him cutting his hair months ago or just now.


My money is on cutting the wig just now.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

What if the next video he walks up to a motorcycle, then the next he picks up a bandana and sunglasses.......or vice versa?


----------



## LonelyChinaman (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

No, American Badass Undertaker is not coming back. Fucking get over it


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: is undertaker returning as the american badass?*

American Baldass gimmick would be great.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I couldn't help but laugh at Taker cutting his hair in the video. They just had to explain why he's coming back with shorter hair didn't they?

As for ABA Taker, I kind of doubt it. It would be cool if he was more human as his career winds down but I'm sure they're really going to over do it with all of his Deadman character traits.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

American Badass had long hair.The one with short hair was the Big Evil persona.In my opinion that was Undertaker's coolest persona.He was destroying everything and he had a submission finisher called "Takin' care of the bussiness"(a dragon sleeper).


----------



## ColonelBukkake (Feb 14, 2012)

so is undetaker going back o his american badass gimmick?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

LOL...

Why do i have the feeling WWE is trying to do another Jericho-video return with Taker.

HHH seems adamant of a big NO with Taker. He is falling out with old buddies, Nash, and now HBK.

How about HBK bringing back a monster in hopes to end Taker's streak? To end his best friend's "Taker brand". Some monster by the name of Brock Lesnar?!

Probably Lesnar would almost end Taker, but then HHH comes out to interrupt and allow Taker's streak to continue. Stirring up a HHH vs Brock/HBK saga after WM.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

So, he WILL have shorter hair.  Was so wrong about this... Anyway, can't wait for the next Raw to see where this is leading!!


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Did no-one else think the music to the promo suggested ABA return? More rock, drum base to it rather than the mystical gong of the usual Undertaker? Maybe it could be Takers way of telling HHH that he doesnt need to worry about Branding as Taker can re-invent himself however he chooses.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HHH WILL embrace the hate!*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

How can he be the badass with short hair ?

Big evil had short hair.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

RandySavagesShades said:


> Did no-one else think the music to the promo suggested ABA return? More rock, drum base to it rather than the mystical gong of the usual Undertaker? Maybe it could be Takers way of telling HHH that he doesnt need to worry about Branding as Taker can re-invent himself however he chooses.


I wish but I don't see it. I have been a total Undertaker mark throughout the duration of my life being a wrestling fan, but even I want him to retire at Wrestlemania. It's clear as day his body is too beat up to maintain a part time schedule any more, and to see him simply return every Wrestlemania will end up making him seem more of a commodity and a has been rather than a true legend. HHH said it himself, although kayfabe, Undertaker being "good" for business just proves what I said. He needs to retire after 'Mania and go out with a bang. Thats why I wish he returned as the ABA because it would allow a more "human" side and true emotions about the whole situation to come through. Not to mention it's been almost 10 years.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who heard the sound of a motorbike in the background while he was cutting his hair?


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

He'll probably just look like he did at Mania 20.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

So.. Triple H says "NO!" and taker shaves his head. Makes sense. Feud of the century!! Yayy.. Lol


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

when he retires he can't very well make make one of appearances on tv as the deadman gimmick. it would make no sense and be awkward! Give him the big evil persona and then he can come and go as he pleases after he retires. I think WWE are thinking long term here.

Also the build up to last years match was awful. Taker was very limited. there are only so many times he can say 'rest in peace'. Hence give him the more human big evil gimmick and himself and trips can go at each other on the mic during the build up. That's the way I see it anyway!!


----------



## Il Cavaliere (Feb 14, 2012)

evoked21 said:


> LOL...
> 
> Why do i have the feeling WWE is trying to do another Jericho-video return with Taker.
> 
> ...


That would be awesome


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Really confused as to why The Undertaker was cutting his hair in the promo. I know he has a lack of hair in real life but how are they incorporating this into a promo. Doesn't make sense unless he is going back to ABA or the match vs Trips at Mania is Hair vs Hair.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I also think that he's going to be more of a "real" person, by just being himself. No gimmick. Nothing. Just Mark Callaway.

That's what I came away with after seeing the newest video promo last night.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Example said:


> Really confused as to why The Undertaker was cutting his hair in the promo. I know he has a lack of hair in real life but how are they incorporating this into a promo. Doesn't make sense unless he is going back to ABA or the match vs Trips at Mania is Hair vs Hair.


Um.. Triple H said he knows he will end the Undertaker if he fights him and he doesnt want that because from a business point of view Undertaker = Money. He doesnt want to kill the brand called "The Undertaker". 

Undertaker responded to that with that video package where he is cutting off his hair, he is getting rid of the brand that Triple H talked about. Maybe in this storyline Taker will get rid of everything that the Undertaker character represents. 

I think he is giving up on the Deadman gimmick to get one more match against Triple H. If taker is not a brand for the WWE anymore and isnt making them money, he is not needed and Triple H will be more than glad to finish him off at WM 28 because keeping him alive and well isnt doing any good to the business anyways.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

Am I really reading people referring to Jericho as a loser?! This guy was the first undisputed champion after beating THE two biggest stars in the WWE in my opinion, Stone Cold and The Rock. 

Anyways as this is an Undertaker thread I'll get back to the subject at hand...sorry but I haven't read every post (the are one hell of a lot) but what do people think Taker's next move will be? Why did he cut his hair? American Badass Undertaker sounds more likely to me.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

zkorejo said:


> Um.. Triple H said he knows he will end the Undertaker if he fights him and he doesnt want that because from a business point of view Undertaker = Money. He doesnt want to kill the brand called "The Undertaker".
> 
> Undertaker responded to that with that video package where he is cutting off his hair, he is getting rid of the brand that Triple H talked about. Maybe in this storyline Taker will get rid of everything that the Undertaker character represents.
> 
> I think he is giving up on the Deadman gimmick to get one more match against Triple H. If taker is not a brand for the WWE anymore and isnt making them money, he is not needed and Triple H will be more than glad to finish him off at WM 28 because keeping him alive and well isnt doing any good to the business anyways.


If he isn't The Undertaker then the streak looses meaning. I mean Triple H vs Mark Calloway isn't the same match as Triple H vs The Undertaker. I can't see them going into kayfabe and having Undertaker stop being The Deadman at this point. I'm shocked at the possiblity of the ABA return.

IF Undertaker looses the streak at 19 it will be a damn shame.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Garty said:


> I also think that he's going to be more of a "real" person, by just being himself. No gimmick. Nothing. Just Mark Callaway.
> 
> That's what I came away with after seeing the newest video promo last night.



So basically he'll go back to being the Bad-ass gimmick which was him being himself.

Here is the thing.. I HATE how they keep acting like Triple H is so great he can destroy Undertaker whenever he wants to but is choosing not to for his own good. Undertaker WON the initial match. Why are they building Triple H as "im so great i could destroy him but im merciful" sorta stupid. WOuld be great if Undertaker squashed him at wrestlemania. Won't happen but if they build it this way and Triple H wins..it ruins it.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

so, HHH is still an ass....

the taker promo was pointless (really, had he just showed up at mania with short hair would anyone care?) unless theyre going with ABA

if that was the case, then hearing taker say "RESPECT ME" would have been epic


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Or this is my yard boy!.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Majesty said:


> So basically he'll go back to being the Bad-ass gimmick which was him being himself.
> 
> Here is the thing.. I HATE how they keep acting like Triple H is so great he can destroy Undertaker whenever he wants to but is choosing not to for his own good. Undertaker WON the initial match. Why are they building Triple H as "im so great i could destroy him but im merciful" sorta stupid. WOuld be great if Undertaker squashed him at wrestlemania. Won't happen but if they build it this way and Triple H wins..it ruins it.


Because they have to present Hunter as a threat to the streak, perhaps?

No point him doing a shed load of promos saying "I know you beat me twice already but this time I really think I can do it".

Interesting to see where they go from here. Personally when I think Undertaker I think deadman, but the point about what they do once he retires is a valid one. It would be easier to do things like HOF as Big Evil.

It ties into the story they're telling quite nicely too.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The thing I'm loving about this feud is just speculation on HOW they are going to END this thing. Triple H keeps talking about how he's going to END The Undertaker, but what if Undertaker ENDED The Game? I'm intrigued to see how this unfolds.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Clique said:


> The thing I'm loving about this feud is just speculation on HOW they are going to END this thing. Triple H keeps talking about how he's going to END The Undertaker, but what if Undertaker ENDED The Game? I'm intrigued to see how this unfolds.


Yeah, believe me, by the time this build is done, there will be ACTUAL speculation in here about the possibility of The Streak ending. It even has me in two minds because of the whole Taker-cutting-his-hair thing. Why, in real life, would they do that unless he was possibly retiring at WM and wanting to go out with a defeat, turning HHH into the Corporate Megaheel some people have discussed? Oh it is possible that he's going to present a whole new look or ABA, I don't deny that...

This probably isn't his last Mania though, thankfully.  And I think The Streak will live on... And continue for at least another year or two. It's *the* draw for WrestleManias except when WWE can manage to get someone like The Rock, which won't happen often.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

If this is the culmination of Taker's Streak and his character, I feel like what really needs to be played up here is all of the history between Taker/HHH/HBK - and I'm not just talking the WM matches at 25,26 and 27. If this is the final show down (and fittingly for 20-0) and HBK is being involved again, which it seems apparent that he will be, I think they need to reference the whole wealth of history between all three men. Going back even to Hell in a Cell in 1997 and that feud that Michaels and Taker had moving into 1998, along with Taker's return in 2000 attacking HHH in the Iron Man match which HBK was the ref of, along with (God forbid they mention anything from the ABA character) HHH and Taker's match at WM X-Seven.

Point is there is so much history here that really could be played up. Hell, even Kane could be included in the mix as he played a role in not only the initial Michaels vs. Taker feud in 1997, but also has played an important role in the history of the Dead Man and his legendary Streak.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

dgeneration-nexus said:


> Interesting to see where they go from here. Personally when I think Undertaker I think deadman, but the point about what they do once he retires is a valid one. It would be easier to do things like HOF as Big Evil.
> .



I hope he gets inducted as The Deadman. He was only ABA/Big Evil for what 4/5 years of his 20 year career. He really should be inducted as his main character which is the Phenom.

As for the above poster I agree with you that they should include some of the older battles between these guys. I also would like them to play on the fact that these guys are the last of the new era guys, pretty sure that is what they called it.

I'm glad this story has improved this week as I wasn't interested all that much but I really think that over the next few weeks we will see some quality promo's leading up to Mania.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see how they explain his hair loss into the story line since they included it in the video package.


----------



## jrell (Dec 12, 2005)

i just really wish this match doesnt happen really wanted sting vs taker or anything else other than taker vs hhh 3 but this is what it is if triple h ends the feud to turn heel i thinks that is stupid plenty of ways for him to turn him without doing it taker should retire 20-0


----------



## notadiva37 (Feb 6, 2012)

the deadman's about to get buried. would like to see him go out 20-0, but haitch is incapable of making anyone look better than him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

There is no way Taker is losing this WM. But the way they are building this feud.. There will always be a possibility of that happening. First step was AWESOMe.. if they build the rest of this feud the right way.. this can be the BEST streak feud ever.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

so i missed raw last nite but saw the promo for taker does this mean big evil or aba is coming back?


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Can't wait to see how they explain his hair loss into the story line since they included it in the video package.


he cut his hair last night with a razor in the promos;.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Big Evil's coming back at Mania.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If he is changing the character, I hope its not ABA or Big evil etc. It should be something completely new. Him coming out as himself, Mark Calaway would make sense and it would be fresh and exciting to watch.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Taker tryin' to be like the GOAT for his WM match, smart move. Worked for Rocky.

:austin


----------



## taset50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hogan will always be the G.O.A.T!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> If he is changing the character, I hope its not ABA or Big evil etc. It should be something completely new. Him coming out as himself, Mark Calaway would make sense and it would be fresh and exciting to watch.



Thing is Big Evil, American Badass IS him as himself. That's the whole point. So to say "He shouldn't be american badass/big evil he should be himself. American Badass WAS himself.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Hopefully the promo last night indicates The Undertaker returning as the American Bad Ass or Big Evil. I hope next week the gong goes off but instead of his normal entrance, he rolls out on a motorcycle. I'd legit mark out.

So far, the early build for the program has been REALLY good. I'm not a huge fan of video packages, but Undertaker's have been great these past two weeks and he's being advertised to appear live next week, so I can't wait to see what's up with him cutting his hair with a razor and seeing where it leads.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So he's now the American "BALD" Ass? I mean come on, why end your career with such a drastic makeover? Bad move in my opinion, he should have kept his trademark long hair


----------



## Cavarti (Feb 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So he's now the American "BALD" Ass? I mean come on, why end your career with such a drastic makeover? Bad move in my opinion, he should have kept his trademark long hair


Dunno. Compared to Wrestlemania 27, his hair on RAW when returning looked fake. Dunno, might just be me.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm still not understanding why Taker wants to wrestle HHH again or why he would need to revert to the ABA gimmick to do it. I mean he already beat him as the deadman so why does he need to change anything?


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I'm still not understanding why Taker wants to wrestle HHH again or why he would need to revert to the ABA gimmick to do it. I mean he already beat him as the deadman so why does he need to change anything?


Triple H doesn't want The Deadman... So his return as Big Evil = WIN


Promo 1: Wanting Vengeance

Promo 2: Cutting hair

Promo 3: putting a bandanna on

Promo 4: Driving a chopper

Promo 5: Keep rollin' theme


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn, i fucking love this storyline. So much more exciting than last year. I think he's coming back with an amazing new look. After EC the promos are going to be awesome.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Samuray said:


> Triple H doesn't want The Deadman... So his return as Big Evil = WIN
> 
> 
> Promo 1: Wanting Vengeance
> ...


Would mark my pants if something like this happened. However I would want this feud to get a bit more physical rather than a month of promos until 'Mania.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL I bet everyone coming up with 'American "Bald" Ass' think they're the greatest thing since Shakespeare. :lmao I wonder if they all flaunt bushy asses...


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

ThePhenomRises said:


> LOL I bet everyone coming up with 'American "Bald" Ass' think they're the greatest thing since Shakespeare. :lmao I wonder if they all flaunt bushy asses...


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't buy him coming back as the American Bad Ass I think Undertaker's actions or more or less similar to Shawn Michaels' in 2010 where he was obsessed with getting that 2nd chance at the streak. I still see the Undertaker hair or no hair being the Deadman but he is just losing his mind trying to get this match with Triple H.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

anyone hoping for him to return as ABA will be disappointed.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

Samuray said:


> Triple H doesn't want The Deadman... So his return as Big Evil = WIN
> 
> 
> Promo 1: Wanting Vengeance
> ...


Substitute Limp Bizkit for his Big Evil theme and I'd be pretty happy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leGSKZA6wGU


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

no ABA...deadman is the way to go


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

American Badass/Big Evil just isn't happening, although I'd mark for Deadman 'Taker to come out on a bike. It's not as though it would violate his character or anything.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I couldn't believe it when Taker cut his hair on Raw, obviously I'd seen the pictures from a few months ago of Taker with shorter hair but really believed he'd grow his hair back, ready for Mania. Will the American Bad Ass be a draw if he returned the gimmick? Will he come back to WWE on a bit more of a regular basis again? Lots of questions to be answered.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WM 28 will not be Undertakers last match


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

They should have a 6 man tag match on the Raw before Mania with Taker, Rock, Jericho, Punk, Cena and HHH


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Green Light said:


> They should have a 6 man tag match on the Raw before Mania with Taker, Rock, Jericho, Punk, Cena and HHH


Last chance to have starpower THIS BIG. (Y)


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

in my opinion all this is, is a change of look within the same gimmick, much like Ministry Undertaker,
screw the aba thing, 
he will be same phenom with revamped look and attitude


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anybody else hate The Undertaker's reason for doing the match again?


If The Undertaker won the match and Triple H got petty and beat him up afterwards to take him out of action, that would make sense, but instead its "Wah! You almost beat me at Wrestlemania! I want a rematch!" What makes it worse is that it was The Undertaker's idea for a No Hold Barred match so he was pretty much asking for Hunter to kick the shit out of him!

- Vic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple H... You're gonna pay.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

dont know if any of you saw this..dates back to July.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

damn you are late...


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> damn you are late...


everyone constantly using the 1 with the hat i figured i'd throw this in as a much better representation


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Vic Capri said:


> Does anybody else hate The Undertaker's reason for doing the match again?
> 
> 
> If The Undertaker won the match and Triple H got petty and beat him up afterwards to take him out of action, that would make sense, but instead its "Wah! You almost beat me at Wrestlemania! I want a rematch!" What makes it worse is that it was The Undertaker's idea for a No Hold Barred match so he was pretty much asking for Hunter to kick the shit out of him!
> ...


I agree somewhat. Undertaker won the match so why is he so upset? Sure he didn't walk out but he didn't v gonzalez either at WM9, didn't see him haunting gonzalez after the match?

I mean seriously he won, triple h lost. Triple H gave it his best shot but he couldn't win. It should be over with, what else can triple h even do to beat taker? Nothing in my view. Taker v triple h will be a good match don't get me wrong but taker won last time round so the the point of this match confuses me?

Will taker destroy triple h in this match? No. So both will beat the shit out of each other and both will be half dead at the end again. Meaning another match at next years mania?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

bboy said:


> I agree somewhat. Undertaker won the match so why is he so upset? Sure he didn't walk out but he didn't v gonzalez either at WM9, didn't see him haunting gonzalez after the match?
> 
> I mean seriously he won, triple h lost. Triple H gave it his best shot but he couldn't win. It should be over with, what else can triple h even do to beat taker? Nothing in my view. Taker v triple h will be a good match don't get me wrong but taker won last time round so the the point of this match confuses me?
> 
> Will taker destroy triple h in this match? No. So both will beat the shit out of each other and both will be half dead at the end again. Meaning another match at next years mania?


Whoh, a bboy post not talking about Cena O_O




Also I agree with everyone else, but then again, who the else would be credible enough for 28? They probably should have just given Taker another year off


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

There's no way Taker is returning at the American Bad Ass or Big Evil.

WWE are taking pre orders on a new Taker shirt:










Doubt they'd release that shirt if he was going to go back to the ABA. I think he'll just change and tweak his current gimmick slightly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

bboy said:


> I agree somewhat. Undertaker won the match so why is he so upset? Sure he didn't walk out but he didn't v gonzalez either at WM9, didn't see him haunting gonzalez after the match?
> 
> I mean seriously he won, triple h lost. Triple H gave it his best shot but he couldn't win. It should be over with, what else can triple h even do to beat taker? Nothing in my view. Taker v triple h will be a good match don't get me wrong but taker won last time round so the the point of this match confuses me?
> 
> Will taker destroy triple h in this match? No. So both will beat the shit out of each other and both will be half dead at the end again. Meaning another match at next years mania?


no this is the last time HHH vs Taker will happen at mania. Next year it has to be Taker vs Cena. That match is long over due


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> *no this is the last time HHH vs Taker will happen at mania.* Next year it has to be Taker vs Cena. That match is long over due


If I were you, I wouldn't say that so quickly. With HHH's backstage power and the crowds' eagerness to watch this match, I really wouldn't doubt Undertaker vs Triple H can happen again at Wrestlemania 29 next year. Frankly speaking, there is absolutely no need for the match to happen again but it will no less, so the prospect of Triple H vs Undertaker being the only match to be booked four times at Wrestlemania is really not a stretch, IMO.

And since Undertaker never fought WWE Icons before Cena at Wrestlemania (Hogan, Bret, Austin, Rock, and Lesnar) I kinda doubt Vince would change that cycle now. I mean, why book Taker vs Cena where they deliberately didn't book Taker vs the 5 Icons before Cena? To WWE, I'm sure Cena vs Orton at WM is longer over due than Cena vs Taker.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Pied Piper said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't say that so quickly. With HHH's backstage power and the crowds' eagerness to watch this match, I really wouldn't doubt Undertaker vs Triple H can happen again at Wrestlemania 29 next year. Frankly speaking, there is absolutely no need for the match to happen again but it will no less, so the prospect of Triple H vs Undertaker being the only match to be booked four times at Wrestlemania is really not a stretch, IMO.
> 
> And since Undertaker never fought WWE Icons before Cena at Wrestlemania (Hogan, Bret, Austin, Rock, and Lesnar) I kinda doubt Vince would change that cycle now. I mean, why book Taker vs Cena where they deliberately didn't book Taker vs the 5 Icons before Cena? To WWE, I'm sure Cena vs Orton at WM is longer over due than Cena vs Taker.


Well, he did have a WM-esque feud with Austin in 1998 leading up to Summerslam. Hogan though was only really around for the beginning years of Taker, and after he returned his last two Mania matches were against Hogan and McMahon. Bret Hart I wouldn't really class in the same as the other guys. I wouldn't class Lesnar either, though he was the top guy in the company from late-02 to early 04. He was put over by Taker in a big time HIAC match, and after that there was just never a time for them to cross paths. And Rock... well maybe he would've went for the streak at some point, but the thing is with him (and with the rest of them for that matter), there was no emphasis placed on the streak until WM21 when Orton tried to end it. 

Now that the streak has become bigger than the World Titles (arguably) and is normally one of the biggest draws of Mania, it would make perfect sense for Cena to go after it. It would actually be interesting as it would be 10 years next year from when they had their first feud in 2003. It's amazing how things have changed. Of course, WWE would probably make no mention of what happened back then, or that Taker was the first one to show Cena respect back in 02, and would probably treat it as a first time meeting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

New promo

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QFLqZRUAQHOupvb8wtdTK6BF-MnkhAg-s4X_PP5xjSb-w


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cycloneon said:


> New promo
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QFLqZRUAQHOupvb8wtdTK6BF-MnkhAg-s4X_PP5xjSb-w


Oh man, I'm looking forward to Raw tomorrow. 

Hm... wonder why they didn't show this during the PPV.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Obis said:


> Well, he did have a WM-esque feud with Austin in 1998 leading up to Summerslam.


But still it wasn't WM, though. and unfortunately it wasn't even a good match. 



Obis said:


> Hogan though was only really around for the beginning years of Taker, and after he returned his last two Mania matches were against *Hogan* and McMahon.


You meant Rock?



Obis said:


> Bret Hart I wouldn't really class in the same as the other guys.


why? Obviously he was the face of The New Generation Era?



Obis said:


> I wouldn't class Lesnar either, though he was the top guy in the company from late-02 to early 04. He was put over by Taker in a big time HIAC match, and after that there was just never a time for them to cross paths.


They could you know, at WM 20, instead of putting that pile of turd Lesnar vs Goldberg.



Obis said:


> And Rock... well maybe he would've went for the streak at some point, but the thing is with him (and with the rest of them for that matter), there was no emphasis placed on the streak until WM21 when Orton tried to end it.


Same here, could have done Rock vs Taker & Foley vs Orton at WM 20 instead of some random handicap match.



Obis said:


> Now that the streak has become bigger than the World Titles (arguably) and is normally one of the biggest draws of Mania, it would make perfect sense for Cena to go after it. It would actually be interesting as it would be 10 years next year from when they had their first feud in 2003. It's amazing how things have changed.


Now that you mention it, Taker vs HBK at WM 25 also happened more than a decade after their last encounter at Royal Rumble 1998. 

Who knows we might end up having the same treat with Taker vs Cena, eh?



Obis said:


> Of course, WWE would probably make no mention of what happened back then, or that Taker was the first one to show Cena respect back in 02, and would probably treat it as a first time meeting.


No doubt about it.


----------



## ICMPointParkU (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't wait to see bald taker. I hope he starts wearing an awkward black singlet and going by the name King Kong.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Pied Piper said:


> But still it wasn't WM, though. and unfortunately it wasn't even a good match.


Doesn't matter. It was the biggest feud of 1998 (besides Austin/McMahon of course).





> You meant Rock?


Yes I did.



> why? Obviously he was the face of The New Generation Era?


He was never on the level of Hogan, Austin, and Rock though. And really Taker was just as big in that era as Hart and HBK were.




> They could you know, at WM 20, instead of putting that pile of turd Lesnar vs Goldberg.


Fact is Lesnar/Goldberg was a pretty big dream match and no one knew the two were just going to coast through it and put on that piss poor performance. Not to mention they had used Kane to bury Undertaker, so the resurrected Taker would've had to go after Kane at Mania.




> Same here, could have done Rock vs Taker & Foley vs Orton at WM 20 instead of some random handicap match.


Perhaps, but why? Why would Rock come back to face Taker? The streak wasn't built up at all and it would be very random for Rock to face Taker in the first place, especially when you consider the last sentence of the above paragraph.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Obis said:


> *Doesn't matter. It was the biggest feud of 1998 *(besides Austin/McMahon of course).


I beg to differ. Kane/Taker (WM 14) & Mankind/Taker (KOTR 1998) was far bigger than Taker/Austin could've ever dreamed to be. 



Obis said:


> Yes I did.


Cool. 



Obis said:


> He was never on the level of Hogan, Austin, and Rock though. And really Taker was just as big in that era as Hart and HBK were.


To be fair, Taker spent 1/2 of that era facing The Million Dollar Corporation. It wasn't until 1996 that shit started to get serious for him (Diesel, Mankind, Sid, etc).

Whereas Bret has been in the main event spotlight ever since WM 10. 



Obis said:


> Fact is Lesnar/Goldberg was a pretty big dream match and no one knew the two were just going to coast through it and put on that piss poor performance. Not to mention they had used Kane to bury Undertaker, so the resurrected Taker would've had to go after Kane at Mania.
> 
> Perhaps, but why? Why would Rock come back to face Taker? The streak wasn't built up at all and it would be very random for Rock to face Taker in the first place, especially when you consider the last sentence of the above paragraph.


That's WWE's mistake right there. They should have had either Rock or Lesnar burying Taker instead of Kane. Let's face it here, Taker/Rock or Taker/Lesnar at WM 20 would have been a lot better than a handicap match, an unneeded lanky rematch, and the worst Wrestlemania match of all time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Pied Piper said:


> I beg to differ. Kane/Taker (WM 14) & Mankind/Taker (KOTR 1998) was far bigger than Taker/Austin could've ever dreamed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, lesnar and taker had already had a pretty epic feud but i wouldn't mind if they had continued it. rock burying taker doesn't really make much sense. i'm not sure what they could use as the reasoning behind that unless they stick with the rock as a heel and he did have a small reunion with vince at no way out 03 so it would make a bit of sense to help him out again. the build up for the feud could be highly questionable though because of the rock's schedule. those return vignettes for taker wouldn't really be very impactful unless the rock isn't there full-time. 

i'm going to agree, though. all three of the matches you listed were beyond terrible especially the latter two. taker definitely deserved a better opponent returning as the deadman instead of facing a mediocre worker in sort of a squash match (not totally but taker dominated for the most part). to be honest, i always thought kane and taker should've faced off at WM 19 with the storyline being kane wanting revenge for taker turning on him at the rumble. it would've definitely been better than that handicap match against a-train and big show but that isn't saying much.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Taker is obviously switching up his gimmick, btw in that new promo he says he will write the end of Triple H's story....does this mean hhh's career could be on the line at Wrestlemania?


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123 (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ that may be it then he can say he basically ended dx


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hopefully tonight Taker shows up and says HHH has to put his career on the line and shit.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Haven't had the chills like that since the attitude era. Hell in a fckn Cell with the two guys who made that match what it was taking place at the biggest stage of them all...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Taker was great in the segment, and HHH was good as well. The two of them really delivered and can't wait for HIAC at Mania.


----------



## The Funkasaurus (Jan 27, 2012)

dam that hood!


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> eh, lesnar and taker had already had a pretty epic feud but i wouldn't mind if they had continued it. rock burying taker doesn't really make much sense. i'm not sure what they could use as the reasoning behind that unless they stick with the rock as a heel and he did have a small reunion with vince at no way out 03 so it would make a bit of sense to help him out again. the build up for the feud could be highly questionable though because of the rock's schedule. those return vignettes for taker wouldn't really be very impactful unless the rock isn't there full-time.


Hm, you're right. Maybe it would have made more sense for Taker/Lesnar at WM 20 to happen instead of Taker/Rock.

I think Taker/Goldberg at WM 20 wasn't a bad idea also. Now that Goldberg & Lesnar have been long gone, Vince is spending more money to get them to return instead of booking the match while he could. Pretty stupid, IMO. 



BrosOfDestruction said:


> i'm going to agree, though. all three of the matches you listed were beyond terrible especially the latter two. taker definitely deserved a better opponent returning as the deadman instead of facing a mediocre worker in sort of a squash match (not totally but taker dominated for the most part). to be honest, i always thought kane and taker should've faced off at WM 19 with the storyline being kane wanting revenge for taker turning on him at the rumble. it would've definitely been better than that handicap match against a-train and big show but that isn't saying much.


I think the one reason why WM 19 will forever be inferior to WM 17 is they have a very weak under-card. I mean, The Streak vs A-Train wasn't exactly on everyone's "To see" list. Imagine if they changed their WM 19 under-card into:

Undertaker vs Eddie Guerrero
Kane vs Big Show (No Holds Barred)
Chris Benoit vs Ric Flair
Rey Mysterio vs Rob Van Dam 
Team Angle vs Matt Hardy & Rhyno for WWE Tag Team Championship
A Fatal 4-Way For Diva's Championship

Combine those 6 matches with Lesnar/Angle, HHH/Booker, Rock/Austin III, Vince/Hogan, and Y2J/HBK, we could have seen the greatest wrestling PPV of all time. 

But of course to Vince, pushing Jones & A-Train to the main event scene using The Undertaker's spot was priority. :no:



Obis said:


> Taker was great in the segment, and HHH was good as well. The two of them really delivered and can't wait for HIAC at Mania.


I hope the HIAC delivers big time now.


----------

